# ciao a tutti, mi presento



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

sono Jupiter,
vi leggo da qualche tempo soprattutto con l'acquisto della nuova auto
obbligata ad usare il mezzi pubblici eravate un modo per farmi passare il viaggio senza troppo nervosismo
tra spintoni, odori vari e gente che parlava al cellulare pensando di stare a casa propria, eravate una boccata di aria fresca
quindi diciamo che alcuni vostri nick sono diventati famigliari
ora lavoro e famiglia permettendo spero ci possa essere occasione di interagire con voi

io chi sono?
una donna vicino agli anta, con due relazioni extra alle spalle, storie più o meno interessanti e differenti tra di loro
anche se in realtà è passato qualche annetto da quel mio peregrinare da infedele
diciamo che l'esperienza, i pensieri e le scelte successive sono per me una ricchezza enorme e quindi sono qui per condividere

vi ringrazio e abbiate pazienza perchè non sono per nulla pratica di piattaforme e sicuramente sbaglierò nelle modalità di interazione
buona giornata !


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Ciao Jupiter. Se ti va raccontaci di più di queste tue storie extra.


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

benvenuta


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Ciao Etta,
piacere, di te ho letto un po', potrei definirti l'animatrice turistica del forum 

Oddio raccontare diventerebbe lungo e noioso per me e per chi legge. 
Diciamo che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere due uomini estremamente diversi tra loro, ed io stessa di riflesso ero diversa, subivo la positività e la negatività di entrambi e questo mi ha portato con il tempo a capire molte cose legate alle relazioni extra. Come se avessi avuto una relazione prima con l'acqua santa e poi con il diavolo. Uno dolcissimo e l'altro altalenante, il genere umano è meraviglioso per questo!


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> benvenuta


Grazie gentilissima, tempo permettendo cercherò di partecipare.


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Maggio 2022)

benvenuta  !!


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Grazie anche a te Tachipirina

cosa potrei aggiungere?

la prima storia è stata con un collega di filiale, come si dice "le trasferte" furono galeotte, ma il corteggiamento e la presa di coscienza che non potevamo più resisterci fu lunga... una storia bella, piena di energia positiva che mi ha regalato una giovinezza fisica e mentale travolgente, ero paurosamente bella in quel periodo.

la seconda storia con un conoscente di palestra, forse perché già avvezza al tradimento, l'approccio fu da colpo di fulmine e in poco tempo finimmo a letto... qui la storia fu piena di contrasti e controsensi, un uomo dal carattere difficile ma accattivante.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te Tachipirina
> 
> cosa potrei aggiungere?
> 
> ...


Come mai è finita con il palestrato?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> sono Jupiter,
> vi leggo da qualche tempo soprattutto con l'acquisto della nuova auto
> obbligata ad usare il mezzi pubblici eravate un modo per farmi passare il viaggio senza troppo nervosismo
> tra spintoni, odori vari e gente che parlava al cellulare pensando di stare a casa propria, eravate una boccata di aria fresca
> ...


Che macchina hai preso?


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come mai è finita con il palestrato?


era, anzi immagino lo sia ancora, una persona volubile. Non era palestrato, era mediamente atletico, ma il suo fascino non era nel corpo ma nella sua personalità: estroverso, simpatico, sempre pronto a corteggiarti ma con un carattere nascosto troppo complicato per i miei gusti. I primi mesi è andato tutto benissimo, come da copione per la stragrande maggioranza degli amanti, poi sono saltate fuori delle altre donne.
Io di mio non credo alla fedeltà come valore, ma credo nel rispetto e sapendo bene che ogni gioco ha le sue regole, per me vanno rispettate. Quindi scoperta una, due, tre e dopo essermi sorbita scuse e piagnistei ho smesso di cercarlo, poi il Covid ha fatto il resto e i rapporti si sono raffreddati e chiusi del tutto. Una bravissima persona, un professionista molto intelligente, però il suo comportamento mi condizionava e mi faceva stare male.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che macchina hai preso?


ciao Pincopallino,
fiat 500X... con i figli da scarrozzare in giro è comodissima !


----------



## Vera (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> sono Jupiter,
> vi leggo da qualche tempo soprattutto con l'acquisto della nuova auto
> obbligata ad usare il mezzi pubblici eravate un modo per farmi passare il viaggio senza troppo nervosismo
> tra spintoni, odori vari e gente che parlava al cellulare pensando di stare a casa propria, eravate una boccata di aria fresca
> ...


Benvenuta


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> era, anzi immagino lo sia ancora, una persona volubile. Non era palestrato, era mediamente atletico, ma il suo fascino non era nel corpo ma nella sua personalità: estroverso, simpatico, sempre pronto a corteggiarti ma con un carattere nascosto troppo complicato per i miei gusti. I primi mesi è andato tutto benissimo, come da copione per la stragrande maggioranza degli amanti, poi sono saltate fuori delle altre donne.
> Io di mio non credo alla fedeltà come valore, ma credo nel rispetto e sapendo bene che ogni gioco ha le sue regole, per me vanno rispettate. Quindi scoperta una, due, tre e dopo essermi sorbita scuse e piagnistei ho smesso di cercarlo, poi il Covid ha fatto il resto e i rapporti si sono raffreddati e chiusi del tutto. Una bravissima persona, un professionista molto intelligente, però il suo comportamento mi condizionava e mi faceva stare male.


Sì l’ho chiamato “palestrato” per distinguerlo dall’altro. Nel senso che frequenta la palestra.  E come hai scoperto queste altre donne? Messaggi?


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì l’ho chiamato “palestrato” per distinguerlo dall’altro. Nel senso che frequenta la palestra.  E come hai scoperto queste altre donne? Messaggi?


frequento quella palestra da anni, da prima di lui e quindi conosco tutti, peraltro noi non abbiamo mai palesato nessuna smanceria pubblica, di conseguenza nessuno sapeva di noi, un pomeriggio la barista del bar accanto mi ha confidato che una sera lui l'ha riaccompagnata a casa e poi c'è stato un seguito, e visto che ci vedeva spesso chiacchierare, ritenendomi sua amica, mi ha chiesto cosa pensassi di lui. La seconda volta fu con l'inserviente della palestra, peccato che è la nipote di una mia cara amica e anche quella volta la ragazza mi chiese una sorta di "referenza" su di lui. La terza volta con una nuova abbonata; risatine, ammiccamenti, non fu difficile fare la domanda giusta per sgamarlo in pieno. 

Era un bravissimo attore devo rendergliene atto, e dal momento che mi piaceva parecchio tendevo a cascarci dentro, non capivo tanto il senso di quelle palle e dal mio punto di vista era più facile lasciarmi.  
Come ho scritto più sopra non credo nella fedeltà come impegno e valore assoluto, ma come scelta si.
Evidentemente a me non voleva essere fedele e di conseguenza ho mollato io la presa. In tutto ciò aveva degli alti e bassi umorali assurdi, sembrava sincero e innamorato e faceva anche la vittima se gli dicevo non ho tempo questa settimana. Avevo capito che tipo era, troppo istrionico per rimanere coerente e corretto e difatti era una dimostrazione continua di come avesse dei problemi caratteriali non visibili a tutti. Un professionista, bravissimo nel suo lavoro ma peggio di un bambino capriccioso per altri versi. E' stato bello ma tanto faticoso. 
Una storia extra già è fatta di sotterfugi e piena di impegni personali, quindi chi entra nella mia vita non può essere un qualcosa di macchinoso. Certo si faceva un gran sesso, ma alla fine non è tutto, soprattutto con l'amante.

Con il primo amante è stato tutto piacevolmente diverso, e questo mi dava ancora di più la convinzione che quel comportamento era fuori luogo.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Benvenuta


Ciao Vera,
ti ringrazio... spero non mi facciate scappare via!


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Ciao Vera,
> ti ringrazio... spero non mi facciate scappare via!


se vieni in pace, sarai accolta in pace


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Maggio 2022)

Benvenuta!!


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> frequento quella palestra da anni, da prima di lui e quindi conosco tutti, peraltro noi non abbiamo mai palesato nessuna smanceria pubblica, di conseguenza nessuno sapeva di noi, un pomeriggio la barista del bar accanto mi ha confidato che una sera lui l'ha riaccompagnata a casa e poi c'è stato un seguito, e visto che ci vedeva spesso chiacchierare, ritenendomi sua amica, mi ha chiesto cosa pensassi di lui. La seconda volta fu con l'inserviente della palestra, peccato che è la nipote di una mia cara amica e anche quella volta la ragazza mi chiese una sorta di "referenza" su di lui. La terza volta con una nuova abbonata; risatine, ammiccamenti, non fu difficile fare la domanda giusta per sgamarlo in pieno.
> 
> Era un bravissimo attore devo rendergliene atto, e dal momento che mi piaceva parecchio tendevo a cascarci dentro, non capivo tanto il senso di quelle palle e dal mio punto di vista era più facile lasciarmi.
> Come ho scritto più sopra non credo nella fedeltà come impegno e valore assoluto, ma come scelta si.
> ...


Certo che è stato proprio furbo a farsi altre donne nello stesso ambiente. Pensava che tu non lo scoprissi in qualche modo?


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vieni in pace, sarai accolta in pace


sono in pacissima, non è nella mia indole attaccar briga, piuttosto giro i tacchi


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Benvenuta!!


Grazie Regina,
nel mentre spero la tristezza ti sia passata!!!


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo che è stato proprio furbo a farsi altre donne nello stesso ambiente. Pensava che tu non lo scoprissi in qualche modo?


Furbo... direi che quando non hai molto tempo ma vuoi fare il tacchino che becca qua e la, sfrutti anche quello della palestra. Al suo prestigio professionale tiene molto e non andrebbe mai a beccare in quell'ambito. Per come è fatto sa che verrebbero fuori dei gran casini. 
Forse pensava non venisse fuori nulla anche perchè sono state proprio casualità, che potevano rimanere nascoste. Di fondo penso che non gli importasse più di tanto, come detto se scegli qualcuno certi pensieri nemmeno ti vengono. Anche se poi frignava ad ogni tentativo di abbandono. 

Noi donne dovremmo imparare ad essere più razionali e a non berci tutte le frottole che ci raccontano.  
 Devo dire che comunque è un esperienza che mi ha insegnato molto.


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2022)

se davvero era un istrionico, certe domande non se le pone proprio, troppo concentrato sull'essere sempre al centro della scena per valutare le conseguenze delle sue azioni


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> era, anzi immagino lo sia ancora, una persona volubile. Non era palestrato, era mediamente atletico, ma il suo fascino non era nel corpo ma nella sua personalità: estroverso, simpatico, sempre pronto a corteggiarti ma con un carattere nascosto troppo complicato per i miei gusti. I primi mesi è andato tutto benissimo, come da copione per la stragrande maggioranza degli amanti, poi sono saltate fuori delle altre donne.
> Io di mio non credo alla fedeltà come valore, ma credo nel rispetto e sapendo bene che ogni gioco ha le sue regole, per me vanno rispettate. Quindi scoperta una, due, tre e dopo essermi sorbita scuse e piagnistei ho smesso di cercarlo, poi il Covid ha fatto il resto e i rapporti si sono raffreddati e chiusi del tutto. Una bravissima persona, un professionista molto intelligente, però il suo comportamento mi condizionava e mi faceva stare male.


hai mai pensato potesse essere così solo con te?
anni fa ho avuto una amante, una storia molto intensa, l’unica amante meritevole di essere affiancata fu proprio lei.
evidentemente per quanto intensa fu, non mi completava.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

...e pensa che in più occasioni ha detto e fatto cose pessime per farmi passare da visionaria. Esatto non penso proprio si ponesse il problema, tanto cadeva sempre in piedi comunque. Egocentrico all'inverosimile.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> hai mai pensato potesse essere così solo con te?
> anni fa ho avuto una amante, una storia molto intensa, l’unica amante meritevole di essere affiancata fu proprio lei.
> evidentemente per quanto intensa fu, non mi completava.


fortunatamente l'ho lasciato prima di pormi la domanda, ma nel caso non ho nemmeno mai insistito perchè rimanesse con me. Ipotizzando fosse come è capitato a te, ha avuto più occasioni di lasciarmi e mettersi con qualche altra che come dici tu lo completava. Persone come lui non si completano mai.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> fortunatamente l'ho lasciato prima di pormi la domanda, ma nel caso non ho nemmeno mai insistito perchè rimanesse con me. Ipotizzando fosse come è capitato a te, ha avuto più occasioni di lasciarmi e mettersi con qualche altra che come dici tu lo completava. Persone come lui non si completano mai.


Chissà se ora ha trovato la sua pace. Con me è accaduto.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chissà se ora ha trovato la sua pace. Con me è accaduto.


io continuo a frequentare la stessa palestra anche se con meno frequenza, lui non viene più e non conosco il motivo,  ma dopo i primi tentativi di ricontattarmi per spiegarmi o farmi il lavaggio del cervello, visto che mi negavo ha smesso di scrivermi. Per me lui è in una situazione di egocentrismo abbastanza grave e da soli non se ne esce. Mi è dispiaciuto ma assieme non si godeva più.
Tu come sei riuscito a trovare pace? e meritevole di essere affiancata cosa significa?


----------



## Lostris (26 Maggio 2022)

Benevenuta.

Quali sono le ragioni per cui hai tradito tuo marito (o il tuo compagno)?
Ora come va con lui?


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Furbo... direi che quando non hai molto tempo ma vuoi fare il tacchino che becca qua e la, sfrutti anche quello della palestra. Al suo prestigio professionale tiene molto e non andrebbe mai a beccare in quell'ambito. Per come è fatto sa che verrebbero fuori dei gran casini.
> Forse pensava non venisse fuori nulla anche perchè sono state proprio casualità, che potevano rimanere nascoste. Di fondo penso che non gli importasse più di tanto, come detto se scegli qualcuno certi pensieri nemmeno ti vengono. Anche se poi frignava ad ogni tentativo di abbandono.
> 
> Noi donne dovremmo imparare ad essere più razionali e a non berci tutte le frottole che ci raccontano.
> Devo dire che comunque è un esperienza che mi ha insegnato molto.


Diciamo che nello stesso ambiente prima o poi viene fuori. Diverso sarebbe se le trova in altri ambiente.


----------



## Etta (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> ...e pensa che in più occasioni ha detto e fatto cose pessime per farmi passare da visionaria. Esatto non penso proprio si ponesse il problema, tanto cadeva sempre in piedi comunque. Egocentrico all'inverosimile.


Narcisista.


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Benevenuta.
> 
> Quali sono le ragioni per cui hai tradito tuo marito (o il tuo compagno)?
> Ora come va con lui?


Ciao Lostris e grazie!

non ho mai avuto ragioni meritevoli di assoluzione, direi solo una parola "noia" che di sicuro era solo mia...da li poi è partito il vortice di emozioni che mi facevano alzare l'asticella


----------



## Jupiter (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Narcisista.


non voglio ergermi a psicologa ma di sicuro qualche problema di fondo lo aveva.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Ciao Lostris e grazie!
> 
> non ho mai avuto ragioni meritevoli di assoluzione, direi solo una parola "noia" che di sicuro era solo mia...da li poi è partito il vortice di emozioni che mi facevano alzare l'asticella


benvenuta!

E tuo marito nn ha notato niente?
In genere questa euforia nn si nasconde a comando.


----------



## Lostris (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Ciao Lostris e grazie!
> 
> non ho mai avuto ragioni meritevoli di assoluzione, direi solo una parola "noia" che di sicuro era solo mia...da li poi è partito il vortice di emozioni che mi facevano alzare l'asticella


Ma le ragioni non servono ad assolvere.. semmai a comprendere.

La noia è tuttora una cifra del tuo rapporto ufficiale? 
Ora stai scegliendo di essere fedele, o semplicemente non hai ancora incontrato una nuova emozione?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Maggio 2022)

Ciao ben approdata qua!!!
La noia...la noia....uccide...
La sto combattendo da sempre ..io ad una certa ...inizio ad annoiarmi....

E mi guardo intorno ...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> io continuo a frequentare la stessa palestra anche se con meno frequenza, lui non viene più e non conosco il motivo,  ma dopo i primi tentativi di ricontattarmi per spiegarmi o farmi il lavaggio del cervello, visto che mi negavo ha smesso di scrivermi. Per me lui è in una situazione di egocentrismo abbastanza grave e da soli non se ne esce. Mi è dispiaciuto ma assieme non si godeva più.
> Tu come sei riuscito a trovare pace? e meritevole di essere affiancata cosa significa?


Risposta alla prima domanda: non mi servono altri per stare bene.
Risposta alla seconda domanda: insufficiente a colmare tutti i bisogni, ma insostituibile nel poco che offriva.

Ne parli con un certo acredine, sembra quasi non ti sia ancora passata. Sei qui per riuscire a Smaltire la rabbia che hai ancora dentro? Da quanto tempo e’ finita?


----------



## lolapal (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> sono Jupiter,
> vi leggo da qualche tempo soprattutto con l'acquisto della nuova auto
> obbligata ad usare il mezzi pubblici eravate un modo per farmi passare il viaggio senza troppo nervosismo
> tra spintoni, odori vari e gente che parlava al cellulare pensando di stare a casa propria, eravate una boccata di aria fresca
> ...


Benvenuta


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Diciamo che nello stesso ambiente prima o poi viene fuori. Diverso sarebbe se le trova in altri ambiente.


Questo è solo un luogo comune creato da chi è stato sgamato per aver lasciato in giro troppe tracce.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Furbo... direi che quando non hai molto tempo ma vuoi fare il tacchino che becca qua e la, sfrutti anche quello della palestra. Al suo prestigio professionale tiene molto e non andrebbe mai a beccare in quell'ambito. Per come è fatto sa che verrebbero fuori dei gran casini.
> Forse pensava non venisse fuori nulla anche perchè sono state proprio casualità, che potevano rimanere nascoste. Di fondo penso che non gli importasse più di tanto, come detto se scegli qualcuno certi pensieri nemmeno ti vengono. Anche se poi frignava ad ogni tentativo di abbandono.
> 
> Noi donne dovremmo imparare ad essere più razionali e a non berci tutte le frottole che ci raccontano.
> Devo dire che comunque è un esperienza che mi ha insegnato molto.


Benvenuta! Ma quindi, tra di voi, giocavate agli 'namuratielli?  
Vi eravate detti che, pur nel vostro impegno ufficiale, la vostra frequentazione avrebbe dovuto essere reciprocamente esclusiva?
Per mio modo di vedere le cose, più che aver sbagliato, ha commesso un fatto senz'altro inelegante, ovvero quello di provarci sotto il tuo naso: le recensioni e le richieste di feedback vari da parte delle altre non si possono proprio sentire! La roba più brutta comunque rimangono le palle: alla fine, che bisogno c'è? Se si sceglie di saltar di palla in frasca nello stesso ambiente, che almeno sia dichiarato  
Per il resto sono relazioni che, secondo me, tutto possono contemplare, fuorché la fedeltà: per me (ma è ovviamente il mio punto di vista personale) è un peccato non dirselo. Ma è chiaro che se si vuol giocare a fare i "fedeli già impegnati" (oh: è una scelta pure quella, basta che sia condivisa ed essere consapevoli che avviene all'interno di un rapporto fedifrago, per l'appunto per gioco) poi è facile finire a negare l'evidenza persino con l'amante, finché se ne ha interesse 
Dal mio punto di vista è un peccato, ne va della sincerità, della autenticità di un rapporto: che senso ha? Comprendo invece che si possa non sentire il bisogno di averne nel tuo caso un terzo.  Ma non per fedeltà dovuta a un patto, bensì semplicemente perché non capita, o si è già a posto così.  Comunque uno che si muove con quelle modalità giungendo a negare l'evidenza ma senza preoccuparsi per lo meno di risultare MINIMAMENTE credibile, hai già capito come ti considera è quanto può tenerci.... più che a te, al vostro rapporto


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo è solo un luogo comune creato da chi è stato sgamato per aver lasciato in giro troppe tracce.


Perché luogo comune? È normale che venga fuori prima o poi. La gente è sempre quella.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Narcisista.


E te pareva che non usciva questa inutile parola 1


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E te pareva che non usciva questa inutile parola 1


Perché inutile? È un disturbo alla fine.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché inutile? È un disturbo alla fine.


In primo luogo i disturbi "psichici" non hannoun solido fondamento scientifico come quelli psichiatrici. 
In secondo luogo,  su questo forum, ogni uomo traditore descritto dalla moglie o dall'amante, viene bollato come narcisista. 
Il che, alla lunga, diventa ridicolo.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché luogo comune? È normale che venga fuori prima o poi. La gente è sempre quella.


Viene fuori solo se uno dei due parla o ci si fa sgamare molto maldestramente. Ho parecchi casi personali, di cui nessuno in azienda, anche piccola, ha mai saputo nulla, moglie compresa, considerato che siamo stati amanti all'inizio.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In primo luogo i disturbi "psichici" non hannoun solido fondamento scientifico come quelli psichiatrici.
> In secondo luogo,  su questo forum, ogni uomo traditore descritto dalla moglie o dall'amante, viene bollato come narcisista.
> Il che, alla lunga, diventa ridicolo.


Vero.
Fino a che fanno quel che vogliono loro vanno bene. Dopo diventano narcisisti.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> benvenuta!
> 
> E tuo marito nn ha notato niente?
> In genere questa euforia nn si nasconde a comando.


No, mai nulla, soprattutto il mio comportamento a casa è sempre stato uguale, la mia famiglia mi da serenità a prescindere e l'euforia non è che la esternassi come una quindicenne, era più intima.



Lostris ha detto:


> Ma le ragioni non servono ad assolvere.. semmai a comprendere.
> 
> La noia è tuttora una cifra del tuo rapporto ufficiale?
> Ora stai scegliendo di essere fedele, o semplicemente non hai ancora incontrato una nuova emozione?


faccio spesso introspezione, lo yoga mi è sempre stato di aiuto in questo frangente. La noia che intendo io non nasce dal rapporto di coppia, ma da qualcosa di interiore, solo mio. Mio marito lo risposerei altre cento volte. Esatto scelgo di indirizzare la noia altrove, non mi serve un diversivo come l'infedeltà, o un emozione effimera affiata nelle mani di un estraneo. E' stato bello ed emozionate e per nulla necessario nella mia vita.

Tu ora cosa hai scelto per te?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao ben approdata qua!!!
> La noia...la noia....uccide...
> La sto combattendo da sempre ..io ad una certa ...inizio ad annoiarmi....
> 
> ...





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Risposta alla prima domanda: non mi servono altri per stare bene.
> Risposta alla seconda domanda: insufficiente a colmare tutti i bisogni, ma insostituibile nel poco che offriva.
> 
> Ne parli con un certo acredine, sembra quasi non ti sia ancora passata. Sei qui per riuscire a Smaltire la rabbia che hai ancora dentro? Da quanto tempo e’ finita?


io esattamente come te, non mi servono altri
se avessi raccontato la trama di un film non avresti percepito emozione ma solo l'esposizione dei fatti, invece ho parlato di me e di un piccolo pezzetto della mia vita, quindi ci sta che l'emotività salti fuori, ma non la definirei rancore, perchè da questa persona non mi aspettavo grandi cose o chissà che seguito sentimentale soprattutto in pochi mesi di frequentazione. Sono passati tre anni dall'ultimo contatto, figurati se non mi è passata.
Il tema del forum è il tradimento e quindi è chiaro che parlo di questo e lo faccio cosi come son capace, con l'emozione che mi contraddistingue quando si tratta di cose mie.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo è solo un luogo comune creato da chi è stato sgamato per aver lasciato in giro troppe tracce.


Con il primo amante, collega, mai nessuno ha scoperto nulla. Siamo ancora in ottimi rapporti lavorativi e affettivi. 
Sta sempre all'intelligenza, alla riservatezza e al rispetto del singolo. E quando c'è da perdere si fa moltissima attenzione e si evitano tensioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Con il primo amante, collega, mai nessuno ha scoperto nulla. Siamo ancora in ottimi rapporti lavorativi e affettivi.
> Sta sempre all'intelligenza, alla riservatezza e al rispetto del singolo. E quando c'è da perdere si fa moltissima attenzione e si evitano tensioni.


Esatto.
Quando non si vuole che si sappia, non si sa.
Basta parlarne con nessuno, nemmeno col migliore amico che a sua volta avrà un migliore amico e via di seguito.
Io con le amanti che ho avuto sul posto di lavoro, nemmeno a bere un caffè assieme ci andavo.
Eppure…


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Con il primo amante, collega, mai nessuno ha scoperto nulla. Siamo ancora in ottimi rapporti lavorativi e affettivi.
> Sta sempre all'intelligenza, alla riservatezza e al rispetto del singolo. E quando c'è da perdere si fa moltissima attenzione e si evitano tensioni.


Ciao Jupiter...penso anche io che la differenza in queste storie la facciano i protagonisti...sicuramente sono piacevoli se vissute con persone a noi affini, con prudenza, rispetto e onestà...solo in questo caso per me possono lasciare solo un buon ricordo e arricchire quel pezzetto della nostra vita che decidiamo di vivere da "amanti".


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuta! Ma quindi, tra di voi, giocavate agli 'namuratielli?
> Vi eravate detti che, pur nel vostro impegno ufficiale, la vostra frequentazione avrebbe dovuto essere reciprocamente esclusiva?
> Per mio modo di vedere le cose, più che aver sbagliato, ha commesso un fatto senz'altro inelegante, ovvero quello di provarci sotto il tuo naso: le recensioni e le richieste di feedback vari da parte delle altre non si possono proprio sentire! La roba più brutta comunque rimangono le palle: alla fine, che bisogno c'è? Se si sceglie di saltar di palla in frasca nello stesso ambiente, che almeno sia dichiarato
> Per il resto sono relazioni che, secondo me, tutto possono contemplare, fuorché la fedeltà: per me (ma è ovviamente il mio punto di vista personale) è un peccato non dirselo. Ma è chiaro che se si vuol giocare a fare i "fedeli già impegnati" (oh: è una scelta pure quella, basta che sia condivisa ed essere consapevoli che avviene all'interno di un rapporto fedifrago, per l'appunto per gioco) poi è facile finire a negare l'evidenza persino con l'amante, finché se ne ha interesse
> Dal mio punto di vista è un peccato, ne va della sincerità, della autenticità di un rapporto: che senso ha? Comprendo invece che si possa non sentire il bisogno di averne nel tuo caso un terzo.  Ma non per fedeltà dovuta a un patto, bensì semplicemente perché non capita, o si è già a posto così.  Comunque uno che si muove con quelle modalità giungendo a negare l'evidenza ma senza preoccuparsi per lo meno di risultare MINIMAMENTE credibile, hai già capito come ti considera è quanto può tenerci.... più che a te, al vostro rapporto


Ciao Foglia,
grazie ....

fatico un po' a capire dove ho scritto tutto quello che deduci io abbia fatto, visto e detto ... 
quello che posso aggiungere è che dopo la fine della prima storia, che è stata il top, ho capito che anche le cose belle finiscono, quindi figurati una che dopo poco tempo prende una piega infelice? mai sostenuto che cercassi la fedeltà ma nemmeno la negazione di fatti evidenti, la mia stessa intelligenza si sentiva offesa, e la sua insistenza era patetica, la prima volta mi ha convinta, o meglio non ritenendo la fedeltà un valore assoluto ci sono passata sopra facendo la finta tonta, ma di li a pochi giorni le altre due scoperte mi hanno tolto ogni entusiasmo e interesse, avevo davanti un bambino capriccioso, una persona che mi risultava difficile da capire. Insomma non m'interessava più.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ciao Jupiter...penso anche io che la differenza in queste storie la facciano i protagonisti...sicuramente sono piacevoli se vissute con persone a noi affini, con prudenza, rispetto e onestà...solo in questo caso per me possono lasciare solo un buon ricordo e arricchire quel pezzetto della nostra vita che decidiamo di vivere da "amanti".


condivido le tue parole e infatti ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere e vivere per un pezzettino di strada della mia vita un uomo dolcissimo, attento, rispettoso, pieno di interessi, simpatico e discreto sempre. Quando ci si incontra per lavoro c'è un qualcosa di fraterno tra noi, la passione è scomparsa ma un segreto bello e intrigante ci lega per la vita.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> condivido le tue parole e infatti ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere e vivere per un pezzettino di strada della mia vita un uomo dolcissimo, attento, rispettoso, pieno di interessi, simpatico e discreto sempre. Quando ci si incontra per lavoro c'è un qualcosa di fraterno tra noi, la passione è scomparsa ma un segreto bello e intrigante ci lega per la vita.


Penso sia il legame che dovrebbe sempre restare tra persone che hanno vissuto questo tipo di esperienza.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In primo luogo i disturbi "psichici" non hannoun solido fondamento scientifico come quelli psichiatrici.
> In secondo luogo,  su questo forum, ogni uomo traditore descritto dalla moglie o dall'amante, viene bollato come narcisista.
> Il che, alla lunga, diventa ridicolo.


Ma non è vero. Mica tutti. Anche io un po’ lo sono ma non sono traditrice



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Viene fuori solo se uno dei due parla o ci si fa sgamare molto maldestramente. Ho parecchi casi personali, di cui nessuno in azienda, anche piccola, ha mai saputo nulla, moglie compresa, considerato che siamo stati amanti all'inizio.


Eh però vedi? Una si è lasciata andare ad una confidenza e tac. È venuto fuori che se le faceva tutte. Beh io almeno posso dire che il prof.lì a scuola non aveva nessun’altra. Altrimenti sarebbe saltato fuori perché ormai lo sapevano tutti. 



Jupiter ha detto:


> Con il primo amante, collega, mai nessuno ha scoperto nulla. Siamo ancora in ottimi rapporti lavorativi e affettivi.
> Sta sempre all'intelligenza, alla riservatezza e al rispetto del singolo. E quando c'è da perdere si fa moltissima attenzione e si evitano tensioni.


Magari, lì in ufficio, aveva solo te per davvero.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Quando non si vuole che si sappia, non si sa.
> Basta parlarne con nessuno, nemmeno col migliore amico che a sua volta avrà un migliore amico e via di seguito.
> *Io con le amanti che ho avuto sul posto di lavoro, nemmeno a bere un caffè assieme ci andavo.
> Eppure…*


Vabbè esagerato. Non è che se prendi un caffè con la collega allora vanno a pensare che siete amanti. Io prendevo il caffè con un sacco di colleghi maschi, a turno, eppure mica me li sono fatti tutti.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Penso sia il legame che dovrebbe sempre restare tra persone che hanno vissuto questo tipo di esperienza.


sai tutto dipende anche dal tipo di legame che si instaura, oltre che dalla personalità del singolo
E' triste condividere e poi ti accorgi che non c'è più nulla da dirsi, da darsi, come se avessi sprecato qualcosa, come se nulla sia esistito...di un defunto ti resta il ricordo, ma tra infedeli svaniti nel nulla cosa resta?


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari, lì in ufficio, aveva solo te per davvero.


io la mano sul fuco non la metto per nessuno, ma quello che conta per me è sempre la sostanza e i fatti che ne derivano. La mia prima esperienza è stata positiva e questo nonostante l'infedeltà non si certo qualcosa di cui andare fieri.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> sai tutto dipende anche dal tipo di legame che si instaura, oltre che dalla personalità del singolo
> E' triste condividere e poi ti accorgi che non c'è più nulla da dirsi, da darsi, come se avessi sprecato qualcosa, come se nulla sia esistito...di un defunto ti resta il ricordo, ma tra infedeli svaniti nel nulla cosa resta?


E' quello che penso anche io...mi dispiacerebbe un sacco perdere del tutto la persona con cui ho avuto la storia extra...anche nel mio caso non è stato solo qualche ora passata a fare sesso, ci siamo sempre supportati e mi fido di lui, quindi spero di poterlo sempre avere nella mia vita.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè esagerato. Non è che se prendi un caffè con la collega allora vanno a pensare che siete amanti. Io prendevo il caffè con un sacco di colleghi maschi, a turno, eppure mica me li sono fatti tutti.


sicura???


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh però vedi? Una si è lasciata andare ad una confidenza e tac. È venuto fuori che se le faceva tutte. Beh io almeno posso dire che il prof.lì a scuola non aveva nessun’altra. Altrimenti sarebbe saltato fuori perché ormai lo sapevano tutti.


Ma dove ho scritto quello che hai scritto?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè esagerato. Non è che se prendi un caffè con la collega allora vanno a pensare che siete amanti. Io prendevo il caffè con un sacco di colleghi maschi, a turno, eppure mica me li sono fatti tutti.


Adesso non lo fai più?
Per il gestore???
Fai la brava amante fedele?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh però vedi? Una si è lasciata andare ad una confidenza e tac. È venuto fuori che se le faceva tutte. Beh io almeno posso dire che il prof.lì a scuola non aveva nessun’altra. Altrimenti sarebbe saltato fuori perché ormai lo sapevano tutti.


no Etta, è il contrario...se sapevano che veniva con te col cavolo che qualcuno ti diceva che andava con altre


----------



## Mir (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> sono Jupiter,
> vi leggo da qualche tempo soprattutto con l'acquisto della nuova auto
> obbligata ad usare il mezzi pubblici eravate un modo per farmi passare il viaggio senza troppo nervosismo
> tra spintoni, odori vari e gente che parlava al cellulare pensando di stare a casa propria, eravate una boccata di aria fresca
> ...


Buongiorno Jupiter e benvenuta!


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè esagerato. Non è che se prendi un caffè con la collega allora vanno a pensare che siete amanti. Io prendevo il caffè con un sacco di colleghi maschi, a turno, eppure mica me li sono fatti tutti.


sarò anche esagerato ma te che eri amante del prof lo ha saputo pure il ministro dell’istruzione, io che ho avuto amanti nelle aziende in cui ho lavorato lo ha saputo esattamente nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Ciao Foglia,
> grazie ....
> 
> fatico un po' a capire dove ho scritto tutto quello che deduci io abbia fatto, visto e detto ...
> quello che posso aggiungere è che dopo la fine della prima storia, che è stata il top, ho capito che anche le cose belle finiscono, quindi figurati una che dopo poco tempo prende una piega infelice? mai sostenuto che cercassi la fedeltà ma nemmeno la negazione di fatti evidenti, la mia stessa intelligenza si sentiva offesa, e la sua insistenza era patetica, la prima volta mi ha convinta, o meglio non ritenendo la fedeltà un valore assoluto ci sono passata sopra facendo la finta tonta, ma di li a pochi giorni le altre due scoperte mi hanno tolto ogni entusiasmo e interesse, avevo davanti un bambino capriccioso, una persona che mi risultava difficile da capire. Insomma non m'interessava più.


Capito e ti capisco 
Già che mi si mette in condizione di fare la finta torna, già è bello che calato non solo l'entusiasmo, ma in questi rapporti proprio l'interesse


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> io la mano sul fuco non la metto per nessuno, ma quello che conta per me è sempre la sostanza e i fatti che ne derivano. La mia prima esperienza è stata positiva e questo nonostante l'infedeltà non si certo qualcosa di cui andare fieri.


Di tuo marito invece hai mai sospettato qualcosa?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sicura???


Che io ricordi sì. Poi, che nel caffè ci sia stata qualche sostanza dove non sei consapevole di ciò che fai, questo non lo so.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Di tuo marito invece hai mai sospettato qualcosa?


ad oggi no, ma come sono stata attenta io potrebbe esserlo stato lui. E comunque quello che non sai non ti può fare male.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma dove ho scritto quello che hai scritto?


Era una mia riflessione.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso non lo fai più?
> Per il gestore???
> Fai la brava amante fedele?


Ma il caffè potrei prenderlo ugualmente ( anche se dove lavoro ora ci sto davvero poco non ho confidenza con tutti ) mica sarebbe “tradimento”.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma il caffè potrei prenderlo ugualmente ( anche se dove lavoro ora ci sto davvero poco non ho confidenza con tutti ) mica sarebbe “tradimento”.


Io parlavo di farteli ..non di bere il caffè


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no Etta, è il contrario...se sapevano che veniva con te col cavolo che qualcuno ti diceva che andava con altre


Non è vero. Perché la voce si sparge e se arriva all’orecchio di un’altra presunta amante questa non credo rimanga tranquilla. Magari anche lei avrebbe pensato di essere l’unica.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Era una mia riflessione.


Che nulla c’entrava con la mia risposta.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Buongiorno Jupiter e benvenuta!


Grazie, Mir


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> sarò anche esagerato ma te che eri amante del prof lo ha saputo pure il ministro dell’istruzione, io che ho avuto amanti nelle aziende in cui ho lavorato lo ha saputo esattamente nessuno.


Eh vabbè ormai è andata.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Perché la voce si sparge e se arriva all’orecchio di un’altra presunta amante questa non credo rimanga tranquilla. Magari anche lei avrebbe pensato di essere l’unica.


E cosa fa la presunta altra amante?
Si mette ad insultarti prendendoti contemporaneamente a sberle in faccia?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> *ad oggi no, ma come sono stata attenta io potrebbe esserlo stato lui. *E comunque quello che non sai non ti può fare male.


Vero. Lo dico sempre pure io.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io parlavo di farteli ..non di bere il caffè


Ahhh. Vabbè ma non lo facevo nemmeno quando stavo con il prof.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che io ricordi sì. Poi, che nel caffè ci sia stata qualche sostanza dove non sei consapevole di ciò che fai, questo non lo so.


Ettuccia mi inizi a fare preoccupare


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E cosa fa la presunta altra amante?
> Si mette ad insultarti prendendoti contemporaneamente a sberle in faccia?


Questo dipende dalla persona. Sicuramente lo direbbe a lui però.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E cosa fa la presunta altra amante?
> Si mette ad insultarti prendendoti contemporaneamente a sberle in faccia?


qui c'era una che aveva due amanti e questi litigavano perchè volevano esser gli unici 
tutti sposati ovviamente


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ettuccia mi inizi a fare preoccupare


Addirittura?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Perché la voce si sparge e se arriva all’orecchio di un’altra presunta amante questa non credo rimanga tranquilla. Magari anche lei avrebbe pensato di essere l’unica.


o magari era d'accordo per non essere l'unica...


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui c'era una che aveva due amanti e questi litigavano perchè volevano esser gli unici
> tutti sposati ovviamente


Classico.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> o magari era d'accordo per non essere l'unica...


Mah. Potrebbe ma pare strano.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah. Potrebbe ma pare strano.


quando stavo con lo sposato lo sapevo che non ero l'unica, d'altro canto non era l'unico neanche lui


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah. Potrebbe ma pare strano.


mica tanto....se con uno ci vai solo per scopare che ti frega se va con altre???


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando stavo con lo sposato lo sapevo che non ero l'unica, d'altro canto non era l'unico neanche lui


Ma eravate d’accordo? O lo sapevi e basta?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mica tanto....se con uno ci vai solo per scopare che ti frega se va con altre???


Vabbè se ci va solo per scopare allora ok. Ma se hai una relazione come fai a non essere gelosa? A parte che io non andrei con uno solo per scopare. Però magari altre sì.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh vabbè ormai è andata.


E pure che il gestore ha l’amante lo sanno in molti.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io che ho avuto amanti nelle aziende in cui ho lavorato lo ha saputo esattamente nessuno.


io sul lavoro non mi sono mai azzardato.
e di colleghe annoiate del matrimonio ne conosco....

Ho sempre evitato.
Non temo effusioni o comportamenti compromettenti ma temo le confidenze.
Molte sono amiche intime e sono sicuro che prima o poi uscirebbe fuori come sono uscite fuori altre storie di colleghi/e
E pure loro non hanno mai mostrato in pubblico comportamenti ambigui.
Ma si è saputo lo stesso.

Io sono una tomba.
Proverei a mentire pure con la macchina della verità o sotto tortura.
Se qualcuno sa qualcosa di me è perchè mi serviva e non per confidenza o irrefrenabile impulso a parlare.
Ovviamente me li scelgo ammogliati e puttanieri incalliti di cui conosco anche io le loro di corna.
Devono essere persone che hanno da perdere se danno fiato alla bocca.
Non dico ricattabili ma che hanno ben presente che come loro sanno di me, io so di loro.

Uno solo mi ha deluso una volta perchè ad una cena, sotto l'effetto del vino, gli si è sciolta troppo la lingua ed ha incominciato a fare battutine ed allusioni con mia moglie presente. Un emerito cretino.
Non ricordo se fu una forchettata sulla coscia, un calcio sullo stinco o enrambe le cose a farlo ritornare nei corretti binari.
Sicuro porta ancora il segno.
Da allora tagliato fuori.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè se ci va solo per scopare allora ok. Ma se hai una relazione come fai a non essere gelosa? A parte che io non andrei con uno solo per scopare. Però magari altre sì.


appunto...altre si...quindi tornando al discorso iniziale se di te lo sapevano in tanti nessuno sarebbe venuto a dirti che ne aveva altre, quindi anche in questo caso non puoi avere la certezza matematica di essere stata l'unica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui c'era una che aveva due amanti e questi litigavano perchè volevano esser gli unici
> tutti sposati ovviamente


O cielo...
Da me invece 2 coppie sposate con colleghi sono poi scoppiate perché i mariti si sono fatti l amante sempre lì in azienda...
E si sono fatti scoprire come polli...
Non è mancato qualche momento di tensione...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io sul lavoro non mi sono mai azzardato.
> e di colleghe annoiate del matrimonio ne conosco....
> 
> Ho sempre evitato.
> ...


Io evito solo con le mie dirette sottoposte.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma eravate d’accordo? O lo sapevi e basta?


lo sapevo perchè me lo aveva detto lui, ma lui diceva anche  di essere geloso, non ci ho mai creduto 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cielo...
> Da me invece 2 coppie sposate con colleghi sono poi scoppiate perché i mariti si sono fatti l amante sempre lì in azienda...
> E si sono fatti scoprire come polli...
> Non è mancato qualche momento di tensione...


io penso che l'amante al lavoro sia sempre da evitare


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> In primo luogo i disturbi "psichici" non hannoun solido fondamento scientifico come quelli psichiatrici.
> In secondo luogo,  su questo forum, ogni uomo traditore descritto dalla moglie o dall'amante, viene bollato come narcisista.
> Il che, alla lunga, diventa ridicolo.


personalmente non amo bollare le persone, mi basta e avanza stabilire che per me non va bene un rapporto con quella persona.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo sapevo perchè me lo aveva detto lui, ma lui diceva anche  di essere geloso, non ci ho mai creduto
> 
> io penso che l'amante al lavoro sia sempre da evitare


Anche io...
Lo trovo troppo ...complicato...


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io...
> Lo trovo troppo ...complicato...


più che altro devi essere certo di avere a che fare con persone che sanno gestire queste cose e quello non sempre si capisce prima


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E pure che il gestore ha l’amante lo sanno in molti.


E tu come fai ad essere sicuro che non lo sanno anche di te?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> appunto...altre si...quindi tornando al discorso iniziale se di te lo sapevano in tanti nessuno sarebbe venuto a dirti che ne aveva altre, quindi anche in questo caso non puoi avere la certezza matematica di essere stata l'unica.


Anche se, secondo me, le cose saltano comunque fuori una volta accesa una miccia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche se, secondo me, le cose saltano comunque fuori una volta accesa una miccia.


Ma anche no...possono esserci dei sensori ma se non c'è la certezza chi se ne frega? sono solo supposizioni che possono fare le persone.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo sapevo perchè me lo aveva detto lui, ma lui diceva anche  di essere geloso, non ci ho mai creduto


L’estate scorsa il g.aveva detto ad un suo cliente, che aveva chiesto di me lì in spiaggia, che ero sposata in modo che non ci provasse con me.


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> ad oggi no, ma come sono stata attenta io potrebbe esserlo stato lui. E comunque quello che non sai non ti può fare male.


Ciao, benvenuta.
Hai mai pensato che pur essendo molto attenta, per puro caso, accidentalmente potevi essere scoperta?
Eri disposta a perdere la fiducia di tuo marito o anche eventualmente tuo marito?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io penso che l'amante al lavoro sia sempre da evitare


Ma perché al lavoro ci passi la maggior parte del tempo. È lì comodo a portata di mano ogni giorno.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E tu come fai ad essere sicuro che non lo sanno anche di te?


in che ambiente intendi? Qui lo sapete tutti, non facendone mistero. In azienda non lo sa nessuno non avendolo detto a nessuno. In famiglia lo sa mia moglie, avendoglielo detto io. Nella associazioni di volontariato che frequento non lo sa nessuno non conoscendo la mia vita privata. Altri ambienti non ne frequento.
Sul gestore invece, lo si conosce per nome e cognome e si sa che ha l’amante.
E lo sanno dei potenziali clienti e quindi conoscenti.
Ed in questo caso, chi ha parlato troppo?


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’estate scorsa il g.aveva detto ad un suo cliente, che aveva chiesto di me lì in spiaggia, che ero sposata in modo che non ci provasse con me.


io avevo 21 anni    ma non frequentavamo gli stessi posti e si sarebbe solo dovuto provare, me lo magnavo


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma anche no...possono esserci dei sensori ma se non c'è la certezza chi se ne frega? sono solo supposizioni che possono fare le persone.


Vabbè tanto ormai è andata.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> in che ambiente intendi? Qui lo sapete tutti, non facendone mistero. In azienda non lo sa nessuno non avendolo detto a nessuno. In famiglia lo sa mia moglie, avendoglielo detto io. Nella associazioni di volontariato che frequento non lo sa nessuno non conoscendo la mia vita privata. Altri ambienti non ne frequento.
> Sul gestore invece, lo si conosce per nome e cognome e si sa che ha l’amante.
> E lo sanno dei potenziali clienti e quindi conoscenti.
> Ed in questo caso, chi ha parlato troppo?


Sì ma che ne sai che anche la tua amante non lo abbia fatto e tu non lo sai?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma che ne sai che anche la tua amante non lo abbia fatto e tu non lo sai?


Lo so. Perche a differenza tua, io e lei, le cose ce le diciamo.
Il tuo amante può dire altrettanto di voi due?
E’ al corrente del fatto che gente che sa Chi e‘ sa anche che la sua amante lo ha sputtanato a livello planetario?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè tanto ormai è andata.


appunto...non ci pensare più...


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo so. Perche a differenza tua, io e lei, le cose ce le diciamo.
> Il tuo amante può dire altrettanto di voi due?
> E’ al corrente del fatto che gente che sa Chi e‘ sa anche che la sua amante lo ha sputtanato a livello planetario?


Stiamo parlando di te non del g. Non riportare sempre i soliti discorsi lì.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> appunto...non ci pensare più...


Sì infatti anche perché ormai è quasi un anno che ci siamo lasciati.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In azienda non lo sa nessuno non avendolo detto a nessuno.


Scusa eh ma se qualcuno telefona alla tua azienda e riferisce? Ogni qualvolta che scriviamo qualcosa è pericoloso.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di te non del g. Non riportare sempre i soliti discorsi lì.


Veramente si sta parlando di tutti quelli che stanno rispondendo qui.
Tu fai domande a me come fossi Miss Discrezione…quando su questo argomento dovresti solo avere il buon gusto di fare silenzio.
Quindi in risposta da me non ti puoi aspettare nulla di diverso.
Rifaccio quindi la domanda, visto che non hai risposto: il gestore sa che in questo posto c’è gente che sa come si chiama e che sa che ha l’amante?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma se qualcuno telefona alla tua azienda e riferisce? Ogni qualvolta che scriviamo qualcosa è pericoloso.


Che si accomodino.
Alla mia azienda io devo portare milioni di euro, non moralità. 
E fino ad ora non sono venuto meno all’impegno.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> Hai mai pensato che pur essendo molto attenta, per puro caso, accidentalmente potevi essere scoperta?
> Eri disposta a perdere la fiducia di tuo marito o anche eventualmente tuo marito?


a qualunque infedele viene in mente questa cosa, ma l'incoscienza del momento ti fa superare il pensiero
ero disposta a fare qualcosa per me stessa, qualcosa che desideravo e quindi non mi sono fatta troppe paranoie e mi ci sono buttata, ovviamente dando sempre priorità alla mia vita privata. Ma con il primo amante ci si trovava principalmente nelle trasferte di lavoro, pertanto era di facile gestione, poi ci si sentiva al telefono tutti i giorni, l'essere scoperta dipendeva da me e ho sempre fatto in modo di proteggere la famiglia.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io evito solo con le mie dirette sottoposte.


questo è il minimo proprio.

Gia per me è un errore farlo sul lavoro.
Con le sottoposte è un errore nell'errore.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> questo è il minimo proprio.
> Gia per me è un errore farlo sul lavoro.
> Con le sottoposte è un errore nell'errore.


io fino ad ora sul lavoro mi sono divertito parecchio e pure loro.
forse ci siamo selezionati bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di te non del g. Non riportare sempre i soliti discorsi lì.


Eh ma sta parlando in pubblico. Chiunque può rispondere come vuole e portare i discorsi dove gli pare.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che altro devi essere certo di avere a che fare con persone che sanno gestire queste cose e quello non sempre si capisce prima


avete ragione entrambe, nel mio caso siamo colleghi di filiali differenti e a parte sporadiche riunioni gli incontri erano un paio di volte al mese in trasferta. In mezzo agli altri ci si trovava poco prima e anche ora, e comunque la prima cosa che ci siamo detti da subito è stata "qui nessuno deve sapere", io ho mantenuto fede alla parola e lui idem. Certo è un rischio, e capisco le vostre motivazioni, anzi le condivido proprio.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Veramente si sta parlando di tutti quelli che stanno rispondendo qui.
> Tu fai domande a me come fossi Miss Discrezione…quando su questo argomento dovresti solo avere il buon gusto di fare silenzio.
> Quindi in risposta da me non ti puoi aspettare nulla di diverso.
> Rifaccio quindi la domanda, visto che non hai risposto: il gestore sa che in questo posto c’è gente che sa come si chiama e che sa che ha l’amante?


Qua dentro no. Perché fai domande che già sai?


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> a qualunque infedele viene in mente questa cosa, ma l'incoscienza del momento ti fa superare il pensiero
> ero disposta a fare qualcosa per me stessa, qualcosa che desideravo e quindi non mi sono fatta troppe paranoie e mi ci sono buttata, ovviamente dando sempre priorità alla mia vita privata. Ma con il primo amante ci si trovava principalmente nelle trasferte di lavoro, pertanto era di facile gestione, poi ci si sentiva al telefono tutti i giorni, l'essere scoperta dipendeva da me e ho sempre fatto in modo di proteggere la famiglia.


Ho capito le circostanze, ma non credo tu abbia risposto.
La mia domanda non era se eri consapevole e a che grado, era se eri disposta a vedere la cosa finita tra te e tuo marito.
Ed è valida anche ora.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh ma sta parlando in pubblico. Chiunque può rispondere come vuole e portare i discorsi dove gli pare.


Ma io per lo meno parlavo della stessa persona.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> avete ragione entrambe, nel mio caso siamo colleghi di filiali differenti e a parte sporadiche riunioni gli incontri erano un paio di volte al mese in trasferta. In mezzo agli altri ci si trovava poco prima e anche ora, e comunque la prima cosa che ci siamo detti da subito è stata "qui nessuno deve sapere", io ho mantenuto fede alla parola e lui idem. Certo è un rischio, e capisco le vostre motivazioni, anzi le condivido proprio.


in una grande azienda forse è diverso, ma io ho sempre cercato di semplificarmi la vita, quindi andarmi a cercare una tresca in ufficio mai passato per la testa, poi ho sempre lavorato in ambienti ristretti e mai nessuno mi ha fatto venire voglia di provarci


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Qua dentro no. Perché fai domande che già sai?


Non ti ho chiesto se qua dentro si sa.
Ma se lui sa che qua dentro si sa grazie a te.
Se avete una relazione come tu stessa affermi, perché non sei trasparente con lui? Mi sembra da quello che dici che lui di se ti racconti molto.
Perche tu invece non lo aggiorni sul percorso che fanno le sue informazioni dopo essere passate da te?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiesto se qua dentro si sa.
> Ma se lui sa che qua dentro si sa grazie a te.
> Se avete una relazione come tu stessa affermi, perché non sei trasparente con lui? Mi sembra da quello che dici che lui di se ti racconti molto.
> Perche tu invece non lo aggiorni sul percorso che fanno le sue informazioni dopo essere passate da te?


Perché altrimenti non sarei qua.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito le circostanze, ma non credo tu abbia risposto.
> La mia domanda non era se eri consapevole e a che grado, era se eri disposta a vedere la cosa finita tra te e tuo marito.
> Ed è valida anche ora.


quando sei incosciente e sicuro di te in quel momento, ti senti forte e dunque non vedi pericoli o divieti, e comunque metti in atto accortezze a protezione. Se leggi nel forum tutti emanano una sicurezza quasi assurda, ma è solo incoscienza e voglia di continuare a essere anche altro, ma il rischio è sempre in agguato per chiunque.

Io non ero disposta a perdere nulla perchè mi sentivo sicura, e nel contempo volevo quello che stavo facendo. 
Oggi non può esserci alcun pericolo poiché la mia vita infedele è conclusa, la ritengo un'esperienza e non uno stile di vita.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché altrimenti non sarei qua.


e perche mai?


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> quando sei incosciente e sicuro di te in quel momento, ti senti forte e dunque non vedi pericoli o divieti, e comunque metti in atto accortezze a protezione. Se leggi nel forum tutti emanano una sicurezza quasi assurda, ma è solo incoscienza e voglia di continuare a essere anche altro, ma il rischio è sempre in agguato per chiunque.
> 
> Io non ero disposta a perdere nulla perchè mi sentivo sicura, e nel contempo volevo quello che stavo facendo.
> Oggi non può esserci alcun pericolo poiché la mia vita infedele è conclusa, la ritengo un'esperienza e non uno stile di vita.


Benvenuta...
Quindi riuscivi a separare entrambi gli aspetti della tua vita di quel momento.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perche tu invece non lo aggiorni sul percorso che fanno le sue informazioni dopo essere passate da te?


Anche la stessa Jupiter allora perché sarebbe qua a scrivere dei suoi tradimenti? Perché non essere trasparente con il marito? Lei come tutti gli altri ovvio. Perché se è qua a confidarsi mi sembra chiaro che non lo voglia dire al marito. Sono sfoghi suoi.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e perche mai?


Leggi sopra.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche la stessa Jupiter allora perché sarebbe qua a scrivere dei suoi tradimenti? Perché non essere trasparente con il marito? Lei come tutti gli altri ovvio. Perché se è qua a confidarsi mi sembra chiaro che non lo voglia dire al marito. Sono sfoghi suoi.


Ma la stessa Jupiter come noti è assai riservata sugli uomini che frequenta. Tu, questa riservatezza non l’hai mai avuta difatti sia su amando sia qui, si ha avuto modo di vedere in viso le due persone di cui hai raccontato. Direi che il paragone non regge. Non ne hai un altro da fare?


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Benvenuta...
> Quindi riuscivi a separare entrambi gli aspetti della tua vita di quel momento.


come qualsiasi infedele, due facce della stessa medaglia. 
C'è anche da dire che l'adrenalina che ti entra in circolo aiuta molto a tenere tutto sotto controllo.
Poi come detto ero molto serena con questa persona e nulla ha mai interferito o disturbato la mia vita privata.
E comunque a casa avevo il mio bel da fare non è che stavo fissa a pensare o sognare come un'adolescente, devi tenere gli scomparti ben separati altrimenti sei fregato, e difatti se ne leggono di amanti devastati da storie complicate.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> quando sei incosciente e sicuro di te in quel momento, ti senti forte e dunque non vedi pericoli o divieti, e comunque metti in atto accortezze a protezione. Se leggi nel forum tutti emanano una sicurezza quasi assurda, ma è solo incoscienza e voglia di continuare a essere anche altro, ma il rischio è sempre in agguato per chiunque.
> 
> Io non ero disposta a perdere nulla perchè mi sentivo sicura, e nel contempo volevo quello che stavo facendo.
> Oggi non può esserci alcun pericolo poiché la mia vita infedele è conclusa, la ritengo un'esperienza e non uno stile di vita.


Di quale rischio parli Jupiter?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> quando sei incosciente e sicuro di te in quel momento, ti senti forte e dunque non vedi pericoli o divieti, e comunque metti in atto accortezze a protezione. Se leggi nel forum tutti emanano una sicurezza quasi assurda, ma è solo incoscienza e voglia di continuare a essere anche altro, ma il rischio è sempre in agguato per chiunque.
> 
> Io non ero disposta a perdere nulla perchè mi sentivo sicura, e nel contempo volevo quello che stavo facendo.
> Oggi non può esserci alcun pericolo poiché la mia vita infedele è conclusa, la ritengo un'esperienza e non uno stile di vita.


Hai detto bene...siamo proprio incoscienti in quei momenti, puoi fare di tutto per non fare trapelare niente ma basterebbe un inghippo per ritrovarsi fuori di casa.
A me è successo e mi si ghiaccia ancora il sangue nelle vene...avevo detto di essere con una persona, te considera che questa persona aveva tipo l'1% di probabilità di incontrare mio marito, non si vedevano mai!!! La sera stessa che mi ero incontrata con il mio amante usando questa scusa io e mio marito trovammo questa ragazza in giro...lei non sapeva niente della mia tresca, non so come feci ad uscire viva dalla cosa...


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma la stessa Jupiter come noti è assai riservata sugli uomini che frequenta. Tu, questa riservatezza non l’hai mai avuta difatti sia su amando sia qui, si ha avuto modo di vedere in viso le due persone di cui hai raccontato. Direi che il paragone non regge. Non ne hai un altro da fare?



vorrei precisare che per me possiamo anche parlare di Yoga  o ricette di cucina .. i miei due amanti ormai non fanno più nemmeno storia e tra un po' divento pure monotona e l'argomento mi si esaurisce in fretta


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma la stessa Jupiter come noti è assai riservata sugli uomini che frequenta. Tu, questa riservatezza non l’hai mai avuta difatti sia su amando sia qui, si ha avuto modo di vedere in viso le due persone di cui hai raccontato. Direi che il paragone non regge. Non ne hai un altro da fare?


Vabbè stiamo parlando di Jupiter qua. È il suo 3d. Devi sempre riportare sul solito discorso. Scommetto che a scuola eri quello che formentava i bulli ad agire contro le vittime.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> vorrei precisare che per me possiamo anche parlare di Yoga  o ricette di cucina .. i miei due amanti ormai non fanno più nemmeno storia e tra un po' divento pure monotona e l'argomento mi si esaurisce in fretta


Certo immagino, anche perché qui come vedi si può parlare di tutto, dalle vacanze in camper alle coppette mestruali. Rispondevo solo Etta che ti ha tirata in ballo impropriamente.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> vorrei precisare che per me possiamo anche parlare di Yoga  o ricette di cucina .. i miei due amanti ormai non fanno più nemmeno storia e tra un po' divento pure monotona e l'argomento mi si esaurisce in fretta


No devi capire che lui per dispetto deve continuare a scrivere quell’argomento, di cui sopra, per formentare. Non farci caso.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo immagino, anche perché qui come vedi si può parlare di tutto, dalle vacanze in camper alle coppette mestruali. Rispondevo solo Etta che ti ha tirata in ballo impropriamente.


Ho citato lei perché è il suo 3d. Ma lei come chiunque altro che scrive qua sopra.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè stiamo parlando di Jupiter qua. È il suo 3d. Devi sempre riportare sul solito discorso. Scommetto che a scuola eri quello che formentava i bulli ad agire contro le vittime.


Veramente dando una risposta a me su altro, hai tirato in ballo tu Jupiter, mica io.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No devi capire che lui per dispetto deve continuare a scrivere quell’argomento, di cui sopra, per formentare. Non farci caso.


Formentare che significa? I miei mica sono dispetti, se ne sta parlando serenamente.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> come qualsiasi infedele, due facce della stessa medaglia.
> C'è anche da dire che l'adrenalina che ti entra in circolo aiuta molto a tenere tutto sotto controllo.
> Poi come detto ero molto serena con questa persona e nulla ha mai interferito o disturbato la mia vita privata.
> E comunque a casa avevo il mio bel da fare non è che stavo fissa a pensare o sognare come un'adolescente, devi tenere gli scomparti ben separati altrimenti sei fregato, e difatti se ne leggono di amanti devastati da storie complicate.


Sì, lo so, lo ricordo bene quel periodo. Adrenalina a mille e umore alle stelle, ma massima attenzione a non deragliare.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho citato lei perché è il suo 3d. Ma lei come chiunque altro che scrive qua sopra.


Ma guarda te….


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai detto bene...siamo proprio incoscienti in quei momenti, puoi fare di tutto per non fare trapelare niente ma basterebbe un inghippo per ritrovarsi fuori di casa.
> A me è successo e mi si ghiaccia ancora il sangue nelle vene...avevo detto di essere con una persona, te considera che questa persona aveva tipo l'1% di probabilità di incontrare mio marito, non si vedevano mai!!! La sera stessa che mi ero incontrata con il mio amante usando questa scusa io e mio marito trovammo questa ragazza in giro...lei non sapeva niente della mia tresca, non so come feci ad uscire viva dalla cosa...


Io per poco non venivo sgamata... due volte...


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> vorrei precisare che per me possiamo anche parlare di Yoga  o ricette di cucina .. i miei due amanti ormai non fanno più nemmeno storia e tra un po' divento pure monotona e l'argomento mi si esaurisce in fretta


Non parlarmi di yoga che dopo un asana a gambe stese ho un dolore dietro la coscia...


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai detto bene...siamo proprio incoscienti in quei momenti, puoi fare di tutto per non fare trapelare niente ma basterebbe un inghippo per ritrovarsi fuori di casa.
> A me è successo e mi si ghiaccia ancora il sangue nelle vene...avevo detto di essere con una persona, te considera che questa persona aveva tipo l'1% di probabilità di incontrare mio marito, non si vedevano mai!!! La sera stessa che mi ero incontrata con il mio amante usando questa scusa io e mio marito trovammo questa ragazza in giro...lei non sapeva niente della mia tresca, non so come feci ad uscire viva dalla cosa...


quando si dice che il diavolo fa le pentole e nn i coperchi è esattamente così... basta poco e la bomba scoppia! (paura)
per l'infedele il gioco vale sempre il rischio altrimenti staremmo tutti belli buonini
a dei miei  conoscenti è venuta fuori la tresca dopo tre anni, dico tre anni di storia chiusa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No devi capire che lui per dispetto deve continuare a scrivere quell’argomento, di cui sopra, per formentare. Non farci caso.


FoMentare.
Non foRmentare.
Al massimo Formentera.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non parlarmi di yoga che dopo un asana a gambe stese ho un dolore dietro la coscia...


 il dolore serve a ricordare... quando me lo dice la mia maestra penso "ma li mortacci tua"


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> FoMentare.
> Non foRmentare.
> Al massimo Formentera.


O for maggino…


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> il dolore serve a ricordare... quando me lo dice la mia maestra penso "ma li mortacci tua"


Io faccio lezione online con Sara Bigatti. Meno male che era un tutorial per principianti...


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di quale rischio parli Jupiter?


il rischio di essere scoperti, e considerando che si vuole per lo più rimanere felicemente sposati è un rischio, non trovi?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> il rischio di essere scoperti, e considerando che si vuole per lo più rimanere felicemente sposati è un rischio, non trovi?


no.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io faccio lezione online con Sara Bigatti. Meno male che era un tutorial per principianti...


io online seguo solo le ricette di giallo zafferano per il resto già sono pigra di mio se poi dovessi fare anche Yoga  così rinuncerei ... lo Yoga è uno stato mentale e a volte devo violentarmi per andarci


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> no.


ho letto proprio qualche giorno fa il tuo caso, intendo il rapporto aperto che hai con tua moglie
diciamo che sei un caso che non fa testo
quindi rimango dell'idea che il rischio c'è, che ho rischiato molto, che mi è andata bene e che tanti saluti e baci a tutti!!!


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> io online seguo solo le ricette di giallo zafferano per il resto già sono pigra di mio se poi dovessi fare anche Yoga  così rinuncerei ... lo Yoga è uno stato mentale e a volte devo violentarmi per andarci


Eh lo so. Non è solo un esercizio fisico, anzi preso in questo modo diventa anche stressante. Io faccio anche meditazione...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> ho letto proprio qualche giorno fa il tuo caso, intendo il rapporto aperto che hai con tua moglie
> diciamo che sei un caso che non fa testo
> quindi rimango dell'idea che il rischio c'è, che ho rischiato molto, che mi è andata bene e che tanti saluti e baci a tutti!!!


Leggendoti mi sembra di avere dei dejavu.
Mi ricordi tanto una persona. 
Avete espressioni identiche.
Sara un caso.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Leggendoti mi sembra di avere dei dejavu.
> Mi ricordi tanto una persona.
> Avete espressioni identiche.
> Sara un caso.


interessante, e ti chi ricordo?


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Non è solo un esercizio fisico, anzi preso in questo modo diventa anche stressante. Io faccio anche meditazione...


io ho un amica erborista molto brava e preparata con lei si fanno cose eccezionali, ti porta in un mondo parallelo dove ti riscopri


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io per poco non venivo sgamata... due volte...


Presente gatto Silvestro quando raschia le unghie sul vetro??? Ecco...ero io quella sera


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> quando si dice che il diavolo fa le pentole e nn i coperchi è esattamente così... basta poco e la bomba scoppia! (paura)
> per l'infedele il gioco vale sempre il rischio altrimenti staremmo tutti belli buonini
> a dei miei  conoscenti è venuta fuori la tresca dopo tre anni, dico tre anni di storia chiusa.


Non me lo dire...mi metti ansia...


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Veramente dando una risposta a me su altro, hai tirato in ballo tu Jupiter, mica io.


È comunque il suo 3d.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Presente gatto Silvestro quando raschia le unghie sul vetro??? Ecco...ero io quella sera


quando dico che tradire è troppa fatica ho ragione


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Formentare che significa? I miei mica sono dispetti, se ne sta parlando serenamente.


Certo certo. Ripeti sempre le stesse identiche frasi.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> interessante, e ti chi ricordo?


Una persona che frequentavo tanti anni fa.
Magari ora è pure morta.
Ma avete espressioni identiche.
Pero essendo in quasi 9 miliardi di anime, può succedere.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io per poco non venivo sgamata... due volte...


In che modo?



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> FoMentare.
> Non foRmentare.
> Al massimo Formentera.


Non mi ero nemmeno accorta fai te.



Jupiter ha detto:


> il rischio di essere scoperti, e considerando che si vuole per lo più rimanere felicemente sposati è un rischio, non trovi?


Se uno rischia e’ perché ne vale la pena.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È comunque il suo 3d.


E quindi? 
A parte questo su cui stai dirottando l’attenzione non mi hai ancora risposto.
Si parlava di riservatezza, ricordi? L’essere certi e bla bla bla.
Hai tutelato il tuo amante raccontandogli dove hai depositato informazioni sue personali? Farlo sarebbe un modo per dimostrargli che tieni a lui.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> FoMentare.
> Non foRmentare.
> Al massimo Formentera.


fermentare


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fermentare


Te subito all’alcol pensi….


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> io ho un amica erborista molto brava e preparata con lei si fanno cose eccezionali, ti porta in un mondo parallelo dove ti riscopri


Mondi paralleli con le erbe?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi?
> A parte questo su cui stai dirottando l’attenzione non mi hai ancora risposto.
> Si parlava di riservatezza, ricordi? L’essere certi e bla bla bla.
> Hai tutelato il tuo amante raccontandogli dove hai depositato informazioni sue personali? Farlo sarebbe un modo per dimostrargli che tieni a lui.


Ma ognuno potrà fare come meglio crede nel proprio rapporto? O ci sono delle regole?


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te subito all’alcol pensi….


in realtà io preferisco i distillati, anche se poi non ho il fisico e non li reggo


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Presente gatto Silvestro quando raschia le unghie sul vetro??? Ecco...ero io quella sera


Immagino... io a un certo punto ho creduto che mi sarei ritrovata il mio ex fidanzato da un momento all'altro...


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È comunque il suo 3d.


Tu invece non ti inserisci MAI con i fatti tuoi nei thread degli altri. No, vero?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno potrà fare come meglio crede nel proprio rapporto? O ci sono delle regole?


No, difatti chiedevo. Non imponevo. Sei andata fuori tema.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in realtà io preferisco i distillati, anche se poi non ho il fisico e non li reggo


Per questo parlavo di alcool….


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In che modo?


Una volta avevo detto che ero uscita con una amica, che conosceva anche il mio ex fidanzato. Ci siamo sentiti un attimo al telefono e lui mi fa "salutami ******", io non avevo sentito (veramente) e gli ho chiesto cosa avesse detto. Giustamente, lui dice "Ah allora non sei con lei? Passamela..."


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno potrà fare come meglio crede nel proprio rapporto? O ci sono delle regole?


Ci sono delle regole di riservatezza che valgono per tutti i rapporti extra.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, difatti chiedevo. Non imponevo. Sei andata fuori tema.


Ok.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in realtà io preferisco i distillati, anche se poi non ho il fisico e non li reggo


Anche a me piacciono, o meglio piacerebbero. Se posso assaggio, ma se li bevo comincia subito a girarmi la testa. Tranne quelli che già conosco.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Una volta avevo detto che ero uscita con una amica, che conosceva anche il mio ex fidanzato. Ci siamo sentiti un attimo al telefono e lui mi fa "salutami ******", io non avevo sentito (veramente) e gli ho chiesto cosa avesse detto. Giustamente, lui dice "Ah allora non sei con lei? Passamela..."


E poi come ti eri salvata?


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per questo parlavo di alcool….


pensavo parlassi del vino


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ci sono delle regole di riservatezza che valgono per tutti i rapporti extra.


Certo che sì. Però ormai è andata basta rivangare. Ognuno si gestisce la propria relazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo che sì. Però ormai è andata basta rivangare. Ognuno si gestisce la propria relazione.


Perché basta?


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E poi come ti eri salvata?


Là per là ho fatto finta che il telefono si sentisse male, ma tanto stavo per tornare a casa, l'ho richiamato ed è finita lì. Ma non gli ho più detto che ero con amiche, mi inventavo qualche commissione. 
Il problema era se all'amante veniva in mente di uscire di sera, perché lì avevo scarsa o zero copertura, e infatti la seconda volta ho rischiato di sera.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo che sì. Però ormai è andata basta rivangare. Ognuno si gestisce la propria relazione.


Quando si tratta di te, minimizzi che è una bellezza.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E' quello che penso anche io...mi dispiacerebbe un sacco perdere del tutto la persona con cui ho avuto la storia extra...anche nel mio caso non è stato solo qualche ora passata a fare sesso, ci siamo sempre supportati e mi fido di lui, quindi spero di poterlo sempre avere nella mia vita.


Anche per me sarebbe una delusione perdere le persone che ho avuto vicino. 
capita. Questo in parte però mi fa perdere parte dei ricordi positivi


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché basta?


Perché continuare?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Là per là ho fatto finta che il telefono si sentisse male, ma tanto stavo per tornare a casa, l'ho richiamato ed è finita lì. Ma non gli ho più detto che ero con amiche, mi inventavo qualche commissione.
> Il problema era se all'amante veniva in mente di uscire di sera, perché lì avevo scarsa o zero copertura, e infatti la seconda volta ho rischiato di sera.


Infatti è un gran lavoraccio tradire se non si hanno coperture solide.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché continuare?


Per ribadire alle nuove generazioni quello che può accadere. E’ un dovere civico dal quale io per primo non mi sottraggo. Fallo anche tu!


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Quando si tratta di te, minimizzi che è una bellezza.


Non è che minimizzo e’ che non serve a nulla continuare a dirmelo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti è un gran lavoraccio tradire se non si hanno coperture solide.


Diciamo che se ci si deve stressare per dire che ci serve a stare bene, anche lasciamo stare. 
Quella sera poi era proprio nata male. Stava per finire peggio.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per ribadire alle nuove generazioni quello che può accadere. E’ un dovere civico dal quale io per primo non mi sottraggo. Fallo anche tu!


Dubito che agli altri frega qualcosa. Hanno già altri problemi.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Diciamo che se ci si deve stressare per dire che ci serve a stare bene, anche lasciamo stare.
> Quella sera poi era proprio nata male. Stava per finire peggio.


Eh ma non dev’essere semplice. Per quello che molti se lo trovano sul lavoro mi sa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando dico che tradire è troppa fatica ho ragione


Infatti io ho smesso


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti io ho smesso


Io sono pigra, manco mai iniziato


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Immagino... io a un certo punto ho creduto che mi sarei ritrovata il mio ex fidanzato da un momento all'altro...


Io ce l'avevo accanto il marito...ti puoi immaginare!!!!



Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche per me sarebbe una delusione perdere le persone che ho avuto vicino.
> capita. Questo in parte però mi fa perdere parte dei ricordi positivi


Da questo però vediamo quanto valeva la relazione....



omicron ha detto:


> Io sono pigra, manco mai iniziato


E io sono stata curiosa


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dubito che agli altri frega qualcosa. Hanno già altri problemi.


Fa gnente, i doveri civici come ad esempio donare il sangue, non tengono conto se al ricevente interessa o meno. E qui uguale. Quindi quello di cui dubiti tu io me ne fo nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Da questo però vediamo quanto valeva la relazione....


Esatto..un po’ il crollo di un’idea


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh ma non dev’essere semplice. Per quello che molti se lo trovano sul lavoro mi sa.


Vabbè, non ti obbliga nessuno ad avere un amante, o sul lavoro, o altrove. Ma se ce l'hai, te ne prendi la responsabilità.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fa gnente, i doveri civici come ad esempio donare il sangue, non tengono conto se al ricevente interessa o meno. E qui uguale. Quindi quello di cui dubiti tu io me ne fo nulla.


Per dovere civico non si dovrebbe nemmeno tradire.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono pigra, manco mai iniziato


E che ci fai qui?


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ce l'avevo accanto il marito...ti puoi immaginare!!!


Bisognava deviare il discorso su qualsiasi cosa. 
Ma non tutti hanno la freddezza di dissimulare, io per prima.


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> quando sei incosciente e sicuro di te in quel momento, ti senti forte e dunque non vedi pericoli o divieti, e comunque metti in atto accortezze a protezione. Se leggi nel forum tutti emanano una sicurezza quasi assurda, ma è solo incoscienza e voglia di continuare a essere anche altro, ma il rischio è sempre in agguato per chiunque.
> 
> Io non ero disposta a perdere nulla perchè mi sentivo sicura, e nel contempo volevo quello che stavo facendo.
> Oggi non può esserci alcun pericolo poiché la mia vita infedele è conclusa, la ritengo un'esperienza e non uno stile di vita.


E come hai fatto a non sentirti "falsa" nei confronti di tuo marito?
Non ti è mai venuto nessun scrupolo, nessun rimorso? Come facevi a rincasare la sera e guardarlo negli occhi senza pensare a ciò che avevi fatto?
Ho capito l'eccitazione, l'adrenalina, ma dopo?
Puoi rispondere o meno, non voglio passare per il Savonarola che non sono.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per dovere civico non si dovrebbe nemmeno tradire.


Lo hai spiegato al tuo amante?


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E come hai fatto a non sentirti "falsa" nei confronti di tuo marito?
> Non ti è mai venuto nessun scrupolo, nessun rimorso? Come facevi a rincasare la sera e guardarlo negli occhi senza pensare a ciò che avevi fatto?
> Ho capito l'eccitazione, l'adrenalina, ma dopo?
> Puoi rispondere o meno, non voglio passare per il Savonarola che non sono.


Come fanno tutti.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo hai spiegato al tuo amante?


No.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No.


Eh ma Etta…su un po’ di coerenza…


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Bisognava deviare il discorso su qualsiasi cosa.
> Ma non tutti hanno la freddezza di dissimulare, io per prima.


 Non so come feci a restare così fredda...portai il discorso su altro e nessuno dei due si accorse di niente...


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh ma Etta…su un po’ di coerenza…


Non sono mica io che sto tradendo.


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so come feci a restare così fredda...portai il discorso su altro e nessuno dei due si accorse di niente...


Ti è andata anche di culo mi sa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so come feci a restare così fredda...portai il discorso su altro e nessuno dei due si accorse di niente...


Ma poi non l'hai più "utilizzata"?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sono mica io che sto tradendo.


Certo, ma se tu ritieni che tradire sia sbagliato, dovresti farlo presente anche all‘uomo con cui contribuisci ad alimentare il suo tradimento. E invece proprio di questi tuoi pensieri e azioni (vedi argomento di cui sopra riguardo alle sue informazioni) non gliene parli.
Ma che tipo di rapporto avete se parlate così spesso tranne che di queste tue cose?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ti è andata anche di culo mi sa.


Molto di culo


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> avevo detto di essere con una persona, te considera che questa persona aveva tipo l'1% di probabilità di incontrare mio marito, non si vedevano mai!!!


ecco perchè non uso persone inconsapevoli per coprirmi.
Dire di essere con qualcuno e quel qualcuno non è informato lo trovo molto rischioso.
Può passare anche del tempo ma per puro caso, quando tutti insieme, può uscire qualche riferimento a quel giorno e sono fottuto.
La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi non l'hai più "utilizzata"?


No, cambiata tattica, ma da quella volta non sono stata molto tranquilla


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ecco perchè non uso persone inconsapevoli per coprirmi.
> Dire di essere con qualcuno e quel qualcuno non è informato lo trovo molto rischioso.
> Può passare anche del tempo ma per puro caso, quando tutti insieme, può uscire qualche riferimento a quel giorno e sono fottuto.
> La fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo.


Eeeeee....di questa storia all'epoca non sapeva niente nessuno, solo in un secondo momento mi sono confidata con una mia amica, quindi non avevo nessuno che potesse aiutarmi...poi te l'ho detto...primo tradimento ( e per me ultimo)...qualche cavolata concedimela


----------



## Tachipirina (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mondi paralleli con le erbe?


Pensavo ci fosse solo un tipo di erba per il mondo parallelo


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, ma se tu ritieni che tradire sia sbagliato, dovresti farlo presente anche all‘uomo con cui contribuisci ad alimentare il suo tradimento. E invece proprio di questi tuoi pensieri e azioni (vedi argomento di cui sopra riguardo alle sue informazioni) non gliene parli.
> Ma che tipo di rapporto avete se parlate così spesso tranne che di queste tue cose?


Parliamo di ciò che vogliamo.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E che ci fai qui?


Io cornuta  e “amante” anche se non nel senso stretto del termine


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io cornuta  e “amante” anche se non nel senso stretto del termine


Di la verità....
Ci hai letto e ci hai trovato troppo simpatico


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io cornuta  e “amante” anche se non nel senso stretto del termine


Amante nel senso lato lo devo ancora trovare...  
Cornuta purtroppo l'ho provato...


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo immagino, anche perché qui come vedi si può parlare di tutto, dalle vacanze in camper alle coppette mestruali. Rispondevo solo Etta che ti ha tirata in ballo impropriamente.


e difatti volevo rispondere a lei là dove hai risposto anche tu, però non ci sono riuscita.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una persona che frequentavo tanti anni fa.
> Magari ora è pure morta.
> Ma avete espressioni identiche.
> Pero essendo in quasi 9 miliardi di anime, può succedere.


spero davvero di non ricordarti una defunta, a me capita con i profumi di avere ricordi che mi riportano ad altro


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Eeeeee....di questa storia all'epoca non sapeva niente nessuno, solo in un secondo momento mi sono confidata con una mia amica, quindi non avevo nessuno che potesse aiutarmi...poi te l'ho detto...primo tradimento ( e per me ultimo)...qualche cavolata concedimela


non ti sto bacchettando.
poi, uno scaramantico come me, figurati se si permetterebbe di ritenersi più furbo di altri 

riflettevo solo sull'azzardo ad usare una scusa del genere.

Sicuramente il primo tradimento porta sempre con se gli errori dell' inesperienza e spesso del coinvolgimento sentimentale perchè la prima volta, in genere, non è mai solo sesso.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> spero davvero di non ricordarti una defunta, a me capita con i profumi di avere ricordi che mi riportano ad altro


Anche a me.
In particolare quando sento un profumo al tea verde, vado altrove coi pensieri.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E come hai fatto a non sentirti "falsa" nei confronti di tuo marito?
> Non ti è mai venuto nessun scrupolo, nessun rimorso? Come facevi a rincasare la sera e guardarlo negli occhi senza pensare a ciò che avevi fatto?
> Ho capito l'eccitazione, l'adrenalina, ma dopo?
> Puoi rispondere o meno, non voglio passare per il Savonarola che non sono.


Sinceramente non stavo nemmeno a pensarci troppo, e visto il rischio calcolato il resto era marginale. Ora con il senno di poi mi rendo conto dell'assurdo e del rischio.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Di la verità....
> Ci hai letto e ci hai trovato troppo simpatico


Ah beh ovviamente 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Amante nel senso lato lo devo ancora trovare...
> Cornuta purtroppo l'ho provato...


Tempo al tempo, tempo al tempo


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> In particolare quando sento un profumo al tea verde, vado altrove coi pensieri.


a me il profumo della frittata con le cipolle


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Io ho sempre il naso tappato dall’allergia


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> e difatti volevo rispondere a lei là dove hai risposto anche tu, però non ci sono riuscita.


????


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> a me il profumo della frittata con le cipolle


Che romantica...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> a me il profumo della frittata con le cipolle


Certo immagino.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che romantica...


beh se tu avessi mangiato quella che faceva mio nonno... altro che romantica, con i lacrimoni proprio


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> beh se tu avessi mangiato quella che faceva mio nonno... altro che romantica, con i lacrimoni proprio


Comunque la cipolla mi piace...


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non ti sto bacchettando.
> poi, uno scaramantico come me, figurati se si permetterebbe di ritenersi più furbo di altri
> 
> riflettevo solo sull'azzardo ad usare una scusa del genere.
> ...


Mai stato solo sesso


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mai stato solo sesso


Ma per noi donne è più difficile che sia solo sesso in genere. Ci mettiamo quasi sempre la testa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma per noi donne è più difficile che sia solo sesso in genere. Ci mettiamo quasi sempre la testa.


Non è detto.


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma per noi donne è più difficile che sia solo sesso in genere. *Ci mettiamo quasi sempre la testa*.


Ad avercela


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci mettiamo quasi sempre la testa.


si...bisognerebbe capire dove però....

ma ancora con queste distinzioni?
che l'uomo scopa per sesso e la donna no ?

le motivazioni al tradimento sono presenti entrambe ed in entrambi i generi


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si...bisognerebbe capire dove però....
> ma ancora con queste distinzioni?
> che l'uomo scopa per sesso e la donna no ?
> le motivazioni al tradimento sono presenti entrambe ed in entrambi igeneri


lasciamoglielo credere….le serve per collocare tutto nei suoi schemi mentali.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma per noi donne è più difficile che sia solo sesso in genere. Ci mettiamo quasi sempre la testa.


Guarda Etta non è tanto automatica la cosa...


----------



## spleen (27 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> .


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ad avercela


La perdiamo direttamente. 



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è detto.


Infatti ho scritto “quasi sempre”.



Ulisse ha detto:


> si...bisognerebbe capire dove però....
> 
> ma ancora con queste distinzioni?
> che l'uomo scopa per sesso e la donna no ?
> ...


Ma infatti non ho detto che non ci siano donne che vogliano solo sesso. Come non ho nemmeno scritto che gli uomini tradiscono solo per sesso.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda Etta non è tanto automatica la cosa...


Io, ad esempio, quando avevo tradito, anni anni fa, avevo sempre poi lasciato il “vecchio” per il nuovo.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non ho detto che non ci siano donne che vogliano solo sesso. Come non ho nemmeno scritto che gli uomini tradiscono solo per sesso.


una banderuola al vento cambia direzione meno volte di te


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una banderuola al vento cambia direzione meno volte di te


Basta analizzare la frase. Il “quasi sempre” cosa significa? Non significa sempre.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Basta analizzare la frase. Il “quasi sempre” cosa significa? Non significa sempre.


significa spostarsi da una distribuzione casuale delle motivazioni e sentenziare (non so poi su quali basi a parte le proprie convinzioni) un netta prevalenza di motivazioni non legate al puro sesso per il genere femminile.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Maggio 2022)

Glielo racconteranno al parchetto pure questo.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Maggio 2022)

peccato averlo lontano.
Questo parchetto è una bella fonte di infomazioni


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto “quasi sempre”.


Ma neanche.


----------



## Mir (27 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una banderuola al vento cambia direzione meno volte di te


Etta, dimmi che ti pagano per farti massacrare in questo modo......


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Etta, dimmi che ti pagano per farti massacrare in questo modo......


Ma no. Se i massacri arrivano dal basso non toccano.


----------



## Mir (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma no. Se i massacri arrivano dal basso non toccano.


 Comunque sia sei una gran incassatrice....


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Comunque sia sei una gran incassatrice....


Grazie. Più che altro mi rimbalzano.


----------



## Koala (28 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una banderuola al vento cambia direzione meno volte di te


Vabbè dire “quasi tutti” è per non essere smentita ne dagli uni ne dagli altri… sta al centro, senza prendere necessariamente una decisione, un limbo


----------



## Etta (28 Maggio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Vabbè dire “quasi tutti” è per non essere smentita ne dagli uni ne dagli altri… sta al centro, senza prendere necessariamente una decisione, un limbo


Diciamo una buona parte. Che però, appunto, non vuol dire tutti.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Diciamo una buona parte. Che però, appunto, non vuol dire tutti.


@Etta , 
le tue sono solo assunzioni personali. 
Ed errate perchè basate su delle tare mentali che assegnano all'uomo il ruolo di rabdomante che con l'uccello al posto della forcella cerca il buco peloso e non l'acqua ed alla donna il ruolo di custode unico del romanticismo.

quasi tutte, buona parte
sono tutte indicazioni su come estremizzi i due ruoli.

Per me dire ho quasi finito tutti i soldi dello stipendio non significa che ne ho speso solo metà.
quasi tutte le mie colleghe sono zoccole significa poche non lo sono.


----------



## omicron (28 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> @Etta ,
> .
> quasi tutte le mie colleghe sono zoccole significa poche non lo sono.


Il mio prof di ginnastica sosteneva che se vuoi trovare una zoccola tra 1000 donne… bastava scegliere a caso  quella di italiano si incazzava sempre a morte


----------



## Ulisse (28 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quella di italiano si incazzava sempre a morte


Forse siincazzava perché 1000 era troppo grande come numero e la probabilità di essere scelta lei era bassa


----------



## omicron (28 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Forse siincazzava perché 1000 era troppo grande come numero e la probabilità di essere scelta lei era bassa


Secondo me invece era lei che lo aveva rimbalzato e lui la provocava


----------



## Etta (28 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> assegnano all'uomo il ruolo di rabdomante che con l'uccello al posto della forcella cerca il buco peloso


Beh beh ne ho incontrati tantissimi così.


----------



## Etta (28 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il mio prof di ginnastica sosteneva che se vuoi trovare una zoccola tra 1000 donne… bastava scegliere a caso  quella di italiano si incazzava sempre a morte


I prof.di ginnastica ne sanno sempre una più del diavolo.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh beh ne ho incontrati tantissimi così.


Quindi sarebbe più giusto dire che ti poni in modo da attirare QUEL tipo di uomini.

Io attirò solo principesse ma nn ho mai affermato che tutte le donne sono principesse


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> era, anzi immagino lo sia ancora, una persona volubile. Non era palestrato, era mediamente atletico, ma il suo fascino non era nel corpo ma nella sua personalità: estroverso, simpatico, sempre pronto a corteggiarti ma con un carattere nascosto troppo complicato per i miei gusti. I primi mesi è andato tutto benissimo, come da copione per la stragrande maggioranza degli amanti, poi sono saltate fuori delle altre donne.
> Io di mio non credo alla fedeltà come valore, ma credo nel rispetto e sapendo bene che ogni gioco ha le sue regole, per me vanno rispettate. Quindi scoperta una, due, tre e dopo essermi sorbita scuse e piagnistei ho smesso di cercarlo, poi il Covid ha fatto il resto e i rapporti si sono raffreddati e chiusi del tutto. Una bravissima persona, un professionista molto intelligente, però il suo comportamento mi condizionava e mi faceva stare male.


 tradisci, ma pretendi fedeltà da un amante?



Jupiter ha detto:


> Ciao Lostris e grazie!
> 
> *non ho mai avuto ragioni meritevoli di assoluzione, direi solo una parola "noia"* che di sicuro era solo mia...da li poi è partito il vortice di emozioni che mi facevano alzare l'asticella





Jupiter ha detto:


> non voglio ergermi a psicologa ma di sicuro *qualche problema di fondo* lo aveva.


Invece tu no...



Jupiter ha detto:


> quando sei incosciente e sicuro di te in quel momento, ti senti forte e dunque non vedi pericoli o divieti, e comunque metti in atto accortezze a protezione. Se leggi nel forum tutti emanano una sicurezza quasi assurda, ma è solo incoscienza e voglia di continuare a essere anche altro, ma il rischio è sempre in agguato per chiunque.
> 
> Io non ero disposta a perdere nulla perchè mi sentivo sicura, e nel contempo volevo quello che stavo facendo.
> Oggi non può esserci alcun pericolo poiché la mia vita infedele è conclusa, la ritengo un'esperienza e non uno stile di vita.


Non ti annoi più?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> tradisci, ma pretendi fedeltà da un amante?
> Invece tu no...
> Non ti annoi più?


bruni…ha scritto che non crede nella fedeltà, ma nei valori.
intende che non crede nella propria fedeltà ma solo in quella altrui….


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

Non crede nella fedeltà ma nel rispetto.
Stona un po'...


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> bruni…ha scritto che non crede nella fedeltà, ma nei valori.
> intende che non crede nella propria fedeltà ma solo in quella altrui….


a beh , poi bisogna vedere come si applica


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> tradisci, ma pretendi fedeltà da un amante?


Dove l'ho scritto mi fai vedere per favore?
ho detto che è una scelta, e mai sostenuto di pretenderla

esatto ora non mi annoio più perchè grazie al cielo la vita non è sempre uguale e si cambia idea, pensieri, motivazioni e chissà quanto ancora.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Non crede nella fedeltà ma nel rispetto.
> Stona un po'...


Ma perchè stravolgente quello che una persona scrive?... boh



Pincopallino ha detto:


> bruni…ha scritto che non crede nella fedeltà, ma nei valori.
> intende che non crede nella propria fedeltà ma solo in quella altrui….


Non ho scritto manco questo.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Dove l'ho scritto mi fai vedere per favore?
> ho detto che è una scelta, e mai sostenuto di pretenderla
> 
> esatto ora non mi annoio più perchè grazie al cielo la vita non è sempre uguale e si cambia idea, pensieri, motivazioni e chissà quanto ancora.
> ...


Ah si giusto hai scritto che non credi nella fedeltà come valore ma credi nel rispetto. sai, da infedele convinto fatico a non scambiare questa frase con la definizione di sano paraculismo. Del tipo: io ti faccio le corna ma poiché ti rispetto cerco di non fartelo sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Dove l'ho scritto mi fai vedere per favore?
> ho detto che è una scelta, e mai sostenuto di pretenderla
> 
> esatto ora non mi annoio più perchè grazie al cielo la vita non è sempre uguale e si cambia idea, pensieri, motivazioni e chissà quanto ancora.
> ...


Forse hai scritto in modo superficiale e hai portato a una comprensione superficiale.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah si giusto hai scritto che non credi nella fedeltà come valore ma credi nel rispetto. sai, da infedele convinto fatico a non scambiare questa frase con la definizione di sano paraculismo. Del tipo: io ti faccio le corna ma poiché ti rispetto cerco di non fartelo sapere.


Puoi scambiarla per ciò che ti piace di più, ma la mia di sostanza non cambia


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai scritto in modo superficiale e hai portato a una comprensione superficiale.


O più semplicemente vuoi attribuirmi qualcosa di non scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> O più semplicemente vuoi attribuirmi qualcosa di non scritto.


Hanno capito “male“ anche altri.
Spiegati meglio. Ulteriori post su come ti si abbia frainteso sono un po’ superflui.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

Non mi stravolge quello che scrivi, non trovo il senso, che è ben diverso. 
Per te la fedeltà non ha valore, ma porti rispetto. 
A chi?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Puoi scambiarla per ciò che ti piace di più, ma la mia di sostanza non cambia


Si …una sostanza di comodo…


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non mi stravolge quello che scrivi, non trovo il senso, che è ben diverso.
> Per te la fedeltà non ha valore, ma porti rispetto.
> A chi?


Posso chiederti come avrebbe dovuto portarti rispetto? Chiedendoti se poteva provarci con altre?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come avrebbe dovuto portarti rispetto? Chiedendoti se poteva provarci con altre?


O se rispetti il tuo partner non gli fai corna? Può andare come soluscion?


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno capito “male“ anche altri.
> Spiegati meglio. Ulteriori post su come ti si abbia frainteso sono un po’ superflui.


Anche il tuo è superfluo se prendi una sola risposta di tutta la storia scritta per attribuirmi cose non scritte.
Come già detto non credo nella fedeltà come valore ma come scelta si. Può non piacerti la mia posizione, ma è appunto la mia, e non ho mai preteso da nessuno la fedeltà, e là dove suonava come presa per il fondelli ho detto ciaone. L'amante, quell'amante, quella persona non l'ha ordinato il medico, ma è una libera scelta la frequentazione, di conseguenza se ci sto lo faccio con piacere, serenità e gioia e come scritto con rispetto. Se poi perchè infedele mi devo sorbire i peggio stronzi no grazie.  Spero di aver chiarito, in caso contrario sono a disposizione.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come avrebbe dovuto portarti rispetto? Chiedendoti se poteva provarci con altre?


Beh sicuro non mi può venire a dire che la fedeltà non è un valore per te importante, e rigo seguente credi nel rispetto. Fedeltà-rispetto, di solito non si tengono per mano? 
O forse, questo rispetto è legato esclusivamente al rapporto che aveva con il suo amante.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come avrebbe dovuto portarti rispetto? Chiedendoti se poteva provarci con altre?


Non doveva chiederlo, bensì dirlo, sicuramente era un modo. 
A te farebbe piacere venire a conoscenza di più amanti oltre te? Come detto essere infedeli non significa tapparsi il naso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Anche il tuo è superfluo se prendi una sola risposta di tutta la storia scritta per attribuirmi cose non scritte.
> Come già detto non credo nella fedeltà come valore ma come scelta si. Può non piacerti la mia posizione, ma è appunto la mia, e non ho mai preteso da nessuno la fedeltà, e là dove suonava come presa per il fondelli ho detto ciaone. L'amante, quell'amante, quella persona non l'ha ordinato il medico, ma è una libera scelta la frequentazione, di conseguenza se ci sto lo faccio con piacere, serenità e gioia e come scritto con rispetto. Se poi perchè infedele mi devo sorbire i peggio stronzi no grazie.  Spero di aver chiarito, in caso contrario sono a disposizione.


Ahaaaa intendevi rispetto nel rapporto con l’amante (e ci mancherebbe!) avevo capito rispetto nei confronti del marito tradito.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Beh sicuro non mi può venire a dire che la fedeltà non è un valore per te importante, e rigo seguente credi nel rispetto. Fedeltà-rispetto, di solito non si tengono per mano?
> O forse, questo rispetto è legato esclusivamente al rapporto che aveva con il suo amante.



Permettimi Venice, fedeltà e rispetto sono cose assai differenti.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Non doveva chiederlo, bensì dirlo, sicuramente era un modo.
> A te farebbe piacere venire a conoscenza di più amanti oltre te? Come detto essere infedeli non significa tapparsi il naso.


Tu hai detto a tuo marito che lo hai tradito? 
Per rispetto, ovviamente


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ahaaaa intendevi rispetto nel rapporto con l’amante (e ci mancherebbe!) avevo capito rispetto nei confronti del marito tradito.





Venice30 ha detto:


> Tu hai detto a tuo marito che lo hai tradito?
> Per rispetto, ovviamente


Non sono mica scema punto uno, punto due sono rapporti totalmente differenti.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Non doveva chiederlo, bensì dirlo, sicuramente era un modo.
> A te farebbe piacere venire a conoscenza di più amanti oltre te? Come detto essere infedeli non significa tapparsi il naso.


ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato, tanti anni fa, aveva molte amanti oltre me, lo sapevo dall'inizio, ma anche se lo avessi scoperto dopo, non mi sarei particolarmente stupita né scandalizzata


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Tu hai detto a tuo marito che lo hai tradito?
> Per rispetto, ovviamente


Sai che non capisco la questione, si parla di amanti cosa centra mio marito? Mi vuoi portare a dire cosa? che non avendo rispetto di mio marito allora se uno fa lo stronzo con me lo devo tollerare, capire e magari dare anche una bella pacca sulla spalla?


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato, tanti anni fa, aveva molte amanti oltre me, lo sapevo dall'inizio, ma anche se lo avessi scoperto dopo, non mi sarei particolarmente stupita né scandalizzata


Ma difatti la cosa non mi ha scandalizzato, però sceglie se essere una fra tante o essere nessuna penso possa fare la differenza.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Ma difatti la cosa non mi ha scandalizzato, però sceglie se essere una fra tante o essere nessuna penso possa fare la differenza.


sinceramente non mi sono mai posta il problema, quando stava con me, stava con me, delle altre non ero interessata


----------



## Venice30 (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco la questione, si parla di amanti cosa centra mio marito? Mi vuoi portare a dire cosa? che non avendo rispetto di mio marito allora se uno fa lo stronzo con me lo devo tollerare, capire e magari dare anche una bella pacca sulla spalla?


Puoi farci quello che vuoi. 
Tanto la mancanza di rispetto verso tuo marito resta uguale, sia che l'amante ti tratti male sia che ti tratti da principessa.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato, tanti anni fa, aveva molte amanti oltre me, lo sapevo dall'inizio, ma anche se lo avessi scoperto dopo, non mi sarei particolarmente stupita né scandalizzata


Ma infatti mai stupirsi di nessuno.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente non mi sono mai posta il problema, quando stava con me, stava con me, delle altre non ero interessata


a me invece dava fastidio perchè cambiava nei modi e a maggior ragione non aveva senso. Come detto ognuno vive i rapporti a proprio modo secondo la propria sensibilità e bisogni, il punto è che se non coincidono è giusto fare qualcosa.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> a me invece dava fastidio perchè cambiava nei modi e a maggior ragione non aveva senso. Come detto ognuno vive i rapporti a proprio modo secondo la propria sensibilità e bisogni, il punto è che se non coincidono è giusto fare qualcosa.


se non coincidono saluti e grazie, non si deve coincidere per forza, tra l'altro per te era un amante, ancora più semplice da allontanare, direi


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Puoi farci quello che vuoi.
> Tanto la mancanza di rispetto verso tuo marito resta uguale, sia che l'amante ti tratti male sia che ti tratti da principessa.


Ma l'argomento del mio post è la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di mio marito? Ho chiesto a voi aiuto in merito? Non mi pare.  
Capisco sempre meno queste divagazioni moraliste come se un utente nuovo è un ebete bisognoso di aiuto famigliare o peggio necessita dell'esorcista per capire che l'infedeltà non è qualcosa di cui andare fieri.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Puoi farci quello che vuoi.
> Tanto la mancanza di rispetto verso tuo marito resta uguale, sia che l'amante ti tratti male sia che ti tratti da principessa.


Venice, ti ostini a non capire.
Per alcuni infedeli, non tutti, il rispetto è un abito da cucirsi su misura, ove ogni 5minuti, lo si mette o si toglie a seconda della comodità.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se non coincidono saluti e grazie, non si deve coincidere per forza, tra l'altro per te era un amante, ancora più semplice da allontanare, direi


Assolutamente si, per te quindi non era amante?


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, per te quindi non era amante?


no no per me no, io all'epoca ero single


----------



## Lostris (30 Maggio 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Ma l'argomento del mio post è la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di mio marito? Ho chiesto a voi aiuto in merito? Non mi pare.
> Capisco sempre meno queste divagazioni moraliste come se un utente nuovo è un ebete bisognoso di aiuto famigliare o peggio necessita dell'esorcista per capire che l'infedeltà non è qualcosa di cui andare fieri.


Ma non è questione di moralismi.
Però è per capire, e a volte si possono sottolineare anche contraddizioni se si vedono. 

Non è che uno non può fare domande o sottolineare altri aspetti rispetto a quelli portati, anche se non vuoi.

Poi tu, come hai fatto, puoi non rispondere.


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> bruni…ha scritto che non crede nella fedeltà, ma nei valori.
> intende che non crede nella propria fedeltà ma solo in quella altrui….


Riassumendo banalmente”ai traditori non piace essere cornuti”


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Riassumendo banalmente”ai traditori non piace essere cornuti”


Ad alcuni si…


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di moralismi.
> Però è per capire, e a volte si possono sottolineare anche contraddizioni se si vedono.
> 
> Non è che uno non può fare domande o sottolineare altri aspetti rispetto a quelli portati, anche se non vuoi.
> ...


Chiedere un chiarimento lo trovo utile e rispondere lo trovo gentile. Dare giudizi già lo trovo meno utile, però trovandosi in un forum ci sta, e come dici tu si fa prima a non rispondere.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Riassumendo banalmente”ai traditori non piace essere cornuti”


probabile si come probabile no


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Riassumendo banalmente”ai traditori non piace essere cornuti”


Credo che a nessuno piaccia.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Credo che a nessuno piaccia.


Come no? ci sono quelli che si eccitano a guardare il partner con altri
più che il sesso sono le bugie che danno fastidio


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Come no? ci sono quelli che si eccitano a guardare il partner con altri


Intendo a persone senza questa perversione.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come avrebbe dovuto portarti rispetto? Chiedendoti se poteva provarci con altre?


Semplicemente dicendole che non era un rapporto in esclusiva


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho frequentato per due anni un uomo sposato, tanti anni fa, aveva molte amanti oltre me, lo sapevo dall'inizio, ma anche se lo avessi scoperto dopo, non mi sarei particolarmente stupita né scandalizzata


Dipende come te lo vende


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Semplicemente dicendole che non era un rapporto in esclusiva


ma perchè lui le aveva giurato che sarebbe stata l'unica?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende come te lo vende


ma lui non mi ha mai venduto nulla, è sempre stato molto onesto con me


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente non mi sono mai posta il problema, quando stava con me, stava con me, delle altre non ero interessata


A un traditore essere tradito  probabilmente fa rosicare


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A un traditore essere tradito  probabilmente fa rosicare


sì però è questo che voglio capire, tu tradisci e ti trovi 1000 attenuanti, se capita a te non hai pietà, perchè? allora ammetti che le 1000 attenuanti che ti trovi siano bugie che dici a te stesso?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì però è questo che voglio capire, tu tradisci e ti trovi 1000 attenuanti, se capita a te non hai pietà, perchè? allora ammetti che le 1000 attenuanti che ti trovi siano bugie che dici a te stesso?


La mettono sul rispetto quando li prendono per culo  come se loro fossero gli unici a poter mentire ...


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì però è questo che voglio capire, tu tradisci e ti trovi 1000 attenuanti, se capita a te non hai pietà, perchè? allora ammetti che le 1000 attenuanti che ti trovi siano bugie che dici a te stesso?


come per "il marchese del grillo citato da @Brunetta :
"Perchè io so io e voi non siete un cazzo" (Il Marchese del Grillo) - YouTube


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì però è questo che voglio capire, tu tradisci e ti trovi 1000 attenuanti, se capita a te non hai pietà, perchè? allora ammetti che le 1000 attenuanti che ti trovi siano bugie che dici a te stesso?


Oh se lo dico io non va mica bene neh…del resto pure il coniuge è convinto de esse l’unico…


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

E guai se lo fai notare…stai giudicando….

ma va cagher…


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Forse


omicron ha detto:


> sì però è questo che voglio capire, tu tradisci e ti trovi 1000 attenuanti, se capita a te non hai pietà, perchè? allora ammetti che le 1000 attenuanti che ti trovi siano bugie che dici a te stesso?


Forse jupiter voleva dire che a lei sarebbe bastato essere trasparenti tra amanti...se il rapporto lo imposti inizialmente come esclusivo con me e poi viene fuori che oltre a me te ne fai altre bene non ci resto...se magari me lo dici subito lo posso anche accettare, tanto non sei mica mio marito, e mi godo il tempo che passo con te fregandomene altamente se oltre a me te ne fai altre venti.
Anche a me darebbe fastidio la presa per i fondelli proprio perché non essendo un rapporto ufficiale non vedo la difficoltà nell'essere sinceri e dirsi tranquillamente che si frequentano altre persone.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Forse
> 
> Forse jupiter voleva dire che a lei sarebbe bastato essere trasparenti tra amanti...se il rapporto lo imposti inizialmente come esclusivo con me e poi viene fuori che oltre a me te ne fai altre bene non ci resto...se magari me lo dici subito lo posso anche accettare, tanto non sei mica mio marito, e mi godo il tempo che passo con te fregandomene altamente se oltre a me te ne fai altre venti.
> Anche a me darebbe fastidio la presa per i fondelli proprio perché non essendo un rapporto ufficiale non vedo la difficoltà nell'essere sinceri e dirsi tranquillamente che si frequentano altre persone.


Lei dice anche che sto tizio la faceva passare per visionaria. quindi lei già infedele da mo, stava lì per x tempo a farsi perculare e poi dice che dopo un po’ lo ha mollato. Quindi ha messo un po’ di tempo prima di convincersi. Si vede che doveva imparare bene. Scrive inoltre di essere vicino ali anta, quindi immagino ne abbia sui 39, con più figli. Ha iniziato presto la ragazza…


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> come per "il marchese del grillo citato da @Brunetta :
> "Perchè io so io e voi non siete un cazzo" (Il Marchese del Grillo) - YouTube


Appunto


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lei dice anche che sto tizio la faceva passare per visionaria. quindi lei già infedele da mo, stava lì per x tempo a farsi perculare e poi dice che dopo un po’ lo ha mollato. Quindi ha messo un po’ di tempo prima di convincersi. Si vede che doveva imparare bene. Scrive inoltre di essere vicino ali anta, quindi immagino ne abbia sui 39, con più figli. Ha iniziato presto la ragazza…


...se uno vuole stare li a farsi prendere in giro lo faccia pure...ho dato una mia interpretazione a quello che ha scritto in base al mio vissuto...e sai com'è io ho iniziato tardi, sono dura di natura e probabilmente sono stata presa per i fondelli bene bene senza neanche rendermene conto, per quello ti dico che è sempre bene essere chiari fin da subito ,lo trovo stupido mentire in questi tipi di rapporti...se non sei onesta con l'amante con chi puoi esserlo?


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Semplicemente dicendole che non era un rapporto in esclusiva


Però dovrebbe dirlo anche lei al marito .O no?


----------



## Lostris (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lei dice anche che sto tizio la faceva passare per visionaria. quindi lei già infedele da mo, stava lì per x tempo a farsi perculare e poi dice che dopo un po’ lo ha mollato. Quindi ha messo un po’ di tempo prima di convincersi. Si vede che doveva imparare bene. Scrive inoltre di essere vicino ali anta, quindi immagino ne abbia sui 39, con più figli. Ha iniziato presto la ragazza…


Chissà perchè io ho pensato ai cinquanta... non ai quaranta.

Sarà il modo in cui l'ha scritto, una sensatttione... mah.


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ...se uno vuole stare li a farsi prendere in giro lo faccia pure...ho dato una mia interpretazione a quello che ha scritto in base al mio vissuto...e sai com'è io ho iniziato tardi, sono dura di natura e probabilmente sono stata presa per i fondelli bene bene senza neanche rendermene conto, per quello ti dico che è sempre bene essere chiari fin da subito ,lo trovo stupido mentire in questi tipi di rapporti...se non sei onesta con l'amante con chi puoi esserlo?


Ma non credo faccia piacere  avere le corna ,nemmeno se fatte dall’amante .
Meglio fare intendere la lealtà, in modo che l’altro la pratichi  ,e poi di nascosto dar aria alle patte.
Io mica capisco perché si debba pensare che se uno in fondo è un traditore,di colpo debba diventare leale ,con l’amante poi …
I motivi sono sempre gli stessi  avere la botte piena e la moglie/marito/amante  ubriaco.
In quanto a sincerità dovuta  tra amanti ……dopo che ho letto come si descrivevano mio marito e l’amante ,direi che si tenta di far vedere la bella copia mezza copiata di noi stessi .
Se fossimo così splendidi nel nostro rapporto ufficiale  ,nessuno avrebbe necessità di tradire .
Quante mogli con le quali giammai non esisteva  più sesso da anni  ,sono rimaste incinta per opera dello spirito santo


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Chissà perchè io ho pensato ai cinquanta... non ai quaranta.
> 
> Sarà il modo in cui l'ha scritto, una sensatttione... mah.


mi fa piacere non essere l’unico ad avere avuto questa sensescion….direi una del 68 o 69…


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non credo faccia piacere  avere le corna ,nemmeno se fatte dall’amante .
> Meglio fare intendere la lealtà, in modo che l’altro la pratichi  ,e poi di nascosto dar aria alle patte.
> Io mica capisco perché si debba pensare che se uno in fondo è un traditore,di colpo debba diventare leale ,con l’amante poi …
> I motivi sono sempre gli stessi  avere la botte piena e la moglie/marito/amante  ubriaco.
> ...


Ah sei donna? Mica l’avevo ancora capito.
io credo, perché lo sono stato, possano esistere sia amanti mono che multi, sia sinceri che non sinceri. 
quello che mi fa abbastanza cacare, è questa ipocrisia che leggo in alcuni traditori:
io posso far corna, ma tu amante visto che ci siamo scelti come amanti devi essere onesto.
perché il coniuge non l’hai scelto?
dove sta scritta tra roba? 
io felicemente infedele, giuro non capiro mai sta roba.
si abbia almeno la buona creanza di fare silenzio.


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah sei donna? Mica l’avevo ancora capito.
> io credo, perché lo sono stato, possano esistere sia amanti mono che multi, sia sinceri che non sinceri.
> quello che mi fa abbastanza cacare, è questa ipocrisia che leggo in alcuni traditori:
> io posso far corna, ma tu amante visto che ci siamo scelti come amanti devi essere onesto.
> ...


Anche io felicemente cornuta non la capisco


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> mi fa piacere non essere l’unico ad avere avuto questa sensescion….direi una del 68 o 69…


C’è da dire che gli anta sono i quaranta però


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è da dire che gli anta sono i quaranta però


Però il modo di scrivere è piuttosto maturo e vissuto, più simile ai 50 che ai 40. 
Se poi per vanità vuoi toglierti degli anni, ok... però...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è da dire che gli anta sono i quaranta però


Esatto, o quantomeno dovrebbero. Ma a sensetion avrei detto qualcuno in più. Tutto qui.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche io felicemente cornuta non la capisco


Insomma che siamo tutti felicemente.
Bon, io sono giunto, ora mi cambio e scendo a fare una corsetta sul lungo Tevere. 
Magari trovo Arci Ulisse e Olo.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A un traditore essere tradito  probabilmente fa rosicare


E tutto sommato gli sta anche bene. 



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Scrive inoltre di essere vicino ali anta, quindi immagino ne abbia sui 39, con più figli. Ha iniziato presto la ragazza…


Perché presto? Sai quante ce ne sono a 40 anni che hanno più figli?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> se non sei onesta con l'amante con chi puoi esserlo?


Concordo. 




…solite battute tra 3,2,1……..


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E tutto sommato gli sta anche bene.


Ma no è dura passare un tradimento dall'amante, sai che violenza psicologica che subisce , sei senza cuore ...


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> *Però il modo di scrivere è piuttosto maturo e vissuto, più simile ai 50 che ai 40.*
> Se poi per vanità vuoi toglierti degli anni, ok... però...


Perché a 40 non sei matura?


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Insomma che siamo tutti felicemente.
> Bon, io sono giunto, ora mi cambio e scendo a fare una corsetta sul lungo Tevere.
> *Magari trovo Arci Ulisse e Olo. *


Trenino?


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Però il modo di scrivere è piuttosto maturo e vissuto, più simile ai 50 che ai 40.
> Se poi per vanità vuoi toglierti degli anni, ok... però...


No dai magari è impostata, anche io se volessi potrei sembrare una nobildonna anziana


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ...se uno vuole stare li a farsi prendere in giro lo faccia pure...ho dato una mia interpretazione a quello che ha scritto in base al mio vissuto...e sai com'è io ho iniziato tardi, sono dura di natura e probabilmente sono stata presa per i fondelli bene bene senza neanche rendermene conto, per quello ti dico che è sempre bene essere chiari fin da subito ,*lo trovo stupido mentire in questi tipi di rapporti...se non sei onesta con l'amante con chi puoi esserlo?*


Con il partner no,?


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché presto? Sai quante ce ne sono a 40 anni che hanno più figli?


Intendeva parlare per l'infedeltà, penso.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché a 40 non sei matura?


Ho aggiunto "vissuto". Diciamo che a 30 io scrivevo in un modo, a 40 in un altro e ora in un altro ancora. Tutte e tre le modalità rispecchiano la mia "evoluzione".


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No dai magari è impostata, anche io se volessi potrei sembrare una nobildonna anziana


Sarà. Diciamo che ho una mia idea del tutto.


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto "vissuto". Diciamo che a 30 io scrivevo in un modo, a 40 in un altro e ora in un altro ancora. Tutte e tre le modalità rispecchiano la mia "evoluzione".


Chissà a 40 come scriverò.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ...se uno vuole stare li a farsi prendere in giro lo faccia pure...ho dato una mia interpretazione a quello che ha scritto in base al mio vissuto...e sai com'è io ho iniziato tardi, sono dura di natura e probabilmente sono stata presa per i fondelli bene bene senza neanche rendermene conto, per quello ti dico che è sempre bene essere chiari fin da subito ,lo trovo stupido mentire in questi tipi di rapporti...se non sei onesta con l'amante con chi puoi esserlo?


 con il coniuge a cui l’hai promesso davanti a testimoni e controfirmato?


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sarà. Diciamo che ho una mia idea del tutto.


Vabbè ma anche @*Rossana* ha un modo di scrivere non “consono” ad una quarantenne


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché presto? Sai quante ce ne sono a 40 anni che hanno più figli?


Non hai capito. Amen.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Trenino?


Si Ma io sto dietro.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si Ma io sto dietro.


Per me fate un bel girotondo


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per me fate un bel girotondo


Casso è pieno di zanzare, me stanno a magna‘!


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Casso è pieno di zanzare, me stanno a magna‘!


Sei dolce


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei dolce


Si…anche la mia figanzata me lo dice spesso…


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> con il coniuge a cui l’hai promesso davanti a testimoni e controfirmato?


Mi sa che mio marito proprio perché c'è un contratto controfirmato in cui io mi impegno ad essere fedele non la prenderebbe bene la cosa di avere più partners ...non so il tuo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei dolce


Secondo me pinzato Pinco muoiono tutte


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sa che mio marito proprio perché c'è un contratto controfirmato in cui io mi impegno ad essere fedele non la prenderebbe bene la cosa di avere più partners ...non so il tuo...


Il marito non ce l’ho più da anni, proprio perché non l’ho presa bene.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Con il partner no,?


Vedi risposta a Brunetta...scusa ma ho letto a ritroso


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito non ce l’ho più da anni, proprio perché non l’ho presa bene.


Scusa non ricordavo ....allora capisci il mio ragionamento!!!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Scusa non ricordavo ....allora capisci il mio ragionamento!!!


Altroché!


----------



## Etta (30 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si Ma io sto dietro.


Ma poi fate a cambio.


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vabbè ma anche @*Rossana* ha un modo di scrivere non “consono” ad una quarantenne


Non confondiamo diamanti e zirconi.

Non è semplicemente (parlo per la mia sensazione) il modo di scrivere, è più il mix tra stile, forma e contenuto.


----------



## Koala (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vabbè ma anche @*Rossana* ha un modo di scrivere non “consono” ad una quarantenne


Che ci ha sedotto ed abbandonati🥲


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma perchè lui le aveva giurato che sarebbe stata l'unica?
> 
> 
> ma lui non mi ha mai venduto nulla, è sempre stato molto onesto con me


Infatti lui si, un altro invece te lo fa credere e se non chiedi diretta non ammette e forse nemmeno se chiedi 
In questo caso se lei era convinta di essere l’unica e lui glielo lasciava credere è lui lo stronzo. Se non hanno mai affrontato l’argomento allora non capisco lo stupore


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A un traditore essere tradito  probabilmente fa rosicare


A me suona già strano la parola tradimento in una relazione extra se il tradimento riguarda il sesso


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Però dovrebbe dirlo anche lei al marito .O no?


dipende cosa ne pensa il marito 
Non si possono paragonare rapporti diversi 
E insisto proprio perché tradendo sei “costretto” a omettere o mentire mai capito il vivere un rapporto extra in cui ti relazioni nello stesso modo che con un marito omettendo o mentendo


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me suona già strano la parola tradimento in una relazione extra se il tradimento riguarda il sesso


Non è un vero e proprio tradimento ma può dare fastidio ugualmente. Dipende come si imposta il rapporto. E dipende quanto si è gelosi.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me suona già strano la parola tradimento in una relazione extra se il tradimento riguarda il sesso


Se è sesso con la stessa persona riguarda anche la salute .... O per esempio da me c'è uno che ha l'abitudine di mostrare la sventurata di turno .... Della serie Quando non te ne frega un cazzo .. 
E pensare che è così simpatico e con la faccia del bravo ragazzo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se è sesso con la stessa persona riguarda anche la salute .... O per esempio da me c'è uno che ha l'abitudine di mostrare la sventurata di turno .... Della serie Quando non te ne frega un cazzo ..
> E pensare che è così simpatico e con la faccia del bravo ragazzo


Be se  contempli di fare sesso senza usare le dovute precauzioni hai ragione 
Non mi ha mai sfiorato l’idea


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be se  contempli di fare sesso senza usare le dovute precauzioni hai ragione
> Non mi ha mai sfiorato l’idea


Hai avuto culo  io ho il mio amico sotto un metro di terra, la sua amante storica ..


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be se  contempli di fare sesso senza usare le dovute precauzioni hai ragione
> Non mi ha mai sfiorato l’idea


A prescindere dall’esclusiva che lui ti millanta giusto?
Pero magari la …nostra Jupi…adottava tutte le precauzioni del caso, chi lo sa.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende cosa ne pensa il marito
> Non si possono paragonare rapporti diversi
> E insisto proprio perché tradendo sei “costretto” a omettere o mentire mai capito il vivere un rapporto extra in cui ti relazioni nello stesso modo che con un marito omettendo o mentendo


Concordo sul non poterlo dire al marito, se no che corna sarebbero.
Ma che mi si venga a parlare di rispetto in un rapporto nato proprio sul non rispetto, mi fa abbastanza ridere.
Che almeno si Stia zitti.
E’ così bello trombare in allegria coniugi altrui, che bisogno c’è di andarlo a condire con tutte ste parole finte? E c’è ancora meno bisogno di far finta di crederci facendo le sante quando la realtà viene a galla.
Solo che è sempre stata lì da vedere, ma come dico spesso, si crede a quel che si ha bisogno di credere in quel momento li.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A prescindere dall’esclusiva che lui ti millanta giusto?
> Pero magari la …nostra Jupi…adottava tutte le precauzioni del caso, chi lo sa.


Te continui a usare precauzioni anche dopo un anno di frequentazione??


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo sul non poterlo dire al marito, se no che corna sarebbero.
> Ma che mi si venga a parlare di rispetto in un rapporto nato proprio sul non rispetto, mi fa abbastanza ridere.
> Che almeno si Stia zitti.
> E’ così bello trombare in allegria coniugi altrui, che bisogno c’è di andarlo a condire con tutte ste parole finte? E c’è ancora meno bisogno di far finta di crederci facendo le sante quando la realtà viene a galla.
> Solo che è sempre stata lì da vedere, ma come dico spesso, si crede a quel che si ha bisogno di credere in quel momento li.


Peraltro le e‘ talmente passata…che il dente avvelenato lo ha ancora bello velenoso neh…secondo me ci e‘ ancora dentro in pieno…e magari scrive qui sperando che l’ipotetico lui legga e ci si riconosca….sempre che esista…


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te continui a usare precauzioni anche dopo un anno di frequentazione??


Io il preservativo lo tolgo solo per ciulare e per pisciare. Il mio medico mi ha detto che per proteggermi dalle malattie devo metterlo sempre ma in quelle due occasioni mi è obiettivamente impossibile.
Pero ad esempio Foglia e Nocciola lo fanno usare sempre a prescindere dal tempo di frequentazione.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Hai avuto culo  io ho il mio amico sotto un metro di terra, la sua amante storica ..


Perché culo?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A prescindere dall’esclusiva che lui ti millanta giusto?
> Pero magari la …nostra Jupi…adottava tutte le precauzioni del caso, chi lo sa.


Mi millanta chi?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo sul non poterlo dire al marito, se no che corna sarebbero.
> Ma che mi si venga a parlare di rispetto in un rapporto nato proprio sul non rispetto, mi fa abbastanza ridere.
> Che almeno si Stia zitti.
> E’ così bello trombare in allegria coniugi altrui, che bisogno c’è di andarlo a condire con tutte ste parole finte? E c’è ancora meno bisogno di far finta di crederci facendo le sante quando la realtà viene a galla.
> Solo che è sempre stata lì da vedere, ma come dico spesso, si crede a quel che si ha bisogno di credere in quel momento li.


Non è che se manco di rispetto a mio marito in automatico manco di rispetto a tutte le persone che conosco. Ogni rapporto è a sé. Sul credere sul millantare sono d’accordo con te ma anche qui dipende da che rapporto imposti


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché culo?


Perché il mio amico nel 1994 si è beccato HIV grazie a una che non gli bastava marito e amante  e si frequentavano da più di 3 anni.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io il preservativo lo tolgo solo per ciulare e per pisciare. Il mio medico mi ha detto che per proteggermi dalle malattie devo metterlo sempre ma in quelle due occasioni mi è obiettivamente impossibile.
> Pero ad esempio Foglia e Nocciola lo fanno usare sempre a prescindere dal tempo di frequentazione.


Che tristezza , ci manca solo l'uso dei guanti e la mascherina ...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché il mio amico nel 1994 si è beccato HIV grazie a una che non gli bastava marito e amante  e si frequentavano da più di 3 anni.


Se non usavano precauzioni non è sfiga. Poi non so che rapporto avessero.


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Io la penso come Nocciola, non è che se si è infedeli allora tocca buttar giù schifezze di rapporti...che senso ha? Se ti fai un amante metti in piedi un rapporto che come detto più volte rimane fino a che entrambe le parti hanno voglia di frequentarsi, non ci sono costrizioni, c'è solo la voglia di vivere la persona... perché voler dire cavolate anche in questi tipi di relazione? La cosa migliore sarebbe presentarsi per quello che si è realmente e dire subito cosa effettivamente uno può dare, senza tanti discorsi falsi e ipocriti...con un amante la cosa dovrebbe essere rilassata, se uno deve stare in apprensione perché sa di non poter dare fiducia meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende cosa ne pensa il marito
> Non si possono paragonare rapporti diversi
> E insisto proprio perché tradendo sei “costretto” a omettere o mentire mai capito il vivere un rapporto extra in cui ti relazioni nello stesso modo che con un marito omettendo o mentendo


La penso come te.
Quando tradisci ometti alcune verità per non far soffrire l’altro/a.
Con l’extra per me il rapporto è diverso, lo si sceglie per stare bene e se si basa su altre bugie a lungo andare non fa stare bene anzi…
Lo si sceglie consapevolmente perché non ci sono obblighi, contratti, ecc altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io la penso come Nocciola, non è che se si è infedeli allora tocca buttar giù schifezze di rapporti...che senso ha? Se ti fai un amante metti in piedi un rapporto che come detto più volte rimane fino a che entrambe le parti hanno voglia di frequentarsi, non ci sono costrizioni, c'è solo la voglia di vivere la persona... perché voler dire cavolate anche in questi tipi di relazione? La cosa migliore sarebbe presentarsi per quello che si è realmente e dire subito cosa effettivamente uno può dare, senza tanti discorsi falsi e ipocriti...con un amante la cosa dovrebbe essere rilassata, se uno deve stare in apprensione perché sa di non poter dare fiducia meglio lasciar perdere.


non credo che si intendesse questo, ma lei ha parlato di non credere alla fedeltà, infatti tradisce il marito, però poi sostiene che vuole rispetto e che vorrebbe la fedeltà dall'amante, è un tantino ipocrita e anche incoerente, se poi mi dici che con l'amante puoi essere sincera a pretendi la stessa sincerità è differente, ma da come ha descritto il tipo non mi stupisce che ci abbia provato con tutta la fauna femminile che ha trovato


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non usavano precauzioni non è sfiga. Poi non so che rapporto avessero.


Dopo tre anni che ti frequenti con qualcuno usi precauzioni?


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> Quando tradisci ometti alcune verità per non far soffrire l’altro/a.
> Con l’extra per me il rapporto è diverso, lo si sceglie per stare bene e se si basa su altre bugie a lungo andare non fa stare bene anzi…
> Lo si sceglie consapevolmente perché non ci sono obblighi, contratti, ecc altrimenti non ha senso.


Podarsi che al tradito piaccia farlo a tre  che ne sai? O piaccia vederti mentre lo fai , ragionare con la propria testa per altri è troppo facile ... O hai paura che se sciogli il congratto laltro trovi qualcuna meglio di te? 
Piace trasgredire fino un certo punto  il culo al sicuro vi piace averlo ....


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non credo che si intendesse questo, ma lei ha parlato di non credere alla fedeltà, infatti tradisce il marito, però poi sostiene che vuole rispetto e che vorrebbe la fedeltà dall'amante, è un tantino ipocrita e anche incoerente, se poi mi dici che con l'amante puoi essere sincera a pretendi la stessa sincerità è differente, ma da come ha descritto il tipo non mi stupisce che ci abbia provato con tutta la fauna femminile che ha trovato


Io stavo facendo un discorso in generale, non mi stavo riferendo alla storia raccontata...dicevo sono che in un rapporto tra amanti dovrebbe esserci sincerità proprio perché rapporto nato senza nessun vincolo.


----------



## mistral (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende cosa ne pensa il marito
> Non si possono paragonare rapporti diversi
> E insisto proprio perché tradendo sei “costretto” a omettere o mentire mai capito il vivere un rapporto extra in cui ti relazioni nello stesso modo che con un marito omettendo o mentendo


Ma perché dovrebbe piacerti il tradimento o la promiscuità in un rapporto extra ?
La maggior parte delle relazioni extra vengono farcite d’ammmmore e l’ammoooore in teoria prevede il tu ed io.
Infatti spesso gli amanti si raccontano di non fare sesso nemmeno con il partner,figuriamoci con altri estranei al ménage.
Quindi non dipende solo da cosa ne pensa il marito ma anche da cosa ne pensa l’amante .
Se vuoi stare con una persona,ma le sue regole ti stanno strette ,semplicemente le eludi così come le eludi con il compagno/a.


----------



## Venice30 (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io stavo facendo un discorso in generale, non mi stavo riferendo alla storia raccontata...dicevo sono che in un rapporto tra amanti dovrebbe esserci sincerità proprio perché rapporto nato senza nessun vincolo.


Proprio perché è un rapporto senza vincoli, ognuno dovrebbe far i cavolo che gli  piace.


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Proprio perché è un rapporto senza vincoli, ognuno dovrebbe far i cavolo che gli  piace.


Io parto dal presupposto che se mi piace stare con una persona non ho bisogno di averne altri...poi il mondo è bello perché è vario, ognuno vive le sue relazioni come meglio crede, io dico che non dovrebbero esserci regole, l'esclusiva nasce dal fatto che la persona sta bene con te e stop, se così non è basta dirlo, ovvio che non posso pretendere la fedeltà...io parlo di sincerità...dico solo che mi farebbe piacere sapere in che tipo di rapporto sto entrando per poter decidere se mi sta bene o no.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che se mi piace stare con una persona non ho bisogno di averne altri...poi il mondo è bello perché è vario, ognuno vive le sue relazioni come meglio crede, io dico che non dovrebbero esserci regole, l'esclusiva nasce dal fatto che la persona sta bene con te e stop, se così non è basta dirlo, ovvio che non posso pretendere la fedeltà...io parlo di sincerità...dico solo che mi farebbe piacere sapere in che tipo di rapporto sto entrando per poter decidere se mi sta bene o no.


sì ma quello si stabilisce all'inizio


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ma quello si stabilisce all'inizio


Infatti!!!!...te eri a conoscenza del fatto che quello sposato che frequentavi andava con altre, a te non fregava di niente e te lo sei goduto...quello che dà noia è la presa per i fondelli, quando alle parole non corrispondono i fatti...


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E’ così bello trombare in allegria coniugi altrui,


Ossiii.


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché il mio amico nel 1994 si è beccato HIV grazie a una che non gli bastava marito e amante  e si frequentavano da più di 3 anni.


Tipico.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti!!!!...te eri a conoscenza del fatto che quello sposato che frequentavi andava con altre, a te non fregava di niente e te lo sei goduto...quello che dà noia è la presa per i fondelli, quando alle parole non corrispondono i fatti...


all'inizio anche lui ci ha provato a dirmi che era la prima volta che tradiva, avevo 21 anni ma lo vidi subito che mentiva e gli dissi chiaramente che non gli credevo, si mise a ridere e "vuotò il sacco", mi sembra strano che una donna sposata e con figli non abbia quel... chiamiamolo guizzo, per capire chi hai davanti, visto e considerato che non era accecata da un sentimento


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dopo tre anni che ti frequenti con qualcuno usi precauzioni?


Non c’entra da quanto tempo. Uno può avere rapporti anche con altre persone proprio dopo tre anni. Come possiamo saperlo?



Venice30 ha detto:


> Proprio perché è un rapporto senza vincoli, ognuno dovrebbe far i cavolo che gli  piace.


Basta semplicemente parlarsi chiaro secondo me. Magari a me non sta bene di non essere l’unica e allora non ci sto.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che se mi piace stare con una persona non ho bisogno di averne altri...


Idem.


----------



## Venice30 (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che se mi piace stare con una persona non ho bisogno di averne altri...poi il mondo è bello perché è vario, ognuno vive le sue relazioni come meglio crede, io dico che non dovrebbero esserci regole, l'esclusiva nasce dal fatto che la persona sta bene con te e stop, se così non è basta dirlo, ovvio che non posso pretendere la fedeltà...io parlo di sincerità...dico solo che mi farebbe piacere sapere in che tipo di rapporto sto entrando per poter decidere se mi sta bene o no.


Questo vale  solo per te. Sei tu che decidi che tipo di rapporto avete con tuo marito, senza dare a lui possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe piacerti il tradimento o la promiscuità in un rapporto extra ?
> La maggior parte delle relazioni extra vengono farcite d’ammmmore e l’ammoooore in teoria prevede il tu ed io.
> Infatti spesso gli amanti si raccontano di non fare sesso nemmeno con il partner,figuriamoci con altri estranei al ménage.
> Quindi non dipende solo da cosa ne pensa il marito ma anche da cosa ne pensa l’amante .
> Se vuoi stare con una persona,ma le sue regole ti stanno strette ,semplicemente le eludi così come le eludi con il compagno/a.


Io credo che il rapporto con il coniuge  (come hai verificato) sia già prima del tradimento infarcito di non detti. Per questo non viene comunicata l’attrazione che si prova per un’altra persona che potrebbe essere rielaborata all’interno della coppia. Era ciò che ingenuamente pensavo io che sarebbe avvenuto, perché così facevo io. Ma io non ero attratta da tutti quelli che incrociavo 
Però il bisogno di intimità è forte e si cerca di crearlo con l’amante, ma pure questi può avere dei non detti.


----------



## mistral (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Basta semplicemente parlarsi chiaro secondo me. Magari a me non sta bene di non essere l’unica e allora non ci sto.


Invece a me piaci tu e piace l’altra ,quindi trovo il modo di avere l’uovo e la gallina ,il non dirti  proprio tutto non è poi così grave ,il fin dei conti sei un passatempo .
Se sono egoista ,lo sono e basta


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che il rapporto con il coniuge  (come hai verificato) sia già prima del tradimento infarcito di non detti. Per questo non viene comunicata l’attrazione che si prova per un’altra persona che potrebbe essere rielaborata all’interno della coppia. Era ciò che ingenuamente pensavo io che sarebbe avvenuto, perché così facevo io. Ma io non ero attratta da tutti quelli che incrociavo
> Però il bisogno di intimità è forte e si cerca di crearlo con l’amante, ma pure questi può avere dei non detti.


Aggiungo che la persona che ci attrae parla di noi, di parti di noi che non esprimiamo, per varie ragioni, all’interno della coppia. E non le esprimiamo perché ce ne vergogniamo, oppure sappiamo che non sarebbero accettate. 
Infatti quando si scopre il tradimento ci si stupisce dell’amante che si trova volgare o insulso o senza carattere o ridicolo. È evidente che il traditore non poteva, anche se ne fosse stato consapevole, dire che aveva bisogno di una persona volgare, insulsa o ridicola o ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Invece a me piaci tu e piace l’altra ,quindi trovo il modo di avere l’uovo e la gallina ,il non dirti  proprio tutto non è poi così grave ,il fin dei conti sei un passatempo .
> Se sono egoista ,lo sono e basta


Infatti anche l’amante accetta che possano piacere certe persone e non altre.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non c’entra da quanto tempo. Uno può avere rapporti anche con altre persone proprio dopo tre anni. Come possiamo saperlo?


Diciamo che c'era fiducia  come con il partner ufficiale .. 
Anche perché quando lei era in iyelia vivevano insieme  i primi tempi


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Invece a me piaci tu e piace l’altra ,quindi trovo il modo di avere l’uovo e la gallina ,il non dirti  proprio tutto non è poi così grave ,il fin dei conti sei un passatempo .
> Se sono egoista ,lo sono e basta


Sì infatti molti fanno così.


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Diciamo che c'era fiducia  come con il partner ufficiale ..
> Anche perché quando lei era in iyelia vivevano insieme  i primi tempi


Fiducia non vuol dire verità. Io posso aver fiducia in mio marito e non sapere che invece mi tradisce. O viceversa.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fiducia non vuol dire verità. Io posso aver fiducia in mio marito e non sapere che invece mi tradisce. O viceversa.


Infatti la fiducia viene data la verità Detta uno da fiducia perché pensa di conoscere chi si ha accanto .. Poi se scopri che è falsa come una banconota da 1 euro sparisce la fiducia..


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non c’entra da quanto tempo. Uno può avere rapporti anche con altre persone proprio dopo tre anni. Come possiamo saperlo?


quindi hai sempre usato precauzioni


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Questo vale  solo per te. Sei tu che decidi che tipo di rapporto avete con tuo marito, senza dare a lui possibilità di scelta.


Se vabbè...allora se continuiamo con questo discorso non ne usciamo più...il mio rapporto con mio marito non c'entra niente con questo...io sto parlando dei rapporti che si vengono a creare tra due amanti...cosa neanche minimamente paragonabile ad un matrimonio


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi hai sempre usato precauzioni


Con molti, anche ufficiali, sì.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Forse jupiter voleva dire che a lei sarebbe bastato essere trasparenti tra amanti...se il rapporto lo imposti inizialmente come esclusivo con me e poi viene fuori che oltre a me te ne fai altre bene non ci resto...se magari me lo dici subito lo posso anche accettare, tanto non sei mica mio marito, e mi godo il tempo che passo con te fregandomene altamente se oltre a me te ne fai altre venti.
> Anche a me darebbe fastidio la presa per i fondelli proprio perché non essendo un rapporto ufficiale non vedo la difficoltà nell'essere sinceri e dirsi tranquillamente che si frequentano altre persone.


Ma fa parte della famosa bolla. 
Le cose che vengono dette sono funzionali al rapporto nella bolla.

Se uno tradisce ha anche piacere a vedere emozione ed entusismo verso di se da parte dell'altra persona, ci rischia il matrimonio, mica poco.
Tu prendi 10 donne, sposate. Sconosciute. Secondo te è più facile si emozionino se uno gli dice che gli avanza un quarto d'ora per tirargli due colpi in una fila di 10, o se facendo un poco di scena quel quarto d'ora diventi qualcosa in stile Romeo e  Giuletta? 
Ma lo stesso vale dall'altra parte. Non ti è mai capitato di vedere uomini anche intelligenti, che cadono come delle pigne per una che gli fa piripì piripì sim sala bim?


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma fa parte della famosa bolla.
> Le cose che vengono dette sono funzionali al rapporto nella bolla.
> 
> Se uno tradisce ha anche piacere a vedere emozione ed entusismo verso di se da parte dell'altra persona, ci rischia il matrimonio, mica poco.
> ...


Allora sarò strana io ma a me tante belle paroline a una certa rompono anche...ti assicuro che con il mio ex mai parlato di amore stratosferico o inventati progetti che sapevamo impossibili, c'eravamo se uno aveva bisogno dell'altro e questo per me vale più di mille parole...essendo stata io sempre sincera con lui dovessi avere la certezza che l'esclusività che veniva fatto capire esserci non ci fosse stata ci rimarrei molto male, ma non per una questione di gelosia ma per il fatto che non mi avesse reputata abbastanza intelligente da poter affrontare un argomento simile ...tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dopo tre anni che ti frequenti con qualcuno usi precauzioni?


Anche dopo più anni se rapporto non è esclusivo e già se sei sposato non può esserlo


----------



## ologramma (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Insomma che siamo tutti felicemente.
> Bon, io sono giunto, ora mi cambio e scendo a fare una corsetta sul lungo Tevere.
> Magari trovo Arci Ulisse e Olo.


Nel Tevere non si può nuotare quindi non mi avresti visto


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora sarò strana io ma a me tante belle paroline a una certa rompono anche...ti assicuro che con il mio ex mai parlato di amore stratosferico o inventati progetti che sapevamo impossibili, c'eravamo se uno aveva bisogno dell'altro e questo per me vale più di mille parole...essendo stata io sempre sincera con lui dovessi avere la certezza che l'esclusività che veniva fatto capire esserci non ci fosse stata ci rimarrei molto male, ma non per una questione di gelosia ma per il fatto che non mi avesse reputata abbastanza intelligente da poter affrontare un argomento simile ...tutto qui.


Ma è come per la pubblicità. Con molti funziona il Mulino Bianco, anche con molti che adesso lo usano come esempio di falsità, che però erano bambini quando vedevano la pubblicità e sognavano che, grazie a quei prodotti, la loro famiglia si sarebbe trasformata in quella narrata, con genitori che si guardavano con amore, ma desideravano solo passare il tempo libero con loro. Per questo volevano le Camille. 
Con altri funziona una versione più realistica o cinica perché li preserva da delusioni, sono quelli tipo Sally, stanchi di fare la guerra.
Non è che riusciamo a fare a meno delle narrazioni. Solo cerchiamo quella che ha un senso per noi.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe piacerti il tradimento o la promiscuità in un rapporto extra ?
> La maggior parte delle relazioni extra vengono farcite d’ammmmore e l’ammoooore in teoria prevede il tu ed io.
> Infatti spesso gli amanti si raccontano di non fare sesso nemmeno con il partner,figuriamoci con altri estranei al ménage.
> Quindi non dipende solo da cosa ne pensa il marito ma anche da cosa ne pensa l’amante .
> Se vuoi stare con una persona,ma le sue regole ti stanno strette ,semplicemente le eludi così come le eludi con il compagno/a.


Non ho scritto che mi piace ma che non mi interessa l'esclusività, mai parlato di amore in un rapporto extra. Ho amato un solo uomo in vita mia e divide ancora la casa con me.
Non scendo più a compromessi, sicuramente non in una relazione extra. Se trovo la persona che desidera le stesse cose e che vive la relazione come la vivo io bene se no sto serenamente senso
Per me è importante che non esistano menzonie e omissioni ma proprio perchè non ne capisco il senso e la motivazione. E' importante che mi faccia stare bene e che sia solo qualcosa di positivo. Di cose negative e di pensieri ne ho già abbastanza nel resto della vita.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora sarò strana io ma a me tante belle paroline a una certa rompono anche...ti assicuro che con il mio ex mai parlato di amore stratosferico o inventati progetti che sapevamo impossibili, c'eravamo se uno aveva bisogno dell'altro e questo per me vale più di mille parole...essendo stata io sempre sincera con lui dovessi avere la certezza che l'esclusività che veniva fatto capire esserci non ci fosse stata ci rimarrei molto male, ma non per una questione di gelosia ma per il fatto che non mi avesse reputata abbastanza intelligente da poter affrontare un argomento simile ...tutto qui.


Non lo metto in dubbio. Non conosco la tua relazione. Comunque non ho scritto di tante parole, ma delle "giuste parole", semmai.
Però, non so se ricordo male, tempo fa avevi aperto un topic dove esprimevi delusione per una persona con cui avevi interagito virtualmente, proprio connessa a menzogne e a come ci eri rimasta male, mentre avevi la sensazione di un rapporto "diverso".


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche dopo più anni se rapporto non è esclusivo e già se sei sposato non può esserlo


Quindi usavi il persevativo anche con tuo marito?


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se vabbè...allora se continuiamo con questo discorso non ne usciamo più...il mio rapporto con mio marito non c'entra niente con questo...io sto parlando dei rapporti che si vengono a creare tra due amanti...cosa neanche minimamente paragonabile ad un matrimonio


E li c'è rispetto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Con molti, anche ufficiali, sì.


Ora invece ti senti tranquilla e non ne usi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi usavi il persevativo anche con tuo marito?


No, tu lo usi con tua moglie? ma proprio perchè non lo usavo con lui motivo in più per usarlo con altri


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio. Non conosco la tua relazione. Comunque non ho scritto di tante parole, ma delle "giuste parole", semmai.
> Però, non so se ricordo male, tempo fa avevi aperto un topic dove esprimevi delusione per una persona con cui avevi interagito virtualmente, proprio connessa a menzogne e a come ci eri rimasta male, mentre avevi la sensazione di un rapporto "diverso".


E questa è la conferma che per me in ogni tipo di rapporto la cosa essenziale è l'essere onesti e sinceri...poi in quel caso avevo interpretato male io e avevo ammesso il mio sbaglio 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che mi piace ma che non mi interessa l'esclusività, mai parlato di amore in un rapporto extra. Ho amato un solo uomo in vita mia e divide ancora la casa con me.
> Non scendo più a compromessi, sicuramente non in una relazione extra. Se trovo la persona che desidera le stesse cose e che vive la relazione come la vivo io bene se no sto serenamente senso
> Per me è importante che non esistano menzonie e omissioni ma proprio perchè non ne capisco il senso e la motivazione. E' importante che mi faccia stare bene e che sia solo qualcosa di positivo. Di cose negative e di pensieri ne ho già abbastanza nel resto della vita.


Amen



oriente70 ha detto:


> E li c'è rispetto?


Posso non rispondere? Sono stanca di dire sempre le stesse cose


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ora invece ti senti tranquilla e non ne usi


A questo punto dovrei usarlo SEMPRE allora. Ufficiali o non. Come posso sapere se effettivamente non scopano altrove?


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No, tu lo usi con tua moglie? ma proprio perchè non lo usavo con lui motivo in più per usarlo con altri


 E allora ti dico che  c'è chi con l'amante storica ci va liscio come l'olio ... Basta la pillola per non restare incinta .. E sono in due che accettano il rischio a scapito dei rispettivi partner .... 
Per me Usare il presevativo non da gusto .
Rompe l'attimo  non c'è contatto .. Non c'è fiducia.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Posso non rispondere? Sono stanca di dire sempre le stesse cose


OK ,


----------



## Lostris (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non credo che si intendesse questo, ma lei ha parlato di non credere alla fedeltà, infatti tradisce il marito, però poi sostiene che vuole rispetto e che vorrebbe la fedeltà dall'amante, è un tantino ipocrita e anche incoerente, se poi mi dici che con l'amante puoi essere sincera a pretendi la stessa sincerità è differente, ma da come ha descritto il tipo non mi stupisce che ci abbia provato con tutta la fauna femminile che ha trovato


Però equivale a dire che se si è infedeli, lo si è sempre e con chiunque. Che se si può mentire e lo si è fatto, allora si mentirà ancora.
Ma non è necessariamente così.

Si è infedeli tendenzialmente ad una persona, ad una relazione. E lo si è per determinate ragioni.
Io ho tradito solo il mio ex compagno, non mi piace mentire, non ho la trasgressione di rendere cornuto qualcuno, non mi piace ingannare.
Quindi non ho più tradito nè mi sono messa nella condizione di farlo.

Dovessi avere una relazione di un certo tipo e provare attrazione per un altro, farei una scelta. 

Poi c'è sicuramente chi ha gusto nel farlo, ma non generalizzerei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A questo punto dovrei usarlo SEMPRE allora. Ufficiali o non. Come posso sapere se effettivamente non scopano altrove?


Esatto, ma mi pare di aver capito che ultimamente non ne, fai uso. 
Quindi ora come ora hai fiducia nell'altro


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto, ma mi pare di aver capito che ultimamente non ne, fai uso.
> Quindi ora come ora hai fiducia nell'altro


Non è questione di fiducia. È che dovrei sempre sempre usarlo. A questo punto non avrei nemmeno dovuto fare una figlia con il mio ex. Chissà con chi sarà andato.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora ti dico che  c'è chi con l'amante storica ci va liscio come l'olio ... Basta la pillola per non restare incinta .. E sono in due che accettano il rischio a scapito dei rispettivi partner ....
> Per me Usare il presevativo non da gusto .
> Rompe l'attimo  non c'è contatto .. Non c'è fiducia.


Baso la mia fiducia su altro. 
Non è mancanza di fiducia comunque ma appunto che sapendo di non essere gli unici ci si protegge
Altra aggravante in un tradimento scoprire che l'altro oltre a cornificarci non si è protetto


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E questa è la conferma che per me in ogni tipo di rapporto la cosa essenziale è l'essere onesti e sinceri...poi in quel caso avevo interpretato male io e avevo ammesso il mio sbaglio


In ogni rapporto? Mah io vedo tanta gente che è tutto fuorchè onesta e sincera, e neppure mi aspetto sia tale. 
Diciamo che le tre coglionate che può dire un uomo per farsi una scopata, che poi magari è anche piacevole, rispetto ad altre cose mi sembrano ben distanti dal sommo male. Poi dipende cosa si è visto nella vita.


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In ogni rapporto? Mah io vedo tanta gente che è tutto fuorchè onesta e sincera, e neppure mi aspetto sia tale.
> Diciamo che le tre coglionate che può dire un uomo per farsi una scopata, che poi magari è anche piacevole, rispetto ad altre cose mi sembrano ben distanti dal sommo male. Poi dipende cosa si è visto nella vita.


Ognuno ha le proprie priorità...


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è questione di fiducia. È che dovrei sempre sempre usarlo. A questo punto non avrei nemmeno dovuto fare una figlia con il mio ex. Chissà con chi sarà andato.


Quello che hai sostenuto fino ad ora, cosa volevi dire. Non ho capito


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però equivale a dire che se si è infedeli, lo si è sempre e con chiunque. Che se si può mentire e lo si è fatto, allora si mentirà ancora.
> Ma non è necessariamente così.
> 
> Si è infedeli tendenzialmente ad una persona, ad una relazione. E lo si è per determinate ragioni.
> ...


Non stavo generalizzando, parlavo di jupiter
Non crede nella fedeltà ma la vuole dall’amante
Amante tra l’altro single mentre lei è sposata 
Mi sembra piuttosto incoerente


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello che hai sostenuto fino ad ora, cosa volevi dire. Non ho capito


Non si può avere totale fiducia su nessuno secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non stavo generalizzando, parlavo di jupiter
> Non crede nella fedeltà ma la vuole dall’amante
> Amante tra l’altro single mentre lei è sposata
> Mi sembra piuttosto incoerente


Assurdo più che incoerente


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi millanta chi?


L‘ipotetico amante esclusivo.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che se manco di rispetto a mio marito in automatico manco di rispetto a tutte le persone che conosco. Ogni rapporto è a sé. Sul credere sul millantare sono d’accordo con te ma anche qui dipende da che rapporto imposti


Concordo, non e che perché siamo infedeli siamo anche delle zoccole. Tuttavia io non pigio su questo tasto, bensi sulle parole che si usano per descriversi meno sporchi.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io la penso come Nocciola, non è che se si è infedeli allora tocca buttar giù schifezze di rapporti...che senso ha? Se ti fai un amante metti in piedi un rapporto che come detto più volte rimane fino a che entrambe le parti hanno voglia di frequentarsi, non ci sono costrizioni, c'è solo la voglia di vivere la persona... perché voler dire cavolate anche in questi tipi di relazione? La cosa migliore sarebbe presentarsi per quello che si è realmente e dire subito cosa effettivamente uno può dare, senza tanti discorsi falsi e ipocriti...con un amante la cosa dovrebbe essere rilassata, se uno deve stare in apprensione perché sa di non poter dare fiducia meglio lasciar perdere.


Certo, ma al contempo se sei infedele evita di andare in giro a parlare di rispetto. Vuoi farti il mondo fattelo. Vuoi farti lo stesso amante per tredici anni? Fattelo. Ma abbi almeno la buona creanza di non frignare se scopri di mangiare nella stessa ciotola assieme ad altre cagne. Considerato che nemmeno è la tua di ciotola.



ologramma ha detto:


> Nel Tevere non si può nuotare quindi non mi avresti visto


cera parecchia gnocca….ad essere proprio sinceri neh…


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non si può avere totale fiducia su nessuno secondo me.


Ok, quindi col sesso e protezione come dovrebbe funzionare, o il tuo discorso è solo su un piano affettivo?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L‘ipotetico amante esclusivo.


Pensavo fosse riferito a me quindi non capivo


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse riferito a me quindi non capivo


Rispondevo a te ma non era riferito a te.


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ok, quindi col sesso e protezione come dovrebbe funzionare, o il tuo discorso è solo su un piano affettivo?


Perché affettivo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché affettivo?


Rileggi il discorso non voglio ripetere. Che diamine non riesci proprio a seguire un discorso. 
Anche se ci sono 10 post dai una risposta sensata


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie priorità...


Ma le priorità saranno tuo marito e i tuoi figli no?


----------



## Etta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Rileggi il discorso non voglio ripetere. Che diamine non riesci proprio a seguire un discorso.
> Anche se ci sono 10 post dai una risposta sensata


Passa troppo tempo tra una risposta e l’altra. Con tutti sti 3d mi dimentico.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Proprio perché è un rapporto senza vincoli, ognuno dovrebbe far i cavolo che gli  piace.


Macche’ , anche nei rapporti clandestini capita che per avere x devi fingere di provare y


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Macche’ , anche nei rapporti clandestini capita che per avere x devi fingere di provare y


No ci manca che con il clandestino devo fingere...
E che cazz almeno li...chiarezza...
Patti chiari amicizia lunga...


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Baso la mia fiducia su altro.
> Non è mancanza di fiducia comunque ma appunto che sapendo di non essere gli unici ci si protegge
> Altra aggravante in un tradimento scoprire che l'altro oltre a cornificarci non si è protetto


Quando si tromba in giro ci sono molti rischi , ieri un amico mi ha confidato che girano in rete foto della moglie .  Li anche il profilattico non ti aiuta ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ci manca che con il clandestino devo fingere...
> E che cazz almeno li...chiarezza...
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga...


Io cerco di capire, ma faccio molta fatica. “Patti chiari“ perché nel rapporto che si tradisce non c’erano?


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ci manca che con il clandestino devo fingere...
> E che cazz almeno li...chiarezza...
> Patti chiari amicizia lunga...


Non sempre avviene pero’. Come quando si finge di non fare sesso col coniuge e non e’ vero o di essere in procinto di separarsi e non e’ vero. E non si tratta di casi isolati. Poi ci sono le eccezioni


----------



## perplesso (31 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sempre avviene pero’. Come quando si finge di non fare sesso col coniuge e non e’ vero o di essere in procinto di separarsi e non e’ vero. E non si tratta di casi isolati. Poi ci sono le eccezioni


se qualcuno ha bisogno di sentirsi prendere per il culo e non in senso buono, è giusto allora farlo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando si tromba in giro ci sono molti rischi , ieri un amico mi ha confidato che girano in rete foto della moglie .  Li anche il profilattico non ti aiuta ...


Io non trombo un giro


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco di capire, ma faccio molta fatica. “Patti chiari“ perché nel rapporto che si tradisce non c’erano?


Perché si sarebbe chiuso e non è quello che uno vuole


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se qualcuno ha bisogno di sentirsi prendere per il culo e non in senso buono, è giusto allora farlo


Giusto no ma resto dell’idea che quando si viene presa in giro per certe cose c’è la volontà di non sapere e capire


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se qualcuno ha bisogno di sentirsi prendere per il culo e non in senso buono, è giusto allora farlo


Succede spesso


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma le priorità saranno tuo marito e i tuoi figli no?


Ussignore....certo che sì!!!! Ora mi dirai che io avendo avuto l'amante con loro non sono stata sincera e io ti risponderò che per questa cosa che ho fatto non rinuncio comunque a cercare nei rapporti che ho instaurato con persone che fanno parte della mia vita onestà e sincerità e nonostante abbia sbagliato a tradire non mi accontenterò mai di rapporti scadenti accettando  che mi vengano propinate cavolate tutti i giorni come punizione divina per essere stata infedele.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ussignore....certo che sì!!!! Ora mi dirai che io avendo avuto l'amante con loro non sono stata sincera e io ti risponderò che per questa cosa che ho fatto non rinuncio comunque a cercare nei rapporti che ho instaurato con persone che fanno parte della mia vita onestà e sincerità e nonostante abbia sbagliato a tradire non mi accontenterò mai di rapporti scadenti accettando  che mi vengano propinate cavolate tutti i giorni come punizione divina per essere stata infedele.


?!?!?!????!!!????!!!!

hai tirato fuori te le priorità, stavo solo cercando di capire a cosa ti riferissi


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L‘ipotetico amante esclusivo.
> 
> 
> Concordo, non e che perché siamo infedeli siamo anche delle zoccole. Tuttavia io non pigio su questo tasto, bensi sulle parole che si usano per descriversi meno sporchi.
> ...


Pinco calma con le parole....cagna anche no...


----------



## CIRCE74 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ?!?!?!????!!!????!!!!
> 
> hai tirato fuori te le priorità, stavo solo cercando di capire a cosa ti riferissi


Ho risposto a te che avevo scritto che per te la sincerità in un rapporto non è una cosa importante...per me si quindi ti ho risposto che ognuno ha le proprie priorità...


----------



## Venice30 (31 Maggio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se vabbè...allora se continuiamo con questo discorso non ne usciamo più...il mio rapporto con mio marito non c'entra niente con questo...io sto parlando dei rapporti che si vengono a creare tra due amanti...cosa neanche minimamente paragonabile ad un matrimonio


Circe non cercare di uscirne dicendo che si tratta di relazioni tra amanti, perché comunque sono relazioni e rapporti che si instaurano, come quello con un'amica, o con vostro marito.
Avranno una diversa importanza, ma comunque sono rapporti che coltivate giorno dopo giorno.
Solo che per comodità vostra, un rapporto deve deve essere così e un altro così. Con l'amante deve essere sincero e con quello di turno diversamente. Siete i primi ad annusare le mutande altrui, e vi meravigliate se lo fanno gli altri. .


----------



## Marjanna (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho risposto a te che avevo scritto che per te la sincerità in un rapporto non è una cosa importante...per me si quindi ti ho risposto che ognuno ha le proprie priorità...


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ussignore....certo che sì!!!! Ora mi dirai che io avendo avuto l'amante con loro non sono stata sincera e io ti risponderò che per questa cosa che ho fatto non rinuncio comunque a cercare nei rapporti che ho instaurato con persone che fanno parte della mia vita onestà e sincerità e *nonostante abbia sbagliato a tradire *non mi accontenterò mai di rapporti scadenti accettando  che mi vengano propinate cavolate tutti i giorni come punizione divina per essere stata infedele.


Perché sbagliato?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pinco calma con le parole....cagna anche no...


gira il culo leggere certe frasi vero? Pensa ad un cornuto che legge la propria moglie infedele parlare di rispetto, onesta, sincerità con l’amante…ma statevene zitti almeno. Volete trombare? E trombate. Ma almeno chiudete quella cazzo di bocca e finitela di pontificare e dare lezioni di onesta’.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> gira il culo leggere certe frasi vero? Pensa ad un cornuto che legge la propria moglie infedele parlare di rispetto, onesta, sincerità con l’amante…ma statevene zitti almeno. Volete trombare? E trombate. Ma almeno chiudete quella cazzo di bocca e finitela di pontificare e dare lezioni di onesta’.


Ok, allora mi confermi che per te tutte noi traditrici siamo cagne? Giusto per capire


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco di capire, ma faccio molta fatica. “Patti chiari“ perché nel rapporto che si tradisce non c’erano?


Certo...i patti chiari sarebbero dovuti essere con l ufficiale...
Ma se ci uno tradisce che gli accordi siamo chiari ...con l altro...non vedo la necessità di raccontare all ufficioso un mare di cazzate ..


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non trombo un giro


Non era rivolto a te  specialmente , ma. Il senso è che quando vai con chi pensi che..... Non sai chi hai davanti ... 
Come per un phartner  finché non ci vivi insieme non  lo conosci  è pure dopo anni hai sorprese ...


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ok, allora mi confermi che per te tutte noi traditrici siamo cagne? Giusto per capire


Di solito lo dicono più delle amanti.


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Sinceramente non stavo nemmeno a pensarci troppo, e visto il rischio calcolato il resto era marginale. Ora con il senno di poi mi rendo conto dell'assurdo e del rischio.


Vero tutto quello che scrivi ma ,spesso quando guardo negli occhi mia moglie ripenso alle falsità che ho raccontato  ,sono pentito ora ma non in quei momenti e con questo ci si deve convivere .
Presumo sei giovane io già avevo la mia bella età ti posso dire che è dura avere segreti nella coppia ,puoi essere felice ora, ma non è come dal confessore che dici   una preghierina e sei perdonato , chi come noi non è stato scoperto ( per fortuna)  la cosa rimane in un angolino del cervello e ogni tanto ci fa ricordare come siamo stati falsi ,  ci vergogniamo? Forse no ma è un pesante macigno con cui ci dobbiamo sempre confrontare


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Passa troppo tempo tra una risposta e l’altra. Con tutti sti 3d mi dimentico.


non passa troppo tempo sei tu che non ti ricordi dal naso alla bocca


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ok, allora mi confermi che per te tutte noi traditrici siamo cagne? Giusto per capire


Voi come noi. Paro paro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Voi come noi. Paro paro.


Bon...metteremo su un allevamento.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bon...metteremo su un allevamento.


Per conto mio puoi fare quello che ti pare. La sostanza del mio ricorso tale è e tale rimane. Se parla troppo a vanvera.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non era rivolto a te  specialmente , ma. Il senso è che quando vai con chi pensi che..... Non sai chi hai davanti ...
> Come per un phartner  finché non ci vivi insieme non  lo conosci  è pure dopo anni hai sorprese ...


e infatti prendo precauzioni
Con un marito o una moglie ovviamente è un altro discorso


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per conto mio puoi fare quello che ti pare. La sostanza del mio ricorso tale è e tale rimane. Se parla troppo a vanvera.


Non sto contestando il tuo pensiero che può essere diverso dal mio, quello che non capisco è l'offesa gratuita...cagna è un'offesa pesante per le donne, la puoi rigirare come vuoi ma mi hai dato della poco di buono...o lo sei veramente o fa male sentirselo dire anche in un contesto di anonimato come questo.


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non passa troppo tempo sei tu che non ti ricordi dal naso alla bocca


Eh non è che vivo con il forum in mano.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non sto contestando il tuo pensiero che può essere diverso dal mio, quello che non capisco è l'offesa gratuita...cagna è un'offesa pesante per le donne, la puoi rigirare come vuoi ma mi hai dato della poco di buono...o lo sei veramente o fa male sentirselo dire anche in un contesto di anonimato come questo.


Invece zoccole è un complimento?
A parte i termini (io ne ho parlato non compresa https://www.tradimento.net/threads/zoccola-troia-puttana-e-sciupa-femmine-e-playboy.27314/ e anche @Skorpio ha aperto un thread https://www.tradimento.net/threads/la-troia-secondo-me.24032/ ) il punto è la coerenza tra ciò che si pretende è ciò che si fa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece zoccole è un complimento?
> A parte i termini (io ne ho parlato non compresa https://www.tradimento.net/threads/zoccola-troia-puttana-e-sciupa-femmine-e-playboy.27314/ e anche @Skorpio ha aperto un thread https://www.tradimento.net/threads/la-troia-secondo-me.24032/ ) il punto è la coerenza tra ciò che si pretende è ciò che si fa.


No Brunetta, a me hanno sempre insegnato a discutere senza offendere...in più qui viene usata un'offesa che è prettamente femminile, una donna che viene chiamata con questi nomi non ha modo di rispondere offendendo allo stesso modo l'uomo perché non esistono termini che offendano in ugual misura l'uomo...su questa cosa volevo attirare l'attenzione, poi che Pinco e te la pensiate diversamente da me bene venga, ne parliamo, siamo su un forum, ma non così.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

Amo il coniuge, ma la/o tradisco. 
Pretendo rispetto dall'amante, quando non si dà al coniuge  un po a senso unico  mejo, a cazzi miei.. 
Probabilmente chi dice così sa il significato delle parole ma non ha mai provato questi sentimenti e spara a vanvera .. Per darsi un riparo alla coscienza  se c'è .  Brutta malattia la Paraculite acuta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh non è che vivo con il forum in mano.


Ma se rispondi di continuo, non dire cretinate. Piuttosto non rispondere se non hai intenzione di seguire il discorso


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma se rispondi di continuo, non dire cretinate. Piuttosto non rispondere se non hai intenzione di seguire il discorso


Veramente spesso passano ore da quando rispondo. Anzi sono una di quelle che è meno connessa durante la giornata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Veramente spesso passano ore da quando rispondo. Anzi sono una di quelle che è meno connessa durante la giornata.


Ma se rispondi il minimo è rileggere a cosa stai rispondendo. 
In caso contrario stai zitta senza creare un loop. 
Si arriva a ripetere la stessa cosa in 10 pagina. Non è normale


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non sto contestando il tuo pensiero che può essere diverso dal mio, quello che non capisco è l'offesa gratuita...cagna è un'offesa pesante per le donne, la puoi rigirare come vuoi ma mi hai dato della poco di buono...o lo sei veramente o fa male sentirselo dire anche in un contesto di anonimato come questo.


Se fa male sentirselo dire finiscila, anzi finitela di parlare di onesta, sincerità e bla bla bla. Noi infedeli, tutti, dobbiamo solo tacere in materia. Diversamente, offenditi pure. Poco mi cambia.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No Brunetta, a me hanno sempre insegnato a discutere senza offendere...in più qui viene usata un'offesa che è prettamente femminile, una donna che viene chiamata con questi nomi non ha modo di rispondere offendendo allo stesso modo l'uomo perché non esistono termini che offendano in ugual misura l'uomo...su questa cosa volevo attirare l'attenzione, poi che Pinco e te la pensiate diversamente da me bene venga, ne parliamo, siamo su un forum, ma non così.


È prettamente femminile e tale resta che ti piaccia o meno, perché mi rivolgo all’autrice del post Della quale quest penso. Ti senti offesa? Eh ragazza mia…pure tu ti sei spartita la ciotola di un altra no? E pure la mia amante, io e tutti gli altri infedeli. Leggere che se parla de esse onesti quando si è tutto fuorché onesti a me fa abbastanza cacare. Come se l’onestà fosse una cosa che puoi attivare a tuo piacimento. Cioè vivi con uno, lo sposi, ci fai figli, progetti cazzi e mazzi, trombi con altri e te permetti pure de parla di valori, rispetto, onesta, sincerità, coerenza? Ma ste parole se offendono pure se se sentono citate in certi contesti.
e poi sai che te dico? A me me offende solo quello che so essere non del tutto falso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È prettamente femminile e tale resta che ti piaccia o meno, perché mi rivolgo all’autrice del post Della quale quest penso. Ti senti offesa? Eh ragazza mia…pure tu ti sei spartita la ciotola di un altra no? E pure la mia amante, io e tutti gli altri infedeli. Leggere che se parla de esse onesti quando si è tutto fuorché onesti a me fa abbastanza cacare. Come se l’onestà fosse una cosa che puoi attivare a tuo piacimento. Cioè vivi con uno, lo sposi, ci fai figli, progetti cazzi e mazzi, trombi con altri e te permetti pure de parla di valori, rispetto, onesta, sincerità, coerenza? Ma ste parole se offendono pure se se sentono citate in certi contesti.
> e poi sai che te dico? A me me offende solo quello che so essere non del tutto falso.


Quante belle frasi fatte da paraculo...sei un grande Pinco!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quante belle frasi fatte da paraculo...sei un grande Pinco!!!


Ti piace rivoltare la frittata. Come detto da altri i paraculi siete voi infedeli che parlate di onesta. Ridicoli. E paraculi per l’appunto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti piace rivoltare la frittata. Come detto da altri i paraculi siete voi infedeli che parlate di onesta. Ridicoli. E paraculi per l’appunto.


e no caro....qui quello che vuole passare da splendido sei te....con questi discorsini rimani simpatico sia ai traditori di cui fai parte che ai traditi perché sei l'unico che sa immedesimarsi nel loro dramma...chi è il paraculo?


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Altra cosa che mi lascia basita è l'atteggiamento delle altre traditrici del forum che ieri avevano ampiamente appoggiato la mia linea di pensiero...nessuna di voi si è sentita offesa dal sig. Pinco?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e no caro....qui quello che vuole passare da splendido sei te....con questi discorsini rimani simpatico sia ai traditori di cui fai parte che ai traditi perché sei l'unico che sa immedesimarsi nel loro dramma...chi è il paraculo?


E da quando mi interessa risultare simpatico qui? 
Mica me immedesimo nel loro dramma essendone io l’artefice. 
Ma che se parla de esse onesti….
Come mai ti brucia così tanto? Te non eri quella che si trombava l’amico di famiglia e di tuo marito, giusto? Casi umani….


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi lascia basita è l'atteggiamento delle altre traditrici del forum che ieri avevano ampiamente appoggiato la mia linea di pensiero...nessuna di voi si è sentita offesa dal sig. Pinco?


Magari si sono anche sentite offese, più facile mi abbiano compatito, ma tutto ciò a me lascia indifferente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi lascia basita è l'atteggiamento delle altre traditrici del forum che ieri avevano ampiamente appoggiato la mia linea di pensiero...nessuna di voi si è sentita offesa dal sig. Pinco?


Secondo me, Pinco, che pure offende senza remore (io non gli ho risposto per mesi per questo) in questo caso non stava offendendo e usava termini “maschilisti” per evidenziare che il re... la regina è nuda.
Fare polemiche sul termine è, per me ovviamente, in questo caso fuorviante.
Chiunque abbia una relazione con una persona sposata sa che sta accettando la promiscuità, come minimo con il coniuge, ma anche con altre persone. Se non fa piacere, bisognerebbe evitare. Se poi chi ha la relazione è a sua volta sposato, come minimo “si va a letto in quattro“.
Se dà fastidio le altre persone vengono pensate come “amanti“ , come se chi pensa non lo fosse.
Funziona questo modo di ragionare? Per me no.
Poi potranno esserci relazioni diverse, ma in linea di principio così è.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pinco
[QUOTE="Pincopallino ha detto:


> E da quando mi interessa risultare simpatico qui?
> Mica me immedesimo nel loro dramma essendone io l’artefice.
> Ma che se parla de esse onesti….
> Come mai ti brucia così tanto? Te non eri quella che si trombava l’amico di famiglia e di tuo marito, giusto? Casi umani….


si, sono io, bravo, ricordi bene....


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me, Pinco, che pure offende senza remore (io non gli ho risposto per mesi per questo) in questo caso non stava offendendo e usava termini “maschilisti” per evidenziare che il re... la regina è nuda.
> Fare polemiche sul termine è, per me ovviamente, in questo caso fuorviante.
> Chiunque abbia una relazione con una persona sposata sa che sta accettando la promiscuità, come minimo con il coniuge, ma anche con altre persone. Se non fa piacere, bisognerebbe evitare. Se poi chi ha la relazione è a sua volta sposato, come minimo “si va a letto in quattro“.
> Se dà fastidio le altre persone vengono pensate come “amanti“ , come se chi pensa non lo fosse.
> ...


Casso sei anche intelligente. Io offendo e me prendo le legnate che me date, abbastanza serenamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> si, sono io, bravo, ricordi bene....


E allora taci. Che fai più bella figura.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché il mio amico nel 1994 si è beccato HIV grazie a una che non gli bastava marito e amante  e si frequentavano da più di 3 anni.


Come ti ha già nella sostanza detto  @Nocciola , è anche secondo me: ha sbagliato, non ha avuto testa 

La "garanzia " non la possiamo avere nemmeno nei matrimoni: figuriamoci con chi è ALL'EVIDENZA promiscuo, non c'entra nulla il tempo di frequentazione.  Io dovrei mettere la mano sul fuoco per lui E ANCHE PER LA SUA COMPAGNA? 

A tacere  che i metodi contraccettivi  (volendo proprio  trascurare le malattie) più efficaci sono tutti a base ormonale, e che pur non avendo  avuto in passato problemi con la pillola, non intendo assumere ormoni per rapporti clandestini  (a parte che comunque non mi va di correre il rischio di giocarmi la salute per qualche scopata, e resta il motivo principale). Poi ognuno fa ciò che crede, ma per me siamo nel campo dell'incoscienza


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E allora taci. Che fai più bella figura.


Taci vallo a dire a tua sorella


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Taci vallo a dire a tua sorella


no no lo dico a te. E lo ribadisco.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> no no lo dico a te. E lo ribadisco.


Non mi frega di quello che dici te, continua a parlare con chi ti ascolta...io ho finito.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non mi frega di quello che dici te, continua a parlare con chi ti ascolta...io ho finito.


Era ora. Peraltro l’hai tirata te per le lunghe. C’avrai i tuoi motivi.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io il preservativo lo tolgo solo per ciulare e per pisciare. Il mio medico mi ha detto che per proteggermi dalle malattie devo metterlo sempre ma in quelle due occasioni mi è obiettivamente impossibile.
> Pero ad esempio Foglia e Nocciola lo fanno usare sempre a prescindere dal tempo di frequentazione.


A me a tal proposito stupisce poter anche solo pensare di essere nella minoranza di coloro che frequentano promiscui e lo usano, pensa te


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me a tal proposito stupisce poter anche solo pensare di essere nella minoranza di coloro che frequentano promiscui e lo usano, pensa te


E cara mia, ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni.
E per parte mia ognuno può fare quello che gli pare, a me onestamente interessa meno di zero.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E cara mia, ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni.
> E per parte mia ognuno può fare quello che gli pare, a me onestamente interessa meno di zero.


Si si, lo so, ma non sei certamente l'unico a pensarla così.  Se tiro una somma, anche solo qui dentro  (dove siamo più aperti a parlarne), il dubbio di essere nella minoranza mi viene più che concreto.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si si, lo so, ma non sei certamente l'unico a pensarla così.  Se tiro una somma, anche solo qui dentro  (dove siamo più aperti a parlarne), il dubbio di essere nella minoranza mi viene più che concreto.


Ma sai Foglia, io non ne faccio nemmeno più una questione. Alla mia età o si fa quel che dico io come piace a me, o non si fa. Non ho più né tempo né voglia di perdermi in bisticci inutili. Io passo proprio oltre. Proprio manco ci discuto. Non vuoi? Via, salutiamoci e fora di ball.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma sai Foglia, io non ne faccio nemmeno più una questione. Alla mia età o si fa quel che dico io come piace a me, o non si fa. Non ho più né tempo né voglia di perdermi in bisticci inutili. Io passo proprio oltre. Proprio manco ci discuto. Non vuoi? Via, salutiamoci e fora di ball.


Non è in discussione questo! 
Te sei UNO. Se faccio una conta qui dentro, come te la pensano in tanti e tante.
Voglio dire: se ogni giorno ci strafogassimo di cibo del mc donald, dubito che qualcuno andrebbe contro il parere dei medici 

Invece è stato detto in ogni salsa è lingua  (non vale solo per i traditori, ma pure per i promiscui tutti, o per chi ne frequenta) che l'unico rimedio per diminuire il rischio di malattie è il profilattico, eppure nella pratica lo usano una minoranza


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è in discussione questo!
> Te sei UNO. Se faccio una conta qui dentro, come te la pensano in tanti e tante.
> Voglio dire: se ogni giorno ci strafogassimo di cibo del mc donald, dubito che qualcuno andrebbe contro il parere dei medici
> 
> Invece è stato detto in ogni salsa è lingua  (non vale solo per i traditori, ma pure per i promiscui tutti, o per chi ne frequenta) che l'unico rimedio per diminuire il rischio di malattie è il profilattico, eppure nella pratica lo usano una minoranza


Pure non ciulare aiuta.


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure non ciulare aiuta.


Ambe', quello sicuro!!!!


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come ti ha già nella sostanza detto  @Nocciola , è anche secondo me: ha sbagliato, non ha avuto testa
> 
> La "garanzia " non la possiamo avere nemmeno nei matrimoni: figuriamoci con chi è ALL'EVIDENZA promiscuo, non c'entra nulla il tempo di frequentazione.  Io dovrei mettere la mano sul fuoco per lui E ANCHE PER LA SUA COMPAGNA?
> 
> A tacere  che i metodi contraccettivi  (volendo proprio  trascurare le malattie) più efficaci sono tutti a base ormonale, e che pur non avendo  avuto in passato problemi con la pillola, non intendo assumere ormoni per rapporti clandestini  (a parte che comunque non mi va di correre il rischio di giocarmi la salute per qualche scopata, e resta il motivo principale). Poi ognuno fa ciò che crede, ma per me siamo nel campo dell'incoscienza


Non sono solo i metodi contraccettivi . Ho parlato di un mio amico che l'altro ieri mi ha confidato che girano in rete foto della moglie  non il viso ma vedendo  i nei e i tatuaggi e i capelli è lei ... Bella figura ....alla domanda chi è il tuo amante ? Risposta non ricordo... dal 2018 a oggi sono tre.  Approposito di fiducia ...


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Risposta non ricordo... dal 2018 a oggi sono tre. Approposito di fiducia ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sono solo i metodi contraccettivi . Ho parlato di un mio amico che l'altro ieri mi ha confidato che girano in rete foto della moglie  non il viso ma vedendo  i nei e i tatuaggi e i capelli è lei ... Bella figura ....alla domanda chi è il tuo amante ? Risposta non ricordo... dal 2018 a oggi sono tre.  Approposito di fiducia ...


Certo che se un ex amante arriva a postare le tue foto in internet non è da denuncia ma semplicemente da ...ti spacco entrambe le gambe ....
Ma lentamente...poi con lo spacca noci procedo a romperti uno per uno ogni dito delle mani ..
Poi vediamo se hai ancora voglia di postare le mie foto ...


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che se un ex amante arriva a postare le tue foto in internet non è da denuncia ma semplicemente da ...ti spacco entrambe le gambe ....
> Ma lentamente...poi con lo spacca noci procedo a romperti uno per uno ogni dito delle mani ..
> Poi vediamo se hai ancora voglia di postare le mie foto ...


Sì ma oramai il danno è fatto  
Ci vuole culo anche per quello, mi sa.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì ma oramai il danno è fatto
> Ci vuole culo anche per quello, mi sa.


Verissimo. Chi tradisce sa bene che una percentuale di rischio ci sarà sempre. Anche perché a volte certe situazioni ti incattiviscono tirandoti fuori un peggio che nemmeno sapevi di avere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì ma oramai il danno è fatto
> Ci vuole culo anche per quello, mi sa.


Oppsss  mi dimenticavo della finanza...
Ormai il danno è fatto...hai ragione...
Ma una bella multa a quello che si è voluto divertire non gliela toglie nessuno...
Un modo o nell' altro...uno il modo di vendicarsi lo trova.. ...


----------



## Foglia (1 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oppsss  mi dimenticavo della finanza...
> Ormai il danno è fatto...hai ragione...
> Ma una bella multa a quello che si è voluto divertire non gliela toglie nessuno...
> Un modo o nell' altro...uno il modo di vendicarsi lo trova.. ...


Una volta immesse nella rete, credo che sia difficile persino risalire a chi lo ha fatto.  Possibile eh, ma più che della gdf è compito credo della postale. Tanto per dire: quando rubarono il mio scooter, dovetti insistere perché verbalizzassero almeno di che colore fosse.....
Poi non so, eh: non sono esperta.Ma mi sa che si fa prima a far nulla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi lascia basita è l'atteggiamento delle altre traditrici del forum che ieri avevano ampiamente appoggiato la mia linea di pensiero...nessuna di voi si è sentita offesa dal sig. Pinco?


Il termine mi ha infastidito parecchio...in senso generale...

Perché io sostengo che almeno con l ufficiale non ci si debba raccontare cazzate...
L extra è bello perché è divertimento e leggerezza non deve essere fonte di problemi ...

Ma cagna detto da uno che sostiene di aver avuto x mila amanti...non mi tocca...


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il termine mi ha infastidito parecchio...in senso generale...
> 
> Perché io sostengo che almeno con l ufficiale non ci si debba raccontare cazzate...
> L extra è bello perché è divertimento e leggerezza non deve essere fonte di problemi ...
> ...


forse hai ragione...ho sbagliato io a dare importanza alla cosa...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> forse hai ragione...ho sbagliato io a dare importanza alla cosa...


Cagna fa schifo. Ma pure zoccola (sarebbe un topo di fogna) troia, vacca.
E fa schifo chi pensa che il sesso sia una schifezza.
Ma però ci vuole coerenza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cagna fa schifo. Ma pure zoccola (sarebbe un topo di fogna) troia, vacca.
> E fa schifo chi pensa che il sesso sia una schifezza.
> Ma però ci vuole coerenza.


Certo... è bello però notare come di tutte quelle che la pensavano come me l'aggettivo cagna me lo sono beccato solo io...bah...forse tradirò diversamente dalle altre ...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo... è bello però notare come di tutte quelle che la pensavano come me l'aggettivo cagna me lo sono beccato solo io...bah...forse tradirò diversamente dalle altre ...


Ma Pinco avrebbe scritto "Circe tu sei una cagna"?


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma Pinco avrebbe scritto "Circe tu sei una cagna"?


È prettamente femminile e tale resta che ti piaccia o meno, perché mi rivolgo all’autrice del post Della quale quest penso. Ti senti offesa? Eh ragazza mia…pure tu ti sei spartita la ciotola di un altra no? E pure la mia amante, io e tutti gli altri infedeli. Leggere che se parla de esse onesti quando si è tutto fuorché onesti a me fa abbastanza cacare. Come se l’onestà fosse una cosa che puoi attivare a tuo piacimento. Cioè vivi con uno, lo sposi, ci fai figli, progetti cazzi e mazzi, trombi con altri e te permetti pure de parla di valori, rispetto, onesta, sincerità, coerenza? Ma ste parole se offendono pure se se sentono citate in certi contesti.
e poi sai che te dico? A me me offende solo quello che so essere non del tutto falso
Questo scritto da Pinco per me ..che ci leggi?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> È prettamente femminile e tale resta che ti piaccia o meno, perché mi rivolgo all’autrice del post Della quale quest penso. Ti senti offesa? Eh ragazza mia…pure tu ti sei spartita la ciotola di un altra no? E pure la mia amante, io e tutti gli altri infedeli. Leggere che se parla de esse onesti quando si è tutto fuorché onesti a me fa abbastanza cacare. Come se l’onestà fosse una cosa che puoi attivare a tuo piacimento. Cioè vivi con uno, lo sposi, ci fai figli, progetti cazzi e mazzi, trombi con altri e te permetti pure de parla di valori, rispetto, onesta, sincerità, coerenza? Ma ste parole se offendono pure se se sentono citate in certi contesti.
> e poi sai che te dico? A me me offende solo quello che so essere non del tutto falso
> Questo scritto da Pinco per me ..che ci leggi?


Ti sei sentita presa in causa tu.
Lui aveva fatto evidentissimamente un discorso generale e hai chiesto tu di andarci piano con le parole. Al suo rimarcare che era un discorso generale hai ribattuto chiedendo se tu fossi cagna. E ti ha risposto come hai riportato. L'impressione è che ti ci senta.
Comunque non mi riguarda, ci mancherebbe, è che mi fa ridere che ogni tot salta fuori sta menata delle ossa e delle cagne e delle ciotole e mi scappa da ridere a vedere l'indignazione.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo... è bello però notare come di tutte quelle che la pensavano come me l'aggettivo cagna me lo sono beccato solo io...bah...forse tradirò diversamente dalle altre ...


Non l’ha detto a te. Ma in riferimento ad altro. Almeno io ho capito così. Ovvero come una raccomandazione a tener presente che si è tutti nello stesso ruolo. Magari ho capito male. Poi non so se ci sono scontri pregressi tra voi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti sei sentita presa in causa tu.
> Lui aveva fatto evidentissimamente un discorso generale e hai chiesto tu di andarci piano con le parole. Al suo rimarcare che era un discorso generale hai ribattuto chiedendo se tu fossi cagna. E ti ha risposto come hai riportato. L'impressione è che ti ci senta.
> Comunque non mi riguarda, ci mancherebbe, è che mi fa ridere che ogni tot salta fuori sta menata delle ossa e delle cagne e delle ciotole e mi scappa da ridere a vedere l'indignazione.


Se voleva fare un discorso generale non mi quotava...nel momento che ti agganci al mio discorso ti rivolgi a me... evidentemente era una cosa che pensava e ne ha approfittato per vomitarmela addosso...questo quello che penso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ha detto a te. Ma in riferimento ad altro. Almeno io ho capito così. Ovvero come una raccomandazione a tener presente che si è tutti nello stesso ruolo. Magari ho capito male. Poi non so se ci sono scontri pregressi tra voi.


Assolutamente no


----------



## oriente70 (1 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che se un ex amante arriva a postare le tue foto in internet non è da denuncia ma semplicemente da ...ti spacco entrambe le gambe ....
> Ma lentamente...poi con lo spacca noci procedo a romperti uno per uno ogni dito delle mani ..
> Poi vediamo se hai ancora voglia di postare le mie foto ...


Intanto il guaio è fatto. E a dir lei sono tre ex ...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se voleva fare un discorso generale non mi quotava...nel momento che ti agganci al mio discorso ti rivolgi a me... evidentemente era una cosa che pensava e ne ha approfittato per vomitarmela addosso...questo quello che penso.


Non vedo perché dovrebbe avercela con te.
Ha exploit di aggressività. Ma quando si ritiene giudicato.
Però, raccontando, tutti ci esponiamo al giudizio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo perché dovrebbe avercela con te.
> Ha exploit di aggressività. Ma quando si ritiene giudicato.
> Però, raccontando, tutti ci esponiamo al giudizio.


Va a finire che mi tocca pure chiedere scusa....io non lo so perché ce l'ha con me, se si ritiene giudicato da me non so neppure questo perché, di normale io non giudico nessuno, il mio motto è sempre stato vivi e lascia vivere, figurati se mi metto a giudicare lui.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure non ciulare aiuta.


Dipende dai punti di vista


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

uhm…scusate non mi è chiaro: ma giudicato de che? Ma lo vedete da dove è partita l’elucubrazione mentale di sta tizia?
da un quote.
punto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi lascia basita è l'atteggiamento delle altre traditrici del forum che ieri avevano ampiamente appoggiato la mia linea di pensiero...nessuna di voi si è sentita offesa dal sig. Pinco?


io ho interpretato in maniera meno offensiva di come l mesi interpretato tu, dopodiché ammetto anche che mi scivola 
Continuo a pensare che posso essere disonesta com alcuni e onestissima con altri. Anzi forse proprio perché sono obbligata a dover mentire a casa evito di mentire nehli altri contesti visto che non è una cosa che amo fare


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista


beh amore mio…se non si ciula, non ci si ammala esattamente come se si ciula con persone sane.
come sai bene, io impongo nulla a nessuno.
nessuno punta la pistola, tutti liberissimi. 
di entrare e di uscire.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Va a finire che mi tocca pure chiedere scusa....io non lo so perché ce l'ha con me, se si ritiene giudicato da me non so neppure questo perché, di normale io non giudico nessuno, il mio motto è sempre stato vivi e lascia vivere, figurati se mi metto a giudicare lui.


Chiedere scusa no, anche perché mica ci si scusa di non avere capito un caz.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se voleva fare un discorso generale non mi quotava...nel momento che ti agganci al mio discorso ti rivolgi a me... evidentemente era una cosa che pensava e ne ha approfittato per vomitarmela addosso...questo quello che penso.


Guarda che ci si aggancia per ampliare discorsi, non per offendere così a cazzo di cane, per restare in tema.
In ogni caso fatti vostri.


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se voleva fare un discorso generale non mi quotava...nel momento che ti agganci al mio discorso ti rivolgi a me... evidentemente era una cosa che pensava e ne ha approfittato per vomitarmela addosso...questo quello che penso.


Sono andata a rileggere il post, ha quotato te ma non si riferiva a te


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> uhm…scusate non mi è chiaro: ma giudicato de che? Ma lo vedete da dove è partita l’elucubrazione mentale di sta tizia?
> da un quote.
> punto.


Almeno la mia elucubrazione mentale è partita da qualcosa, la tua non si sa


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chiedere scusa no, anche perché mica ci si scusa di non avere capito un caz.


E che ci vuoi fare...oltre a cagna sono anche scema


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E che ci vuoi fare...oltre a cagna sono anche scema


il posto di scema è già occupato, dovresti chiederle se te ne da un pezzo.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Almeno la mia elucubrazione mentale è partita da qualcosa, la tua non si sa


La mia, come scritto più volte dal mio pensiero a riguardo che tale era e tale e’ rimasto. Dovresti rileggere meglio Arcistufo e Brunetta, che notoriamente e spessamente mi bastonano, ti hanno spiegato bene.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> il posto di scema è già occupato, dovresti chiederle se te ne da un pezzo.


Sai che c'è...le persone come te non meritano nemmeno una risposta...e te sai il perché.





Pincopallino ha detto:


> La mia, come scritto più volte dal mio pensiero a riguardo che tale era e tale e’ rimasto. Dovresti rileggere meglio Arcistufo e Brunetta, che notoriamente e spessamente mi bastonano, ti hanno spiegato bene.


Pinco, veramente, non ho più voglia di ascoltarti


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che c'è...le persone come te non meritano nemmeno una risposta...e te sai il perché.
> Pinco, veramente, non ho più voglia di ascoltarti


Risposta uno: e quindi perché sei qui? almeno io sto guidando e passo il tempo.
risposta due: idem c.s.


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che c'è...le persone come te non meritano nemmeno una risposta...e te sai il perché.
> Pinco, veramente, non ho più voglia di ascoltarti


In questo caso era riferito a me.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Va a finire che mi tocca pure chiedere scusa....io non lo so perché ce l'ha con me, se si ritiene giudicato da me non so neppure questo perché, di normale io non giudico nessuno, il mio motto è sempre stato vivi e lascia vivere, figurati se mi metto a giudicare lui.


Ma non c’entri tu!


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non c’entri tu!


Brunetta se io scrivo una cosa quotando una persona, questa prende male la cosa ma io sono consapevole di non essermi rivolto a lei cambio registro nelle risposte, lui invece ha continuato a ribadire quello che avevo capito io...leggi i messaggi e ti rendi conto, è stato un crescendo di cattiveria, questo ho percepito da parte sua.
Ho letto le risposte delle altre e nessuna ha detto di sentirsi offesa dal termine cagna..sono stata troppo permalosa? Può darsi, ma non tutti siamo uguali e ci sta che ci siano delle cose che infastidiscono più di altre, ma non perché come hanno detto sia Pinco che Arci mi ci sento cagna ma perché per me sono termini "vigliacchi", vengono usati solo per sminuire le donne e farle sentire inferiori togliendo loro il diritto di replica visto che come ho già detto non esistono neppure altre parole altrettanto offensive da usare verso gli uomini.
Detto ciò io ho sempre reputato Pinco una persona intelligente, nel momento che vede in che direzione stavo andando se avesse voluto avrebbe potuto tranquillamente riportare il discorso su quello che voleva dire effettivamente , lo sa fare benissimo, se ha continuato su questa riga è perché voleva continuare così, il perché lo sa solo lui.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Brunetta se io scrivo una cosa quotando una persona, questa prende male la cosa ma io sono consapevole di non essermi rivolto a lei cambio registro nelle risposte, lui invece ha continuato a ribadire quello che avevo capito io...leggi i messaggi e ti rendi conto, è stato un crescendo di cattiveria, questo ho percepito da parte sua.
> Ho letto le risposte delle altre e nessuna ha detto di sentirsi offesa dal termine cagna..sono stata troppo permalosa? Può darsi, ma non tutti siamo uguali e ci sta che ci siano delle cose che infastidiscono più di altre, ma non perché come hanno detto sia Pinco che Arci mi ci sento cagna ma perché per me sono termini "vigliacchi", vengono usati solo per sminuire le donne e farle sentire inferiori togliendo loro il diritto di replica visto che come ho già detto non esistono neppure altre parole altrettanto offensive da usare verso gli uomini.
> Detto ciò io ho sempre reputato Pinco una persona intelligente, nel momento che vede in che direzione stavo andando se avesse voluto avrebbe potuto tranquillamente riportare il discorso su quello che voleva dire effettivamente , lo sa fare benissimo, se ha continuato su questa riga è perché voleva continuare così, il perché lo sa solo lui.


A me piace lasciare andare le persone dove vogliono andare. Anzi vedendole così convinte le aiuto proprio. Qui come nella vita reale. Mai piaciuto far cambiare idea alle persone. Anni fa pensa che vidi una che si stava per buttare dal ponte di Paderno d’Adda, cercalo in rete che lo trovi. E che dovevo fare, se voleva buttarsi avrà avuto le sue ragioni. E così fece.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In questo caso era riferito a me.


Vedi che lo sai anche te? Chi è che ti aveva affibiato questo epiteto? perplesso o Arcistufo? Non me lo ricordo più.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me piace lasciare andare le persone dove vogliono andare. Anzi vedendole così convinte le aiuto proprio. Qui come nella vita reale. Mai piaciuto far cambiare idea alle persone. Anni fa pensa che vidi una che si stava per buttare dal ponte di Paderno d’Adda, cercalo in rete che lo trovi. E che dovevo fare, se voleva buttarsi avrà avuto le sue ragioni. E così fece.


Io avrei fatto il contrario...le avrei impedito di buttarsi perché tante volte nella vita le persone possono cambiare idea, magari a mente fredda avrebbe capito che stava per fare una bischerata...se fosse rimasta convinta di fare la cosa giusta la volta dopo avrebbe preso un fucile e si sarebbe sparata a casa sua senza poter dare a nessuno la possibilità di aiutarla...pensi così perché ti sopravvaluti, se una persona ha già preso la decisione definitiva nulla di quello che potresti fare te potrebbe cambiare le cose, al contrario se la decisione presa fosse arrivata dettata solo dal momento se decidi di fare ragionare la persona potresti darle giusto il tempo di ritornare in se per prendere la strada giusta...come vedi il tuo intervento non deciderebbe niente della vita dell'altro individuo, gli regaleresti solo del tempo per riflettere.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io avrei fatto il contrario...le avrei impedito di buttarsi perché tante volte nella vita le persone possono cambiare idea, magari a mente fredda avrebbe capito che stava per fare una bischerata...se fosse rimasta convinta di fare la cosa giusta la volta dopo avrebbe preso un fucile e si sarebbe sparata a casa sua senza poter dare a nessuno la possibilità di aiutarla...pensi così perché ti sopravvaluti, se una persona ha già preso la decisione definitiva nulla di quello che potresti fare te potrebbe cambiare le cose, al contrario se la decisione presa fosse arrivata dettata solo dal momento se decidi di fare ragionare la persona potresti darle giusto il tempo di ritornare in se per prendere la strada giusta...come vedi il tuo intervento non deciderebbe niente della vita dell'altro individuo, gli regaleresti solo del tempo per riflettere.


Ma a me, cosa me ne frega di darle del tempo per riflettere? Se ha deciso di andare in quella direzione ci vada. È grande, sa scegliere, si accomodi. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni. Qua dentro più persone e ben piu‘ intelligenti di me hanno cercato di farti capire che scrivevi cacate, giusto? Beh loro sono state più diplomatiche, ma la sostanza era quella. Te hai cambiato idea? Non mi pare. E allora vai, a me cambia meno di zero. Il mondo va avanti comunque, anche se quello si butto dal ponte. L’importante è che abbia trovato la sua pace. Potrei anche provare ad intervenire ove vige un legami affettivo, che so tipo un figlio, na moglie, namante. Ma per il resto ognuno è liberissimo di buttarsi di sotto quando e Come meglio crede.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma a me, cosa me ne frega di darle del tempo per riflettere? Se ha deciso di andare in quella direzione ci vada. È grande, sa scegliere, si accomodi. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni. Qua dentro più persone e ben piu‘ intelligenti di me hanno cercato di farti capire che scrivevi cacate, giusto? Beh loro sono state più diplomatiche, ma la sostanza era quella. Te hai cambiato idea? Non mi pare. E allora vai, a me cambia meno di zero. Il mondo va avanti comunque, anche se quello si butto dal ponte. L’importante è che abbia trovato la sua pace. Potrei anche provare ad intervenire ove vige un legami affettivo, che so tipo un figlio, na moglie, namante. Ma per il resto ognuno è liberissimo di buttarsi di sotto quando e Come meglio crede.


Ho cambiato idea fino ad un certo punto... probabilmente hai toccato un nervo scoperto, ti faccio capire cosa sta succedendo e te continui...allora vuoi semplicemente la rissa. A me quei termini danno sui nervi...non riesco a tollerarli, potevi continuare evitando di dire che se me la prendo è perché lo sono...non ti pare? Hai detto bene...tra noi non c'è nessuno legame affettivo, giusto? Quindi lascia perdere... già la seconda volta che quando parli di me mi fai notare che i rapporti su un forum non valgono un cazzo...quindi perché sei ancora a perdere tempo con me a dirmi che se mi incazzo a te conta meno di zero??? L'ho capito, non importa ripeterlo all'infinito.


----------



## ipazia (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Brunetta se io scrivo una cosa quotando una persona, questa prende male la cosa ma io sono consapevole di non essermi rivolto a lei cambio registro nelle risposte, lui invece ha continuato a ribadire quello che avevo capito io...leggi i messaggi e ti rendi conto, è stato un crescendo di cattiveria, questo ho percepito da parte sua.
> Ho letto le risposte delle altre e nessuna ha detto di sentirsi offesa dal termine cagna..sono stata troppo permalosa? Può darsi, ma non tutti siamo uguali e ci sta che ci siano delle cose che infastidiscono più di altre, ma non perché come hanno detto sia Pinco che Arci mi ci sento cagna ma perché per me sono termini "vigliacchi", vengono usati solo per sminuire le donne e farle sentire inferiori togliendo loro il diritto di replica visto che come ho già detto non esistono neppure altre parole altrettanto offensive da usare verso gli uomini.
> Detto ciò io ho sempre reputato Pinco una persona intelligente, nel momento che vede in che direzione stavo andando se avesse voluto avrebbe potuto tranquillamente riportare il discorso su quello che voleva dire effettivamente , lo sa fare benissimo, se ha continuato su questa riga è perché voleva continuare così, il perché lo sa solo lui.


Come fa un termine, come cagna, a farTI sentire sminuita?

Lascia perdere i maschi che usano o non usano questi termini.
Ci sono maschi che non li usano e usano maniere impeccabili e sono violenti in maniera profonda e indicibile.

Concentrati sul perchè un termine "cagna" ti fa incazzare a questo modo.
E perchè la butti su una specie di gara "questi termini ci sono per le donne ma non per gli uomini"

vuoi dei termini per gli uomini?

Schiavo del cazzo, puttana, cagnetto...ogni termine al femminile può essere usato al maschile.
Basta usarlo. Con la consapevolezza del potere che ha o non ha una parola.
Ricordo un maschio a cui avevo fatto segno, in silenzio e sorridendo, di cazzo piccolo (presente: pollice e indice accostati)...si era incazzato da morire...mi aveva fatta ridere un sacco! 

Ti offro la mia di prospettiva su quel termine. Cagna.

Mi fa ridere. Onestamente e profondamente.

Ci vedo dentro l'inettitudine maschile di fronte alla potenza del femminile, un inchino al mio potere di essere cagna, ma con chi decido io.
E' il mio potere di dare e togliere.

come mi fa ridere troia, puttana...genuinamente mi fa ridere e tendenzialmente rispondere "paga tesoro, se puoi"....la maggior parte non può semplicemente pagarmi. 

*Nessuno ti può sminuire. 
Salvo tu glielo permetta. 

Ma allora non è l'altro a sminuirti.
Sei tu a farlo delegando all'altro. *

Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come fa un termine, come cagna, a farTI sentire sminuita?
> 
> Lascia perdere i maschi che usano o non usano questi termini.
> Ci sono maschi che non li usano e usano maniere impeccabili e sono violenti in maniera profonda e indicibile.
> ...


Grazie mille.... farò tesoro di queste parole, è un punto di vista che non ho mai usato.


----------



## ipazia (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Grazie mille.... farò tesoro di queste parole, è un punto di vista che non ho mai usato.


Prego...pensaci... 

Nel 3d di edo quel potere è manifesto.

Il Potere di dare e togliere (la Vita).

...guarda come concia gli inetti quel Potere...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come fa un termine, come cagna, a farTI sentire sminuita?
> 
> Lascia perdere i maschi che usano o non usano questi termini.
> Ci sono maschi che non li usano e usano maniere impeccabili e sono violenti in maniera profonda e indicibile.
> ...


Il bello di @ipazia è che ti fa venire in mente un miliardo di cose.






Io però resto un po' zoccola, perché nelle parole, usate in certi modi e in certi ambiti, può esserci sempre del vanto.


----------



## ipazia (2 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il bello di @ipazia è che ti fa venire in mente un miliardo di cose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente  

...e pensa...potrei usare la tua stessa frase, anzi, togliendoci pure "un po'" proprio perchè nelle parole, usate in certi modi e in certi ambiti, può esserci del vanto 

Io sono zoccola.
Perchè lo decido io. Quando lo decido io. Con chi lo decido io.
Con chi è Degno della zoccola.

E la zoccola....è proprio per pochissimi...pochissimi maschi hanno il portafoglio adeguato. 

Io proporrei zoccol* ....


EDIT: fra l'altro trovo estremamente divertente il fatto che il maschile, in generale, non riesca a comprendere l'offesa ma abbia la necessità del femminile per farlo. 
Tenendo conto della millenaria narrazione per cui è il genere maschile ad occuparsi dell'offendere, nel suo senso etimologico.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Grazie mille.... farò tesoro di queste parole, è un punto di vista che non ho mai usato.


Sperem.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> ...e pensa...potrei usare la tua stessa frase, anzi, togliendoci pure "un po'" proprio perchè nelle parole, usate in certi modi e in certi ambiti, può esserci del vanto
> 
> ...


No te prego!! Non ricominciamo con gli ****


----------



## ipazia (2 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No te prego!! Non ricominciamo con gli ****


   

era troppo bella messa lì così...

sto sghignazzando da sola


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho cambiato idea fino ad un certo punto... probabilmente hai toccato un nervo scoperto, ti faccio capire cosa sta succedendo e te continui...allora vuoi semplicemente la rissa. A me quei termini danno sui nervi...non riesco a tollerarli, potevi continuare evitando di dire che se me la prendo è perché lo sono...non ti pare? Hai detto bene...tra noi non c'è nessuno legame affettivo, giusto? Quindi lascia perdere... già la seconda volta che quando parli di me mi fai notare che i rapporti su un forum non valgono un cazzo...quindi perché sei ancora a perdere tempo con me a dirmi che se mi incazzo a te conta meno di zero??? L'ho capito, non importa ripeterlo all'infinito.


Come dicevo ieri, ci passo il tempo qui in attesa di qualche cosa. Prima ero sul water. Ora attendo asciughi il pavimento per tirare giù le sedie e rimettere le piante al loro posto. La rissa...odio...non la metterei in questi termini. Sto solo disquisendo. Come ti dice Ipazia sei tu stessa che dai potere alle parole altrui di sminuire quello che sei (se sei). Poi le motivazioni di questo tuo atteggiamento le sai solo tu.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come dicevo ieri, ci passo il tempo qui in attesa di qualche cosa. Prima ero sul water. Ora attendo asciughi il pavimento per tirare giù le sedie e rimettere le piante al loro posto. La rissa...odio...non la metterei in questi termini. Sto solo disquisendo. Come ti dice Ipazia sei tu stessa che dai potere alle parole altrui di sminuire quello che sei (se sei). Poi le motivazioni di questo tuo atteggiamento le sai solo tu.


Guarda se c'è una certezza è che io "sono"!!!... motivazioni? Mi hai semplicemente fatto incazzare...sono permalosa? Si lo sono, sono troppo impulsiva? Si lo sono...sono così....qui c'è molta gente che riesce a rimanere impassibile a un sacco di cose, io non riesco...se non si fosse capito prendo fuoco facilmente...che faccio? Mi butto di sotto dal ponte come quella che hai lasciato lì a lanciarsi? Quindi ti lascio altri argomenti su cui disquisire semmai avessi altri buchi di tempo da riempire...io vado a lavare il cane.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda se c'è una certezza è che io "sono"!!!... motivazioni? Mi hai semplicemente fatto incazzare...sono permalosa? Si lo sono, sono troppo impulsiva? Si lo sono...sono così....qui c'è molta gente che riesce a rimanere impassibile a un sacco di cose, io non riesco...se non si fosse capito prendo fuoco facilmente...che faccio? Mi butto di sotto dal ponte come quella che hai lasciato lì a lanciarsi? Quindi ti lascio altri argomenti su cui disquisire semmai avessi altri buchi di tempo da riempire...io vado a lavare il cane.


Mi raccomando prima dagli una spazzolata. Poi mettigli la pipetta spot on. Io ora faccio un sonnellino perché ho sonno..


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi raccomando prima dagli una spazzolata. Poi mettigli la pipetta spot on. Io ora faccio un sonnellino perché ho sonno..


Bravo riposati...sogni d'oro


----------



## Anatoly79 (3 Giugno 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco la questione, si parla di amanti cosa centra mio marito? Mi vuoi portare a dire cosa? che non avendo rispetto di mio marito allora se uno fa lo stronzo con me lo devo tollerare, capire e magari dare anche una bella pacca sulla spalla?


Ciao Jupiter, volevo porti una domanda, ma se fosse tuo marito ad avere una storia extra, come la prenderesti?


----------



## Etta (3 Giugno 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Ciao Jupiter, volevo porti una domanda, ma se fosse tuo marito ad avere una storia extra, come la prenderesti?


La domanda che avevo posto io come 3d.


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> ...e pensa...potrei usare la tua stessa frase, anzi, togliendoci pure "un po'" proprio perchè nelle parole, usate in certi modi e in certi ambiti, può esserci del vanto
> 
> ...


proposta bocciata


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> proposta bocciata




mica proponevo a te


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> mica proponevo a te


proposta bocciata lo stesso


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> proposta bocciata lo stesso


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Giugno 2022)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Lostris (6 Giugno 2022)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Benvenuta!


Eh mi sa che se n’è già andata


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh mi sa che se n’è già andata


eh lo so che so assente scusate...


----------



## Chiocciola (9 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Uno solo mi ha deluso una volta perchè ad una cena, sotto l'effetto del vino, gli si è sciolta troppo la lingua ed ha incominciato a fare battutine ed allusioni con mia moglie presente. Un emerito cretino.
> Non ricordo se fu una forchettata sulla coscia, un calcio sullo stinco o enrambe le cose a farlo ritornare nei corretti binari.
> Sicuro porta ancora il segno.
> Da allora tagliato fuori.


Scusa ma non ti turba che persone che sanno i fattacci tuoi possano vedere o pensare a tua moglie come una "poverina"? 
Cioè mi spiego meglio, se uno decide di avere un'avventura extra o chiamala come ti pare per salvaguardare un po' l'immagine del partner ufficiale non gli viene la voglia di tenere il segreto?
Bo.. se mi trovassi a cena con un collega e sua moglie e sapessi che è cornuta la guarderei con una sorta di "compassione", anche non volendo sarebbe un sentimento spontaneo, e non è bello...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

Chiocciola ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti turba che persone che sanno i fattacci tuoi possano vedere o pensare a tua moglie come una "poverina"?
> Cioè mi spiego meglio, se uno decide di avere un'avventura extra o chiamala come ti pare per salvaguardare un po' l'immagine del partner ufficiale non gli viene la voglia di tenere il segreto?
> Bo.. se mi trovassi a cena con un collega e sua moglie e sapessi che è cornuta la guarderei con una sorta di "compassione", anche non volendo sarebbe un sentimento spontaneo, e non è bello...


L’opinione o il compatimento altrui è del tutto irrilevante per il tradito.
È come se, trascinata dallo tsunami, ti preoccupassi della pettinatura.


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Chiocciola ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti turba che persone che sanno i fattacci tuoi possano vedere o pensare a tua moglie come una "poverina"?
> Cioè mi spiego meglio, se uno decide di avere un'avventura extra o chiamala come ti pare per salvaguardare un po' l'immagine del partner ufficiale non gli viene la voglia di tenere il segreto?
> Bo.. se mi trovassi a cena con un collega e sua moglie e sapessi che è cornuta la guarderei con una sorta di "compassione", anche non volendo sarebbe un sentimento spontaneo, e non è bello...


Più che compassione per lei mi farebbe schifo lui
E viceversa se fosse lui il tradito


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Più che compassione per lei mi farebbe schifo lui
> E viceversa se fosse lui il tradito


Sempre gli amici sanno cose del partner degli amici che quest’ultimo non sospetta


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre gli amici sanno cose del partner degli amici che quest’ultimo non sospetta


ma ne sono sicura, però non vedo i traditi come dei "poveretti" a prescindere, anche lì ci sono tanti casi


----------



## Ulisse (9 Giugno 2022)

Chiocciola ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti turba che persone che sanno i fattacci tuoi possano vedere o pensare a tua moglie come una "poverina"?
> Cioè mi spiego meglio, se uno decide di avere un'avventura extra o chiamala come ti pare per salvaguardare un po' l'immagine del partner ufficiale non gli viene la voglia di tenere il segreto?
> Bo.. se mi trovassi a cena con un collega e sua moglie e sapessi che è cornuta la guarderei con una sorta di "compassione", anche non volendo sarebbe un sentimento spontaneo, e non è bello...


e da dove concludi che sia considerata una poverina?
sono stato costretto a coinvolgere una persona, amica, che ritenevo capace di stare zitto.
Invece si è sentito talmente furbo da pensare che gli altri, moglie compresa, fossero degli stupidi incapaci di capire
Proprio perchè non stupida ho stroncato sul nascere una pericolosa deriva aiutata dal vino che scioglie troppo la lingua 

Ovvio, il segreto è fondamentale. 
ma c'è anche l' imprevisto che devi gestire e, come quella volta, sono stato costretto a tirare dentro un mio amico.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma ne sono sicura, però non vedo i traditi come dei "poveretti" a prescindere, anche lì ci sono tanti casi


Il giudizio dipende dal contesto culturale.
In alcune regioni “cornuto” o “ricchione” sono insulti indipendenti dalla condizione di tradito o di omosessualità.


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giudizio dipende dal contesto culturale.
> In alcune regioni “cornuto” o “ricchione” sono insulti indipendenti dalla condizione di tradito o di omosessualità.


certo, ma l'insulto è un altro discorso, qui si parla di persone che si conoscono, di cui si sanno "segreti" e si considera il tradito un poveretto a prescindere solo perchè sai che viene tradito, io non vedo nel subire un tradimento un difetto, il difetto lo vedo semmai nel modo in cui si reagisce a questa cosa


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo, ma l'insulto è un altro discorso, qui si parla di persone che si conoscono, di cui si sanno "segreti" e si considera il tradito un poveretto a prescindere solo perchè sai che viene tradito, *io non vedo nel subire un tradimento un difetto*, il difetto lo vedo semmai nel modo in cui si reagisce a questa cosa


Nemmeno io vedo motivo di scherno o di qualsiasi giudizio negativo per essere traditi, ma in certi contesti culturali la svalutazione è implicita, in modo diverse per l’uomo e per la donna.
E non c’entra l’istruzione o il livello sociale. Dipende proprio dal valore che viene attribuito al sesso e alle presunte colpe del tradito.


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io vedo motivo di scherno o di qualsiasi giudizio negativo per essere traditi, ma in certi contesti culturali la svalutazione è implicita, in modo diverse per l’uomo e per la donna.
> E non c’entra l’istruzione o il livello sociale. Dipende proprio dal valore che viene attribuito al sesso e alle presunte colpe del tradito.


a volte il tradito le colpe le ha, per farti un esempio, una mia ex collega è stata tradita e lasciata a pochi mesi dal matrimonio tanti anni fa, poi si è fidanzata, sposata, ha avuto un figlio e il marito l'ha tradita e lasciata per un'altra. se nella tua vita ti tradiscono sempre e ti lasciano sempre, come minimo un errore di valutazione della persona con la quale ti accompagni lo hai fatto, secondo me. inoltre lei si sarebbe pure tenute le corna e avrebbe fatto finta di niente, qualcosa da rivedere secondo me ci sarebbe


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a volte il tradito le colpe le ha, per farti un esempio, una mia ex collega è stata tradita e lasciata a pochi mesi dal matrimonio tanti anni fa, poi si è fidanzata, sposata, ha avuto un figlio e il marito l'ha tradita e lasciata per un'altra. se nella tua vita ti tradiscono sempre e ti lasciano sempre, come minimo un errore di valutazione della persona con la quale ti accompagni lo hai fatto, secondo me. inoltre lei si sarebbe pure tenute le corna e avrebbe fatto finta di niente, qualcosa da rivedere secondo me ci sarebbe


Ma sono opinioni o giudizi su specifici casi.
Poi è facile interpretare le vicende altrui in modo rassicurante per noi. L’ho fatto anch’io.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a volte il tradito le colpe le ha, per farti un esempio, una mia ex collega è stata tradita e lasciata a pochi mesi dal matrimonio tanti anni fa, poi si è fidanzata, sposata, ha avuto un figlio e il marito l'ha tradita e lasciata per un'altra. se nella tua vita ti tradiscono sempre e ti lasciano sempre, come minimo un errore di valutazione della persona con la quale ti accompagni lo hai fatto, secondo me. inoltre lei si sarebbe pure tenute le corna e avrebbe fatto finta di niente, qualcosa da rivedere secondo me ci sarebbe


Quale sarebbe la colpa di questa persona? Non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe la colpa di questa persona? Non riesco a capirlo.


di preciso non lo so, ma se vieni sempre tradita e lasciata, forse qualcosa sbagli, come minimo a scegliere le persone con le quali ti accompagni


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono opinioni o giudizi su specifici casi.
> Poi è facile interpretare le vicende altrui in modo rassicurante per noi. L’ho fatto anch’io.


ma io non voglio interpretare, stavo facendo un esempio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non voglio interpretare, stavo facendo un esempio


Ma lo hai fatto ipotizzando se non una colpa, almeno una corresponsabilità nella cattiva scelta.
Ma non è che quando si sceglie una persona si hanno tutti gli elementi di valutazione, compresa la consapevolezza dei propri bisogni che ci sembra che vengano accolti da quella persona che pure è sincera nel piacere di accompagnarsi con la persona alla quale poi non sa essere fedele.


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo hai fatto ipotizzando se non una colpa, almeno una corresponsabilità nella cattiva scelta.
> Ma non è che quando si sceglie una persona si hanno tutti gli elementi di valutazione, compresa la consapevolezza dei propri bisogni che ci sembra che vengano accolti da quella persona che pure è sincera nel piacere di accompagnarsi con la persona alla quale poi non sa essere fedele.


io il primo fidanzato non l'ho conosciuto, ma quello che ha sposato sì e quando è scoppiata la bomba, non sono rimasta affatto stupita e non sono rimasta neanche stupita dalla giustificazione che lui le ha dato 
"a te di me non è mai importato niente"  
poi che alcuni aspetti non si vedano lo so, o magari non gli si da peso


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di preciso non lo so, ma se vieni sempre tradita e lasciata, forse qualcosa sbagli, come minimo a scegliere le persone con le quali ti accompagni


Nella mia testa, una persona può essere ritenuta colpevole di aver contribuito alla fine della coppia. Ma come può essere colpevole del fatto, che il suo coniuge in seguito alla crisi della sua coppia o in seguito ad un semplice prurito si è trovato al motel con un coniuge altrui di mercoledì mattina? Questo mi sfugge.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io il primo fidanzato non l'ho conosciuto, ma quello che ha sposato sì e quando è scoppiata la bomba, non sono rimasta affatto stupita e non sono rimasta neanche stupita dalla giustificazione che lui le ha dato
> "a te di me non è mai importato niente"
> poi che alcuni aspetti non si vedano lo so, o magari non gli si da peso


Certamente non l’ha sposata dicendole che di lei non gliene fregava niente


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente non l’ha sposata dicendole che di lei non gliene fregava niente


Appunto 
Sono stati insieme 22 anni


----------



## spleen (9 Giugno 2022)

Chiocciola ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti turba che persone che sanno i fattacci tuoi possano vedere o pensare a tua moglie come una "poverina"?
> Cioè mi spiego meglio, se uno decide di avere un'avventura extra o chiamala come ti pare per salvaguardare un po' l'immagine del partner ufficiale non gli viene la voglia di tenere il segreto?
> *Bo.. se mi trovassi a cena con un collega e sua moglie e sapessi che è cornuta la guarderei con una sorta di "compassione", anche non volendo sarebbe un sentimento spontaneo, e non è bello...*


L'adesione più o meno consapevole allo stigma sociale che identifica le ignare vittime come dei poveri incapaci e i traditori come dei vincenti dovrebbe farti riflettere, per bene ed a lungo sul tipo di stereotipi che utilizzi nel giudizio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto
> Sono stati insieme 22 anni


Quindi dove sta l’errore iniziale di lei in un matrimonio che è durato decenni?


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi dove sta l’errore iniziale di lei in un matrimonio che è durato decenni?


in realtà il matrimonio è durato 12 anni e si sono sposati perchè lei era incinta
cmq l'errore iniziale secondo me è stata proprio la scelta che hanno fatto, non ho mai capito perché stessero insieme e cosa avessero in comune
non voglio dire che la colpa sia di lei perchè ovviamente sono stati insieme a fare quello che hanno fatto, certo è che si tende a fissarsi con un certo tipo di persona ottenendo sempre lo stesso risultato


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in realtà il matrimonio è durato 12 anni e si sono sposati perchè lei era incinta
> cmq l'errore iniziale secondo me è stata proprio la scelta che hanno fatto, non ho mai capito perché stessero insieme e cosa avessero in comune
> non voglio dire che la colpa sia di lei perchè ovviamente sono stati insieme a fare quello che hanno fatto, certo è che si tende a fissarsi con un certo tipo di persona ottenendo sempre lo stesso risultato


Comunque ha funzionato per un bel po’.
Magari più di coppie apparentemente più armoniose


----------



## Remigio (30 Giugno 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> era, anzi immagino lo sia ancora, una persona volubile. Non era palestrato, era mediamente atletico, ma il suo fascino non era nel corpo ma nella sua personalità: estroverso, simpatico, sempre pronto a corteggiarti ma con un carattere nascosto troppo complicato per i miei gusti. I primi mesi è andato tutto benissimo, come da copione per la stragrande maggioranza degli amanti, poi sono saltate fuori delle altre donne.
> Io di mio non credo alla fedeltà come valore, ma credo nel rispetto e sapendo bene che ogni gioco ha le sue regole, per me vanno rispettate. Quindi scoperta una, due, tre e dopo essermi sorbita scuse e piagnistei ho smesso di cercarlo, poi il Covid ha fatto il resto e i rapporti si sono raffreddati e chiusi del tutto. Una bravissima persona, un professionista molto intelligente, però il suo comportamento mi condizionava e mi faceva stare male.


 _Come fai a dire che credi nel rispetto, quando sei tu la prima a non averne per tuo marito!_


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Giugno 2022)

Remigio ha detto:


> _Come fai a dire che credi nel rispetto, quando sei tu la prima a non averne per tuo marito!_


Remigio te non ti presenti?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Remigio te non ti presenti?


Sarà timido
O l abbiamo semplicemente sconvolto con i ns post...


----------



## omicron (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sarà timido
> O l abbiamo semplicemente sconvolto con i ns post...


@Remigio è iscritto dal 15 aprile ha scritto dopo un mese e mezzo… direi che non sia colpa nostra


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Remigio è iscritto dal 15 aprile ha scritto dopo un mese e mezzo… direi che non sia colpa nostra


Non ne sarei tanto sicura....


----------



## omicron (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicura....


Un po’ di coraggio 
suvvia
Non mangiamo  nessuno
Siamo tutti a dieta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un po’ di coraggio
> suvvia
> Non mangiamo  nessuno
> Siamo tutti a dieta


Io di sicuro....
Qua è un attimo diventare vecchia e grassa


----------



## omicron (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io di sicuro....
> Qua è un attimo diventare vecchia e grassa


----------



## Remigio (30 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un po’ di coraggio
> suvvia
> Non mangiamo  nessuno
> Siamo tutti a dieta


Anche Etta non mi mangia? a volte mi fà paura!
Ettaaa, guarda che scherzo, ti voglio bene!


----------



## tommy61 (30 Giugno 2022)

Io sono stato tradito e mia moglie mi ha mentito all' inverosimile ho anche perduto soldi ma a nessuno viene mai in mente del danno che si provoca alla persona che con tutti i problemi che ci possono essere abbiate la decenza di lasciare se le cose non vanno non avete idea del danno che si fa ai vostri figli e alla persona che crede in voi, si cercano scuse mio marito mi trascura mio marito mi dà per scontata basta siete solo delle frustrate e cercate solo di dare la colpa agli altri fatevi un esame di coscienza volete solo un manico diverso appena scoperte siete innamorate del vostro uomo trovare scuse è patetico.scusate
Ma leggere certe cose e certe risposte mi lasciano l amaro in bocca


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

Remigio ha detto:


> Anche Etta non mi mangia? a volte mi fà paura!
> Ettaaa, guarda che scherzo, ti voglio bene!


 ma no, lei vuole solo il g


tommy61 ha detto:


> Io sono stato tradito e mia moglie mi ha mentito all' inverosimile ho anche perduto soldi ma a nessuno viene mai in mente del danno che si provoca alla persona che con tutti i problemi che ci possono essere abbiate la decenza di lasciare se le cose non vanno non avete idea del danno che si fa ai vostri figli e alla persona che crede in voi, si cercano scuse mio marito mi trascura mio marito mi dà per scontata basta siete solo delle frustrate e cercate solo di dare la colpa agli altri fatevi un esame di coscienza volete solo un manico diverso appena scoperte siete innamorate del vostro uomo trovare scuse è patetico.scusate
> Ma leggere certe cose e certe risposte mi lasciano l amaro in bocca


3 amiche su 3 sono state tradite e lasciate 
La colpa? La loro, i mariti sono andati a scopare con altre “ma la colpa è la tua perche di me non ti è mai importato niente” la scusa vale anche per gli uomini


----------



## Etta (1 Luglio 2022)

Remigio ha detto:


> Anche Etta non mi mangia? a volte mi fà paura!
> Ettaaa, guarda che scherzo, ti voglio bene!


Non è di me qua dentro che devi avere paura vai tranquillo.


----------



## Foglia (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di preciso non lo so, ma se vieni sempre tradita e lasciata, forse qualcosa sbagli, come minimo a scegliere le persone con le quali ti accompagni


Boh: su questo non è che mi trovi troppo d'accordo.  Basta un occhio sulle percentuali dei rapporti che si svolgono con tradimenti: non vorrei dire una "cavolata ", ma a quanto pare siamo intorno al 60% (e il resto mancia ). Forse la "colpa è quella di scoprirli, nel contesto del discorso che stiamo facendo noi.... 
Poi è evidente che, se lascio un marito all'asciutto per anni, un pochino me le possa anche immaginare , ma sappiamo anche bene che mica sempre è così.
Guarda quante "crisi" ci stanno in giro, di cui il tradito non è manco informato....


----------



## ologramma (1 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io di sicuro....
> Qua è un attimo diventare vecchia e grassa


Ma tanto il tempo passa volendo o non volendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io di sicuro....
> Qua è un attimo diventare vecchia e grassa


Vecchia lo diventi comunque anche se stai a dieta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vecchia lo diventi comunque anche se stai a dieta


Ma almeno lo divento restando magra....


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma almeno lo divento restando magra....


Dimagrirai nella bara. Avrai tutto il tempo che vorrai.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dimagrirai nella bara. Avrai tutto il tempo che vorrai.


Minchia simpatico 
Buon venerdì pinco!
Mai un complimento


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia simpatico
> Buon venerdì pinco!
> Mai un complimento


Ma no ti stavo suggerendo di rimanere grassa (se lo sei);e di farti meno pare che per dimagrire avremo tempo di la.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma no ti stavo suggerendo di rimanere grassa (se lo sei);e di farti meno pare che per dimagrire avremo tempo di la.



Beh così è meglio!


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh: su questo non è che mi trovi troppo d'accordo.  Basta un occhio sulle percentuali dei rapporti che si svolgono con tradimenti: non vorrei dire una "cavolata ", ma a quanto pare siamo intorno al 60% (e il resto mancia ). Forse la "colpa è quella di scoprirli, nel contesto del discorso che stiamo facendo noi....
> Poi è evidente che, se lascio un marito all'asciutto per anni, un pochino me le possa anche immaginare , ma sappiamo anche bene che mica sempre è così.
> Guarda quante "crisi" ci stanno in giro, di cui il tradito non è manco informato....


mi riferivo a quelle donne che si lamentano di trovare sempre gli stessi uomini, che si lamentano che seguono sempre il solito chiché (lo diceva ieri la mia collega, per esempio), senza pensare che forse (forse eh), sono loro che se li vanno a cercare sempre uguali
poi chi tradisce mediamente da la colpa al tradito, per l'appunto ho davanti 3 amiche che si sono sentite dire più o meno la stessa cosa, e cioè che se hanno le corna è colpa loro che hanno "costretto" i loro mariti/compagni ad andare a scopare altrove perchè sono cattive


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma almeno lo divento restando magra....


la pelle si avvizzisce, visto con molte mie conoscenti, devi trovare il giusto equilibrio se si svuota troppo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la pelle si avvizzisce, visto con molte mie conoscenti, devi trovare il giusto equilibrio se si svuota troppo


Ma al momento ho lo stesso peso da almeno 7 anni...
Quest' inverno avevo messo su un paio di kg ma adesso sono tornata al mio peso forma!
Ma è una fatica continua ...
Appena sgarro ingrasso...
Faccio sport...e idrato la pelle ..
Al momento tengo botta ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma al momento ho lo stesso peso da almeno 7 anni...
> Quest' inverno avevo messo su un paio di kg ma adesso sono tornata al mio peso forma!
> Ma è una fatica continua ...
> Appena sgarro ingrasso...
> ...


brava, concediti anche cose buone da mangiare la vita è una sola, poi ad una certa devi metterti a dieta per questioni di salute pur avendo fatti sacrifici da giovane.
Quindi Magna!!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> brava, concediti anche cose buone da mangiare la vita è una sola, poi ad una certa devi metterti a dieta per questioni di salute pur avendo fatti sacrifici da giovane.
> Quindi Magna!!!!


mamma gente che tristezza


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mamma gente che tristezza


non no è la realtà, un mio amico 62 anni incazzato nero, lo hanno messo a dieta ancora più ferrea


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non no è la realtà, un mio amico 62 anni incazzato nero, lo hanno messo a dieta ancora più ferrea


ma povero!!!...già ad uno girano perché invecchia...se poi mi togli tutti i piaceri della vita gli ultimi anni diventano solo un inferno!!!Mio babbo diceva sempre...tanto prima o poi bisogna morì!!! e gli sgarri se li faceva tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma povero!!!...già ad uno girano perché invecchia...se poi mi togli tutti i piaceri della vita gli ultimi anni diventano solo un inferno!!!Mio babbo diceva sempre...tanto prima o poi bisogna morì!!! e gli sgarri se li faceva tutti


esatto, ad un certo punto pensi proprio a quello. Ma chi me lo fa fare tutte ste privazioni? Che non vuol dire ingozzarsi, per intenderci, ma manco stare con la bilancia nella borsetta


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto, ad un certo punto pensi proprio a quello. Ma chi me lo fa fare tutte ste privazioni? Che non vuol dire ingozzarsi, per intenderci, ma manco stare con la bilancia nella borsetta


Ma certo...un pò di amor proprio bisogna sempre averlo...ma anche l'esagerazione no....io poi sono come mio babbo, la vita vale la pena viverla finché è vita!!!


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma povero!!!...già ad uno girano perché invecchia...se poi mi togli tutti i piaceri della vita gli ultimi anni diventano solo un inferno!!!Mio babbo diceva sempre...tanto prima o poi bisogna morì!!! e gli sgarri se li faceva tutti


mia nonna   aveva 60 anni quando le dissero che si doveva riguardare, rispose "altri 60 anni non li campo" è morta a 92 anni


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia nonna   aveva 60 anni quando le dissero che si doveva riguardare, rispose "altri 60 anni non li campo" è morta a 92 anni


Grande!!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia nonna   aveva 60 anni quando le dissero che si doveva riguardare, rispose "altri 60 anni non li campo" è morta a 92 anni


adesso ti metto l'ansia


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Grande!!!!!


ci faceva diventare pazzi


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> adesso ti metto l'ansia


  no no io crepo prima con tutte le sfighe che ho


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci faceva diventare pazzi
> 
> no no io crepo prima con tutte le sfighe che ho


Che sei come mio nonno? diceva sempre...ora moio, ora moio, ora moio....un giorno mio babbo gli rispose...guarda che prima o poi ci azzecchi!!!...e infatti un giorno ci ha preso in pieno


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che sei come mio nonno? diceva sempre...ora moio, ora moio, ora moio....un giorno mio babbo gli rispose...guarda che prima o poi ci azzecchi!!!...e infatti un giorno ci ha preso in pieno


ma non lo dico tutti i giorni, però se penso a mia nonna, il mio fisico non reggerebbe tutto quello che ha retto il suo, a partire da 9 gravidanze


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non lo dico tutti i giorni, però se penso a mia nonna, il mio fisico non reggerebbe tutto quello che ha retto il suo, a partire da 9 gravidanze


caspita!!!9 sono tantissime!!!   manco io reggerei!!!


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> caspita!!!9 sono tantissime!!!   manco io reggerei!!!


appunto, si è sparata due guerre (era del 1912), 9 figli, stando in campagna l'elettricità è arrivata a ridosso degli anni 60... la sua tempra non è paragonabile a quella che abbiamo noi


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> appunto, si è sparata due guerre (era del 1912), 9 figli, stando in campagna l'elettricità è arrivata a ridosso degli anni 60... la sua tempra non è paragonabile a quella che abbiamo noi


In questo caso non è colpa nostra... questi sono eventi eccezionali, difficile che possano capitare a tutti, la tempra non dipende da questo... si tratta più di sopravvivenza.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> In questo caso non è colpa nostra... questi sono eventi eccezionali, difficile che possano capitare a tutti, la tempra non dipende da questo... si tratta più di sopravvivenza.


il suo fisico sosteneva tutto, infarti, polmoniti, enfisemi, aterosclerosi galoppante, pressione, colesterolo, glicemia sempre alle stelle... uno normale muore prima


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il suo fisico sosteneva tutto, infarti, polmoniti, enfisemi, aterosclerosi galoppante, pressione, colesterolo, glicemia sempre alle stelle... uno normale muore prima


Mia nonna è morta a 60 anni nel 1967 per trombosi... dopo 10 gravidanze, due guerre pure lei. Siamo tutti diversi...


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mia nonna è morta a 60 anni nel 1967 per trombosi... dopo 10 gravidanze, due guerre pure lei. Siamo tutti diversi...


anche mia nonna ha avuto una trombosi, a 92 anni, è stata 10 giorni in coma perchè il suo cuore non si voleva fermare


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche mia nonna ha avuto una trombosi, a 92 anni, è stata 10 giorni in coma perchè il suo cuore non si voleva fermare


Quindi non è morta per quello?
La nonna di una mia amica ha 95 anni e facendo scongiuri, è in perfetta salute... l'hanno mandata in casa di riposo solo perchè la testa perdeva colpi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Quindi non è morta per quello?
> La nonna di una mia amica ha 95 anni e facendo scongiuri, è in perfetta salute... l'hanno mandata in casa di riposo solo perchè la testa perdeva colpi.


ecco questa è la cosa che mi fa più paura della morte insieme al restare immobilizzata a letto...la morte non la temo perché non la conosco le cose che ho descritto sopra sono il mio più grande incubo.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Quindi non è morta per quello?
> La nonna di una mia amica ha 95 anni e facendo scongiuri, è in perfetta salute... l'hanno mandata in casa di riposo solo perchè la testa perdeva colpi.


Si sì è morta per quello ma non subito, 10 giorni di coma si è fatta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ecco questa è la cosa che mi fa più paura della morte insieme al restare immobilizzata a letto...la morte non la temo perché non la conosco le cose che ho descritto sopra sono il mio più grande incubo.


Idem...


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ecco questa è la cosa che mi fa più paura della morte insieme al restare immobilizzata a letto...la morte non la temo perché non la conosco le cose che ho descritto sopra sono il mio più grande incubo.


Io ho paura anche del dolore fisico insopportabile.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho paura anche del dolore fisico insopportabile.


Ho la soglia del dolore parecchio alta quindi il dolore non mi fa molta paura.


----------



## Remigio (1 Luglio 2022)

Ohhh, ragazze ma non avete altri discorsi da fare?
Va bene che stò in ottima salute ma ho settant'anni!
Parliamo di sesso dai...


----------



## Vera (1 Luglio 2022)

Remigio ha detto:


> Ohhh, ragazze ma non avete altri discorsi da fare?
> Va bene che stò in ottima salute ma ho settant'anni!
> Parliamo di sesso dai...


Qui ogni tanto se Omicron e Andromeda si incontrano si arriva subito a parlare di morte imminente


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui ogni tanto se Omicron e Andromeda si incontrano si arriva subito a parlare di morte imminente


Vogliamo parlare dei cartelloni che ci sono in giro per le strade che pubblicizzano “ l’outlet del funerale “ ?
Tutto compreso a partire da 1159 euro.

Poi come accadeva a Bari si dimenticavano le bare in giro per il crematorio.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

e su fb che pubblicizzano le assicurazioni sulla vita?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e su fb che pubblicizzano le assicurazioni sulla vita?


Peggio il catetere....


----------



## ionio36 (3 Settembre 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> sono Jupiter,
> vi leggo da qualche tempo soprattutto con l'acquisto della nuova auto
> obbligata ad usare il mezzi pubblici eravate un modo per farmi passare il viaggio senza troppo nervosismo
> tra spintoni, odori vari e gente che parlava al cellulare pensando di stare a casa propria, eravate una boccata di aria fresca
> ...


Ma secondo te anche tuo marito, dopo avere preso atto del tutto, si fa'un po' i fatti suoi?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma secondo te anche tuo marito, dopo avere preso atto del tutto, si fa'un po' i fatti suoi?


O se li faceva pure prima. Chi lo sa.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Sinceramente non stavo nemmeno a pensarci troppo, e visto il rischio calcolato il resto era marginale. Ora con il senno di poi mi rendo conto dell'assurdo e del rischio.


Parli di rischio calcolato, ma la domanda faceva riferimento a scrupolo e rimorso e non al rischio (più o meno calcolato)



Brunetta ha detto:


> tradisci, ma pretendi fedeltà da un amante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Le stesse cose che ho pensato io leggendo i post



Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai scritto in modo superficiale e hai portato a una comprensione superficiale.


Spesso chi scrive in maniera superficiale è perché pensa in maniera superficiale 



Jupiter ha detto:


> Anche il tuo è superfluo se prendi una sola risposta di tutta la storia scritta per attribuirmi cose non scritte.
> Come già detto non credo nella fedeltà come valore ma come scelta si. Può non piacerti la mia posizione, ma è appunto la mia, e non ho mai preteso da nessuno la fedeltà, e là dove suonava come presa per il fondelli ho detto ciaone. L'amante, quell'amante, quella persona non l'ha ordinato il medico, ma è una libera scelta la frequentazione, di conseguenza se ci sto lo faccio con piacere, serenità e gioia e come scritto con rispetto. Se poi perchè infedele mi devo sorbire i peggio stronzi no grazie.  Spero di aver chiarito, in caso contrario sono a disposizione.


Scusa ma perché questo discorso non lo fai a tuo marito. La sincerità del resto è un valore (o una scelta come diresti tu?). Se il tuo modo di vivere è così è giusto che la persona che ti sta di fianco lo sappia non trovi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Ma perché avete ritirato fuori una discussione così vecchia?


----------



## omicron (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma perché avete ritirato fuori una discussione così vecchia?


Non hanno un cazzo da fare


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

Jupiter ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco la questione, si parla di amanti cosa centra mio marito? Mi vuoi portare a dire cosa? che non avendo rispetto di mio marito allora se uno fa lo stronzo con me lo devo tollerare, capire e magari dare anche una bella pacca sulla spalla?


No, credo ti voglia portare a dire che non hai rispetto di tuo marito. Non essere sincera sul tuo modo di essere può essere interpretato come mancanza di rispetto (secondo alcuni valori)


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non hanno un cazzo da fare


Mi sa anche a me... oltretutto Jupiter mi sembra non abbia più neppure scritto niente....


----------



## omicron (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sa anche a me... oltretutto Jupiter mi sembra non abbia più neppure scritto niente....


No infatti, sparita da mesi


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No infatti, sparita da mesi


Quindi stanno parlando al muro


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

Non avevo visto che era vecchia, mi è apparsa tra le discussioni recenti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quindi stanno parlando al muro


Si vede che erano stufi di parlare col muro di gomma..(@Etta)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non avevo visto che era vecchia, mi è apparsa tra le discussioni recenti


Non guardi la cronologia ?


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non avevo visto che era vecchia, mi è apparsa tra le discussioni recenti


E controlla prima...te lo dice una che si incazza senza neppure sapere chi è


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si vede che erano stufi di parlare col muro di gomma..(@Etta)


Oddio...messa così avrebbe anche un senso


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E controlla prima...te lo dice una che si incazza senza neppure sapere chi è


Però sei simpatica quando ti incazzi, dovresti farlo più spesso!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Oddio...messa così avrebbe anche un senso


Io trovo sempre...un senso...anche quando una storia non l ha ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Però sei simpatica quando ti incazzi, dovresti farlo più spesso!


Non sai quanto posso diventare simpatica


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io trovo sempre...un senso...anche quando una storia non l ha ..


Grande


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

@CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75 Ma non avete niente da fare che state qui a commentare ogni post?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75 Ma non avete niente da fare che state qui a commentare ogni post?


No...io adoro rompere i coglioni
Mi impegno proprio...


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75 Ma non avete niente da fare che state qui a commentare ogni post?


Ora che mi ci fai pensare effettivamente due o tre cose più interessanti che stare a rispondere a te ce le avrei da fare...


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...io adoro rompere i coglioni
> Mi impegno proprio...


La mia gemella


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La mia gemella


Esattamente 
Gemelle...separate alla nascita


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Gemelle...separate alla nascita


Si....a distanza di un anno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si....a distanza di un anno


E non guardare tutto


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2022)

Io tiro su tutto quel che mi pare. Se ho voglia di dare una risposta lioggi dopo 9 anni la do. A chi non piace, non legga, non è obbligato. peraltro l’ultima risposta era del 3 settembre.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io tiro su tutto quel che mi pare. Se ho voglia di dare una risposta lioggi dopo 9 anni la do. A chi non piace, non legga, non è obbligato. peraltro l’ultima risposta era del 3 settembre.


Ti stanno arrivando le mestruazioni???


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E non guardare tutto


Sono perfettina


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

@CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75 conoscete la storia di quelle due donne che diventano super amiche, ed una è l'amante del marito dell'altra? Ma non lo sanno, e quindi si scambiano confidenze e consigli, oltre che complimenti!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75 conoscete la storia di quelle due donne che diventano super amiche, ed una è l'amante del marito dell'altra? Ma non lo sanno, e quindi si scambiano confidenze e consigli, oltre che complimenti!



Peccato che e io e circe rasentiamo la santità


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75 conoscete la storia di quelle due donne che diventano super amiche, ed una è l'amante del marito dell'altra? Ma non lo sanno, e quindi si scambiano confidenze e consigli, oltre che complimenti!


Abbiamo attaccato il tradimento al chiodo....niente più problemi


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Peccato che e io e circe rasentiamo la santità


Frase discutibile…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Frase discutibile…


Uomo...di poca fede


----------



## omicron (16 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Frase discutibile…


se è diventato santo sant'agostino, possiamo diventare santi tutti


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Uomo...di poca fede


E mi sa che fa bene  che noia la santità


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E mi sa che fa bene  che noia la santità


Dai....facciamo tutti i bravi..


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dai....facciamo tutti i bravi..


Io sono sempre brava anzi bravissima


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre brava anzi bravissima


Confermo….


----------



## Nonècomecredi (16 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre brava anzi bravissima


Non ho mai nutrito nessun dubbio a riguardo di ciò


----------

